# So who started the first driveler thread...thread #17



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

and how long have y'all been driveling.


----------



## mattech (Apr 12, 2012)

not sure, but i think the first one was like 100,000 post, then they finally put a limit on it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

It started a few years ago after a chat room fiasco that blew up the chat room, we just kinda started "checking in" with each other & it's gone from there.............. I want to think Snowhunter was the thread starter too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It started a few years ago after a chat room fiasco that blew up the chat room, we just kinda started "checking in" with each other & it's gone from there.............. I want to think Snowhunter was the thread starter too!



I think it was Snowy too. At first I was a lurker just sitting in the shadows watching the craziness. Then I dove in headfirst and there has been no looking back.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the "original" but it was one of the first!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=540324&highlight=


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

Im a drivelholic......I have been hooked fer about a year now...someone hold me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, thanks to Nicodemus for setting me straight............. 

I had forgotten Gax starting that one, but very much remember Snowy starting the one that "tagged us" with the name!

_Gax started the first one on January 16th 2009. "Let`s get the party started."

Swede started the next one on February 25th, 2009. "The no-drama fireside lounge."_ _

For some reason Swede deleted his, and I sent Snowy a PM to start one if  she liked, that way she would have control and only she could delete  it. She did. "Calling all lost soul drivelers."  It went to over 92,000  posts and actually started slowin` down the entire forum due to the  number of posts in a single thread. That`s why 1,000 is the max allowed  on any thread. _


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

I remember the lost soul driveler.. I kept thinkin what the heck is a driveler..lol


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It started a few years ago after a chat room fiasco that blew up the chat room, we just kinda started "checking in" with each other & it's gone from there.............. I want to think Snowhunter was the thread starter too!



Almost forgot about that...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Almost forgot about that...



thats the point in this thread                                                     Driveler


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Almost forgot about that...


 I wasn't there when it happened but heard about it the next day.............


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wasn't there when it happened but heard about it the next day.............



Yeah.... that's one night I was thankful I was too tired to chat.     

We did have some good times in the chatroom.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wasn't there when it happened but heard about it the next day.............



I was.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was.



I knew it!!!    

You and your potty mouth blew up our chatroom!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

I was merely a lurker towards the end of the Lost Soul Driveler, then I reluctantly stepped in, wasn't the first time I opened a mysterious  door.

Once I personally met most of the folks that hang out in there, I knew why I opened it in the first place!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I knew it!!!
> 
> You and your potty mouth blew up our chatroom!!!



Sorry, Thwackbabe, that particular night i was just a bystander . Or is it spectator? 
Good times....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was merely a lurker towards the end of the Lost Soul Driveler, then I reluctantly stepped in, wasn't the first time I opened a mysterious  door.
> 
> Once I personally met most of the folks that hang out in there, I knew why I opened it in the first place!!!



very kind words, i hope to meet everyone in time Jeff.

side note....im out fer the day...off to baseball...woo   hoo


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I kept thinkin what the heck is a driveler..lol



Im still wondering that myself


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah.... that's one night I was thankful I was too tired to chat.
> 
> We did have some good times in the chatroom.





Jeff C. said:


> I was merely a lurker towards the end of the Lost Soul Driveler, then I reluctantly stepped in, wasn't the first time I opened a mysterious  door.
> 
> Once I personally met most of the folks that hang out in there, I knew why I opened it in the first place!!!





blood on the ground said:


> very kind words, i hope to meet everyone in time Jeff.
> 
> side note....im out fer the day...off to baseball...woo   hoo





SarahFair said:


> Im still wondering that myself


 what's to figure out?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Im still wondering that myself



You keep saying that.  

Maybe you should join in and try it sometime.  


People give me grief cause I don't eat shrimp or fish but at least I've tried it to be able to say I don't like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You keep saying that.
> 
> Maybe you should join in and try it sometime.
> 
> ...





Great analogy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was merely a lurker towards the end of the Lost Soul Driveler, then I reluctantly stepped in, wasn't the first time I opened a mysterious  door.
> 
> Once I personally met most of the folks that hang out in there, I knew why I opened it in the first place!!!





blood on the ground said:


> very kind words, i hope to meet everyone in time Jeff.
> 
> side note....im out fer the day...off to baseball...woo   hoo



Actually, I'd better clarify.....after hangin out with them, it made me feel much better about my level of idjitness  I had a lonnnng way to go.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You keep saying that.
> 
> Maybe you should join in and try it sometime.


I ment I did not know the definition (I honestly did not know it to be an actual word )
Google works wonders 



> driv·el  (drvl)
> v. driv·eled or driv·elled, driv·el·ing or driv·el·ling, driv·els
> v.intr.
> 1. To slobber; drool.
> ...


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I ment I did not know the definition (I honestly did not know it to be an actual word )
> Google works wonders



But, but, I don't slobber when I talk stupid childish senseless dribble. Am I not a real dribbler? Oh, the shame of it. And I thot I wuz JUST starting to fit in a little.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I ment I did not know the definition (I honestly did not know it to be an actual word )
> Google works wonders



Well now ya know and have no excuse for being a stranger.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> But, but, I don't slobber when I talk stupid childish senseless dribble. Am I not a real dribbler? Oh, the shame of it. And I thot I wuz JUST starting to fit in a little.


 You're the ULTIMATE driveler, darlin!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You're the ULTIMATE driveler, darlin!



Whew, thx my lady. I alllll better now.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 12, 2012)

im still trying to figure out what a driveler is lol


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Whew, thx my lady. I alllll better now.





southernboy2147 said:


> im still trying to figure out what a driveler is lol


 you're still here?!?!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 12, 2012)

A couple of years ago them thangs could go thru 5-6 pages between daylight and dark.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I ment I did not know the definition (I honestly did not know it to be an actual word )
> Google works wonders



Well now that i know now what one is for sure..., i dont know if i want to be one anymore


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> A couple of years ago them thangs could go thru 5-6 pages between daylight and dark.


 yep, "back in da day"!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well now that i know now what one is for sure..., i dont know if i want to be one anymore


 you were one before you even KNEW you were one........ so there..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're still here?!?!



 
am i ever gonna live that down


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> and how long have y'all been driveling.



It's not really important. None of the driveler threads will ever be as creative as the PSA threads were.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> im still trying to figure out what a driveler is lol





It`s a meetin` place, a gatherin` of friends, and acquaintances, where you can plan get togethers, find out news on what`s happenin`, who is sick and ailin`, offer prayer support, find out where the fish are bitin`, who killed or caught what, brag about your accomplishments, offer a shoulder, cry on a shoulder, pick at folks, and just relax and talk to whoever is in here at the moment. 

And you can do it without worryin` about somebody snappin` your head off because it won`t be tolerated in here. And remember, Keebs is Mama Hen, and what she says, goes. And she has a lot of friends.

I like it here. I can relax and let my hair down in here.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a meetin` place, a gatherin` of friends, and acquaintances, where you can plan get togethers, find out news on what`s happenin`, who is sick and ailin`, offer prayer support, find out where the fish are bitin`, who killed or caught what, brag about your accomplishments, offer a shoulder, cry on a shoulder, pick at folks, and just relax and talk to whoever is in here at the moment.
> 
> And you can do it without worryin` about somebody snappin` your head off because it won`t be tolerated in here. And remember, Keebs is Mama Hen, and what she says, goes. And she has a lot of friends.
> 
> ...



now if i can just figure out why quack acts the way he does


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> now if i can just figure out why quack acts the way he does



Good luck with that one...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> am i ever gonna live that down


prolly not for a loooooong time................. if you're still around then.......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not really important. None of the driveler threads will ever be as creative as the PSA threads were.


I have to be honest, those make for some AWSOME reading!


Nicodemus said:


> It`s a meetin` place, a gatherin` of friends, and acquaintances, where you can plan get togethers, find out news on what`s happenin`, who is sick and ailin`, offer prayer support, find out where the fish are bitin`, who killed or caught what, brag about your accomplishments, offer a shoulder, cry on a shoulder, pick at folks, and just relax and talk to whoever is in here at the moment.
> 
> And you can do it without worryin` about somebody snappin` your head off because it won`t be tolerated in here. And remember, Keebs is Mama Hen, and what she says, goes. And she has a lot of friends.
> 
> I like it here. I can relax and let my hair down in here.


 It's like the whole forum wrapped into one thread sorta........without the drama...........


southernboy2147 said:


> now if i can just figure out why quack acts the way he does


Oh honey please, we gave up trying to figure that out years ago!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> now if i can just figure out why quack acts the way he does





Quack was hatched from an egg, that was found under a tupelo root way back in the Geechee River swamp. Said egg was taken to an old conjure woman on a backwater slougth off the Savannah River and she hatched it out. She had to go upside his head numerous times, to make him understand that hades was hot abd that she was the boss, but the point was finally understood  (I think). She finally pawned him off to some rich folks and he`s been his good natured self ever since.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Wait a minute,...was that Quack, or me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> now if i can just figure out why quack acts the way he does


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute,...was that Quack, or me?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not really important. None of the driveler threads will ever be as creative as the PSA threads were.



How can Public Service Announcements be creative?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack was hatched from an egg, that was found under a tupelo root way back in the Geechee River swamp. Said egg was taken to an old conjure woman on a backwater slougth off the Savannah River and she hatched it out. She had to go upside his head numerous times, to make him understand that hades was hot abd that she was the boss, but the point was finally understood  (I think). She finally pawned him off to some rich folks and he`s been his good natured self ever since.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> prolly not for a loooooong time................. if you're still around then..........



Ive been on here since about November, just standing back watching and learning for the most part playin mr. slick

after being in the other topics i have deemed the fire as my favorite place on the forum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute,...was that Quack, or me?



Had to be you, we all know that Quack was a cabbage patch baby. 

Here' check it out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to be you, we all know that Quack was a cabbage patch baby.
> 
> Here' check it out.
> 
> View attachment 661692





That will cause nightmares!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That will cause nightmares!!



Here's his baby picture.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to be you, we all know that Quack was a cabbage patch baby.
> 
> Here' check it out.
> 
> View attachment 661692



I think I see a booger


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you were one before you even KNEW you were one........ so there..........





It was written in the stars.

It was his destiny. 

Ancient scrolls predicted it.

Nostradamus knew it was to be. 



Let Mud go forth and Drivel.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

mernin dudes and dudetttss.......happy fri fry feye friidy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's his baby picture.
> 
> View attachment 661693





turtlebug said:


> It was written in the stars.
> 
> It was his destiny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It was written in the stars.
> 
> It was his destiny.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not really important. None of the driveler threads will ever be as creative as the PSA threads were.



Ahhh those were the days  Candles and brownies


----------



## Strych9 (Apr 13, 2012)

hello!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Strych9 said:


> hello!



well..... looky who showed up! Where the heck have you been? 
 You don't write, you don't call.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Les..Les    LES!!??????????????uh oh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



YW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well..... looky who showed up! Where the heck have you been?
> You don't write, you don't call.....



He's too busy jibber jabberin elsewhere


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

As i was about to say before management kicked us out of the last thread:
It's always been my understanding that ripe muscadines are purple and that ripe scuppernongs are greenish/yellow. Am i wrong?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say before management kicked us out of the last thread:
> It's always been my understanding that ripe muscadines are purple and that ripe scuppernongs are greenish/yellow. Am i wrong?



nope thats what i have always heard.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say before management kicked us out of the last thread:
> It's always been my understanding that ripe muscadines are purple and that ripe scuppernongs are greenish/yellow. Am i wrong?



I dont think so, i have some purple and yellow muscadines. I have some yellow scuppernongs that are a lot larger than my yellow muscadines. If that made sense.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Morning.



Hey there, purty lady!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Morning.



 Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say before management kicked us out of the last thread:
> It's always been my understanding that ripe muscadines are purple and that ripe scuppernongs are greenish/yellow. Am i wrong?



That is correct!!!

Google my friend....

The scuppernong (/skəpəˈnaɪn/) is a large variety of muscadine (Vitis rotundifolia),[1] a species of grape native to the southeastern United States. It is usually a greenish or bronze color and is similar in appearance and texture to a white grape, but rounder and larger and first known as the 'big white grape'.[2] The grape is commonly known as the "scuplin" in some areas of the Deep South. It is also known as the "scupanon", "scupadine" or "scufadine" in some parts of the South.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Les..Les    LES!!??????????????uh oh



It sure was dark in there on the other side. 

I wasn't scared though as I had my trusty pocket knife with me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhh those were the days  Candles and brownies





Strych9 said:


> hello!


 Helllloooooooo Joshie!


rhbama3 said:


> well..... looky who showed up! Where the heck have you been?
> You don't write, you don't call.....


He's on FB.............


turtlebug said:


> Morning.


 Mernin sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Morning.



Yeah I know, Wobbert woo is here, but so what!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say before management kicked us out of the last thread:
> It's always been my understanding that ripe muscadines are purple and that ripe scuppernongs are greenish/yellow. Am i wrong?





mudracing101 said:


> I dont think so, i have some purple and yellow muscadines. I have some yellow scuppernongs that are a lot larger than my yellow muscadines. If that made sense.



Well, my dad just told me that they are the same , are from the same family anyways. I have two diff. yellers actually referred to as Bronze when i bought them but they are diff. but from the Muscadine family. Yep, confusing


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

wobbert woo is ready to be off call so he can scout turkeys and then hunt. Planning to take next wed, thurs, and friday off. 5 days of giant chicken chasing! 
Why am i talking in 3rd person?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, my dad just told me that they are the same , are from the same family anyways. I have two diff. yellers actually referred to as Bronze when i bought them but they are diff. but from the Muscadine family. Yep, confusing



I've got half a fence of the purples and half a fence of the greens. Whatever they are, they sure are tasty!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Dang, I`m good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I`m good.



I do believe that is some of your finest work!
That rotund corn dog has never looked so good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It sure was dark in there on the other side.
> 
> I wasn't scared though as I had my trusty pocket knife with me.





Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I`m good.


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wobbert woo is ready to be off call so he can scout turkeys and then hunt. Planning to take next wed, thurs, and friday off. 5 days of giant chicken chasing!
> Why am i talking in 3rd person?



I looked up the 3rd person thing, you don't want to know...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I`m good.



Now  your just showing off


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wobbert woo is ready to be off call so he can scout turkeys and then hunt. Planning to take next wed, thurs, and friday off. 5 days of giant chicken chasing!
> Why am i talking in 3rd person?



So what you're really saying is it's going to rain the end all next week?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I`m good.


 what'd you do, Les just texted me & said he was banned again?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So what you're really saying is it's going to rain the end all next week?



why you wanna bring me down? 
I refuse to look that far ahead on the weather forecast!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what'd you do, Les just texted me & said he was banned again?!?!





Just givin` him the "Otis treatment". He`s gonna have to learn not to dare me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Its going to be one of those 54 kind of weekends


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey there, purty lady!



Hi my pwecious Wobbert-Woo!  




mudracing101 said:


> Mornin



Well hello there HawtMuddyOne!   




Keebs said:


> Mernin sista!



Hiya Sis!!     




Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I know, Wobbert woo is here, but so what!!!



Doesn't matter, still lubs me some Jeff C.    













Now would someone please ask Nick to UnBanded Les so he'll stop texting me whining about how he's banded.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I`m good.



aahh its not that big a deal Nic, im friends with a lot of folks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just givin` him the "Otis treatment". He`s gonna have to learn not to dare me.



Next time let me know. I want to start a thread in the Sports Forum. Les can see what attending his own funeral would look like. I'm sure he'll appreciate the eulogies!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So what you're really saying is it's going to rain the end all next week?



Oh

You're back I see.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I`m good.







rhbama3 said:


> I do believe that is some of your finest work!
> That rotund corn dog has never looked so good!



Laugh it up Bammer! 



mudracing101 said:


>



What are you laughing at? 



Nicodemus said:


> Just givin` him the "Otis treatment". He`s gonna have to learn not to dare me.



Looks like I'm gonna have to teach the old dog some new tricks. Like who the new sheriff in town really is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Speakin of Mustard Bro, where's my mustard camo'd boat motor


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Now would someone please ask Nick to UnBanded Les so he'll stop texting me whining about how he's banded.



And to think I bought you a present at BPS yesterday. 



rhbama3 said:


> Next time let me know. I want to start a thread in the Sports Forum. Les can see what attending his own funeral would look like. I'm sure he'll appreciate the eulogies!



Troublemaker 



turtlebug said:


> Oh
> 
> You're back I see.



Unbannable! I beat the system... again!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just givin` him the "Otis treatment". He`s gonna have to learn not to dare me.





mudracing101 said:


> Its going to be one of those 54 kind of weekends


 make that at least 78 if you're stopping by my place on the way................... 


turtlebug said:


> Hiya Sis!!
> Now would someone please ask Nick to UnBanded Les so he'll stop texting me whining about how he's banded.


 he sounded pitiful, didn't he?



Les Miles said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to teach the old dog some new tricks. Like who the new sheriff in town really is.


 you really are a daresom fella, ain't ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi my pwecious Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's da freakin nanners at???


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Laugh it up Bammer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

It's been a traumatic morning. I think I need a nap now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's been a traumatic morning. I think I need a nap now.


 you gonna ship my boots out to me today?!?!


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2012)

I broke my new laptop yesterday, today is Friday the 13th, I'm in a wheelchair and I'm going to a Hank Jr. concert tonight. What could possibly go wrong??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> I broke my new laptop yesterday, today is Friday the 13th, I'm in a wheelchair and I'm going to a Hank Jr. concert tonight. What could possibly go wrong??



nothin it sounds like a great plan.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

slow day....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> slow day....



Yep. I don't go in till 1pm today.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> I broke my new laptop yesterday, today is Friday the 13th, I'm in a wheelchair and I'm going to a Hank Jr. concert tonight. _*What could possibly go wrong??*_


newbie, ya NEVER say that on Friday the 13th! sheesh!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Update, Chevy is behaving like a nice young lady................. so far!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> I broke my new laptop yesterday, today is Friday the 13th, I'm in a wheelchair and I'm going to a Hank Jr. concert tonight. What could possibly go wrong??



Everyday is a Holiday!!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 13, 2012)

I is in a conundrum

I need a lil time off fer bad behavior but I ain in no shape to be misbehavin


What to do


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I is in a conundrum
> 
> I need a lil time off fer bad behavior but I ain in no shape to be misbehavin
> 
> ...


 WHAT have you gotten yourself into this time?!?!


----------



## Strych9 (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well..... looky who showed up! Where the heck have you been?
> You don't write, you don't call.....





Jeff C. said:


> He's too busy jibber jabberin elsewhere





Keebs said:


> Helllloooooooo Joshie!
> 
> He's on FB.............



Toooo busy to dribble=Just toooo busy!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Strych9 said:


> Toooo busy to dribble=Just toooo busy!


 But I misses you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHAT have you gotten yourself into this time?!?!



Pulled muscle in my back. Did it Sunday or Monday an its been payin off bigtime sinct 



Strych9 said:


> Toooo busy to dribble=Just toooo busy!



Hey dude next time ya slidin through my way give a holler. I got somethin y'all need to test at the camphouse fer me. My test panel will drink anything


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> newbie, ya NEVER say that on Friday the 13th! sheesh!



Hey!! I'm not that much of a noob!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Pulled muscle in my back. Did it Sunday or Monday an its been payin off bigtime sinct
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude next time ya slidin through my way give a holler. I got somethin y'all need to test at the camphouse fer me. My test panel will drink anything


 chiropractor?!?! D.D. for a massage, pm Boneboy for her #..........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey!! I'm not that much of a noob!!!


 ya must be to be making those kinda statements!


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I is in a conundrum
> 
> I need a lil time off fer bad behavior but I ain in no shape to be misbehavin
> 
> ...



Cheer up, Mr. Billy Joe Shaver has a new live cd coming out July 17th


----------



## Hankus (Apr 13, 2012)

Ummmmm......nobody touches me now or I cut em up good enough to make a GA road map on em


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> chiropractor?!?! D.D. for a massage, pm Boneboy for her #..........



He's bout as stubborn as Quack


----------



## kracker (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya must be to be making those kinda statements!



Hush it! Ain't you suppossed to be making sandwiches and icing down the beer for the menfolks in your area??


----------



## Hankus (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He's bout as stubborn as Quack



An twice as purty


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hush it! Ain't you suppossed to be making sandwiches and icing down the beer for the menfolks in your area??







Hankus said:


> An twice as purty



I ain't never had that much to drink....


----------



## Hankus (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't never had that much to drink....



Yer vote don't count


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Laugh it up Bammer! :smash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Nic have kept us entertained this morning


Keebs said:


> make that at least 78 if you're stopping by my place on the way...................
> 
> he sounded pitiful, didn't he?
> 
> ...


No can do , headed the other direction, i'll see you next weekend


kracker said:


> I broke my new laptop yesterday, today is Friday the 13th, I'm in a wheelchair and I'm going to a Hank Jr. concert tonight. What could possibly go wrong??


Make sure to wear a crash helmet


Keebs said:


> Update, Chevy is behaving like a nice young lady................. so far!





kracker said:


> Hush it! Ain't you suppossed to be making sandwiches and icing down the beer for the menfolks in your area??



Funny thing is , most men ice down the beer for her


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hush it! Ain't you suppossed to be making sandwiches and icing down the beer for the menfolks in your area??


 EXCUSE me??????


mudracing101 said:


> No can do , headed the other direction,_ i'll see you next weekend_
> Funny thing is , most men ice down the beer for her


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

What its been 11m o'clock fer about 3 hrs now...longest day ever


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

roll tide!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all want to see something funny???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6863224&postcount=37


 make sure you ship my boots before you get banded for real, please!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> chiropractor?!?! D.D. for a massage, pm Boneboy for her #..........



Yeah, she'll fix ya right up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I don't go in till 1pm today.


yuck....on a friday also!


Les Miles said:


> Y'all want to see something funny???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6863224&postcount=37



good one Les!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

<--------PBJ wiff Tostitos scoops


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all want to see something funny???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6863224&postcount=37



Whatever you do, DO NOT send pics when you get him on the boat


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------PBJ wiff Tostitos scoops


left overs of left overs.......... queso & chips with some scrambled deer meat mixed in, baked tater with left over cheekun chipped up in it.............  beats a micro meal..........


Jeff C. said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT send pics when you get him on the boat


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Where did Les run off too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT send pics when you get him on the boat



 where did that quote go


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Where did Les run off too?



What did you do with Les


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

I would rather be fishin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishin



me too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

buffalo chicken finger plate from zaxby's


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Where did Les run off too?


 He's in the back, back room, taking a nap.............sssshhhhhh


blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishin





mudracing101 said:


> me too


me three..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What did you do with Les





I don`t know, he left?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Howdy, folks!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy, folks!


 Hey there, Stawker!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey there, Stawker!





Is it beer 30 yet?

At least I made it a whole week without having to go to a funeral!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

17 mo minutes    


Then I still gotta hang around town to get Mini-Me from school. 

Guess I'll go to Wallyworld and pick up a few things for the weekend.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> 17 mo minutes
> 
> 
> Then I still gotta hang around town to get Mini-Me from school.
> ...



Beer and nachos?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Beer and nachos?



I was thinkin Diet Coke and TGI Friday's tater skins.   


I can tell you one thing, Ima go home, throw on some PJs and take myself a nap.  I am super sleepy. 

I'm positive it was the text from Les last night bragging on his photochopping of Nicodemus, long after I had gone to bed, that interfered with my night-night snoozies.     

Is he banded or unbanded at the moment?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Is it beer 30 yet?
> 
> At least I made it a whole week without having to go to a funeral!!


 not yet................
I've had you on my mind, I ain't forgot ya.........  and 's for all involved, darlin'!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was thinkin Diet Coke and TGI Friday's tater skins.
> 
> 
> I can tell you one thing, Ima go home, throw on some PJs and take myself a nap.  I am super sleepy.
> ...



I am going to have to look that up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy, folks!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Is it beer 30 yet?
> 
> At least I made it a whole week without having to go to a funeral!!


Wished it was



turtlebug said:


> I was thinkin Diet Coke and TGI Friday's tater skins.
> 
> 
> I can tell you one thing, Ima go home, throw on some PJs and take myself a nap.  I am super sleepy.
> ...



Beer would be better


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

Tootles!!! Love yall, see yall, be back later.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tootles!!! Love yall, see yall, be back later.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not yet................
> I've had you on my mind, I ain't forgot ya.........  and 's for all involved, darlin'!



Was a rough patch, but we all go through em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



hey you hunk of burnin love congrats your queen of page 4


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very quick fly by. Off to the school line then work all weekend. I'll catch up later.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Very quick fly by. Off to the school line then work all weekend. I'll catch up later.



Have a goodun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tootles!!! Love yall, see yall, be back later.


buh-bye, see ya , later, feliz navidad


blood on the ground said:


> hey you hunk of burnin love congrats your queen of page 4



That just does not sound right


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Was a rough patch, but we all go through em.


 yes we do!


blood on the ground said:


> hey you hunk of burnin love congrats your queen of page 4


 JUST page 4?!?!?


Sterlo58 said:


> Very quick fly by. Off to the school line then work all weekend. I'll catch up later.


Hi gneel, Neal, Neil, cyl!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Very quick fly by. Off to the school line then work all weekend. I'll catch up later.



Hey Sterlo, Bye Sterlo


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> buh-bye, see ya , later, feliz navidad
> 
> 
> That just does not sound right


but feliz navidad does?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes we do!
> 
> JUST page 4?!?!?
> 
> Hi gneel, Neal, Neil, cyl!



I just dont think a lady would want to be called a hunk of nothing


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I just dont think a lady would want to be called a hunk of nothing


 at my stage in life anything terms of endearment are nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I just dont think a lady would want to be called a hunk of nothing



you gotta understand Keebs likes it when i sing Elvis songs to her . 

side note, im less than 30 mins from the wknd!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you gotta understand Keebs likes it when i sing _*Elvis songs*_ to her .
> 
> side note, im less than 30 mins from the wknd!


 That is EXACTLY what I hear when you say that too!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 13, 2012)

Got the grass cut, cleaned out the garage, late lunch at Hardees and then to the liquor store for a bottle of Jack. My weekend has already started.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> Got the grass cut, cleaned out the garage, late lunch at Hardees and then to the liquor store for a bottle of Jack. My weekend has already started.



I gotta cut grass tomorrow after I don't kill a turkey....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you gotta understand Keebs likes it when i sing Elvis songs to her .
> 
> side note, im less than 30 mins from the wknd!





Turkeypaw said:


> Got the grass cut, cleaned out the garage, late lunch at Hardees and then to the liquor store for a bottle of Jack. My weekend has already started.



I'm ready for my weekend to start


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 13, 2012)

"I is a biiiig pottay mouth" what a day! Let the Friday flowition of EWnDC begin. TTYL


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> My weekend has already started.





Altamaha Stalker said:


> I gotta cut grass tomorrow after I don't kill a turkey....





mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for my weekend to start





Hornet22 said:


> "I is a biiiig pottay mouth" what a day! Let the Friday flowition of EWnDC begin. TTYL


 My CLOCK IS STUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> My CLOCK IS STUCK!!!!!!!!



Mine too, gonna take a nap, gonna be a long night and weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mine too, gonna take a nap, gonna be a long night and weekend.


  will drunk texting be involved again?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will drunk texting be involved again?!?!?



maybe


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> maybe


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've gotta go, see ya'll monday


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've gotta go, see ya'll monday


 Byeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Byeeeee!!!!!



I will hang out with ya... until 5.

Nearly beer time...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I will hang out with ya... until 5.
> 
> Nearly beer time...


 thankya............ I hear some Wiser's callin my name BIG time today!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thankya............ I hear some Wiser's callin my name BIG time today!



I can't drink much brown likker... Makes me want to get in trouble


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 13, 2012)

Bout to shut it down and head to The Big Pine Tree.

See y'all later..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I can't drink much brown likker... Makes me want to get in trouble





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Bout to shut it down and head to The Big Pine Tree.
> 
> See y'all later..


 Meeee Tooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

Where's that grumpy Mod at? 

I'm gonna hogtie him and feed him to the gators. Don't no one mess with us cajun folk. 

I bet's he's skeered and in hiding. Too chicken to press the big red button.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where's that grumpy Mod at?
> 
> I'm gonna hogtie him and feed him to the gators. Don't no one mess with us cajun folk.
> 
> I bet's he's skeered and in hiding. Too chicken to press the big red button.





Patience, young feller, patience.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Patience, young feller, patience.



Careful, Nic. He's done put the Lisa "one eye" Lopez avatar up.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where's that grumpy Mod at?
> 
> I'm gonna hogtie him and feed him to the gators. Don't no one mess with us cajun folk.
> 
> I bet's he's skeered and in hiding. Too chicken to press the big red button.


 


Nicodemus said:


> Patience, young feller, patience.


I got $50 on Nic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhh those were the days  Candles and brownies



Blue Candles, lemon cookies, brownies and drizzle..


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2012)

Man, i can not win for nothing.


Found a real nice S10, needed a little work but everything i coud handle, real clean (pics), ran great.... so we worked it out with the guy that he would hold it until tomorrow because he works odd hours and dad would just go by tomorrow and pick it up, worked this out like 4 days ago and it was all agreed upon. Dad talked to him the day before yesterday about something, and then called again today to confirm the meeting tomorrow ..... "AW man, i forgot and already sold it" ...


Freaking liar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, i can not win for nothing.
> 
> 
> Found a real nice S10, needed a little work but everything i coud handle, real clean (pics), ran great.... so we worked it out with the guy that he would hold it until tomorrow because he works odd hours and dad would just go by tomorrow and pick it up, worked this out like 4 days ago and it was all agreed upon. Dad talked to him the day before yesterday about something, and then called again today to confirm the meeting tomorrow ..... "AW man, i forgot and already sold it" ...
> ...





Shoulda put a deposit on it . . . hate it for ya lil bro .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Newgene Lives!!!!*

My jake decoy Newgene was mad he didn't get to play in Valdosta last weekend. He was all packed until Sophie decided to chew on him. Just got him sutured back together. 
He has been the direct cause of death to at least 5 Gobblers in the last 4 years, including one i shot standing on one leg about to spur the decoy!


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda put a deposit on it . . . hate it for ya lil bro .



If i coulda done that then i would have just bought the dang thing right then.... He wouldnt allow anyone to meet him until it was a off day, due to his weird work hours, he is too tired when he gets home. That is why we were waiting until tomorrow, like he asked. He said he came home from work today and somebody was "waiting in my driveway"

Weird because he said we were the first to respond to his ad, and that he would hold it and take the ad down. He did take the ad down, just didnt hold it.

Oh well, it is what it is ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

slip said:


> If i coulda done that then i would have just bought the dang thing right then.... He wouldnt allow anyone to meet him until it was a off day, due to his weird work hours, he is too tired when he gets home. That is why we were waiting until tomorrow, like he asked. He said he came home from work today and somebody was "waiting in my driveway"
> 
> Weird because he said we were the first to respond to his ad, and that he would hold it and take the ad down. He did take the ad down, just didnt hold it.
> 
> Oh well, it is what it is ...



Just part of dealing with unknowns. I'm thinking he was putting you off as long as he could to see if he got a better offer. Hate it for you.


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just part of dealing with unknowns. I'm thinking he was putting you off as long as he could to see if he got a better offer. Hate it for you.



Yeah, its life. I just wanted to vent.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah, its life. I just wanted to vent.


 that ain't right........... believe it or not, I'm looking/listening for you something too, Moppett............  We'll get you a *beast* too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, i can not win for nothing.
> 
> 
> Found a real nice S10, needed a little work but everything i coud handle, real clean (pics), ran great.... so we worked it out with the guy that he would hold it until tomorrow because he works odd hours and dad would just go by tomorrow and pick it up, worked this out like 4 days ago and it was all agreed upon. Dad talked to him the day before yesterday about something, and then called again today to confirm the meeting tomorrow ..... "AW man, i forgot and already sold it" ...
> ...





Sorry, Little Brother.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> "I is a biiiig pottay mouth" what a day! Let the Friday flowition of EWnDC begin. TTYL



Aaaahhh, 12 or 20 later, it's much better. How ya'll are?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Aaaahhh, 12 or 20 later, it's much better. How ya'll are?


 Much "wiser"....myself......what's my brotha from anotha motha and...... my sista from another mista doing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

chili dogs with onions, tater chips and french onion dip. 
Simple pleasures....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, i can not win for nothing.
> 
> 
> Found a real nice S10, needed a little work but everything i coud handle, real clean (pics), ran great.... so we worked it out with the guy that he would hold it until tomorrow because he works odd hours and dad would just go by tomorrow and pick it up, worked this out like 4 days ago and it was all agreed upon. Dad talked to him the day before yesterday about something, and then called again today to confirm the meeting tomorrow ..... "AW man, i forgot and already sold it" ...
> ...


Hate to hear that!!......In the long run everything will work out!!



Hornet22 said:


> Aaaahhh, 12 or 20 later, it's much better. How ya'll are?


Just getting started, and getting better by the minute!!

Been a challenging, and stressful week at work this week!!

How Ya'll are this evening!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> chili dogs with onions, tater chips and french onion dip.
> Simple pleasures....



As predicted, we had TGI Fridays tater skins. Glad I bought extra cause ERD showed up for supper.  I wouldn't call it a huge step but I did get the feeling that there's trouble in paradise and he's regretting his decisions.  We talked, we cried, I fussed like a mother does, we played Xbox and updated his iPhone, then I took him home.  

On another note, I think I'm gonna bypass the turkey woods in the extreme am and sleep in. Mini-Me nor I have had our chocolate chip muffins and Saturday morning cartoons in a while.  Bait's gonna be out there moving some stands so I might meander out there around lunch and see if I can scare up a bird.  


And Wobbert-Woo!  I say with the nothing but pure and complete love.  

But Newgene is just ugly.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 13, 2012)

Just random:

Num Num = good


Yum Yum = good

Dum Dum = bad

Bum Bum = not going there

Tum Tum = childish

Sum Sum = not sure


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> As predicted, we had TGI Fridays tater skins. Glad I bought extra cause ERD showed up for supper.  I wouldn't call it a huge step but I did get the feeling that there's trouble in paradise and he's regretting his decisions.  We talked, we cried, I fussed like a mother does, we played Xbox and updated his iPhone, then I took him home.


Glad to hear the lines of communication are still open!!..........Hopefully he will see the error of his ways!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> As predicted, we had TGI Fridays tater skins. Glad I bought extra cause ERD showed up for supper.  I wouldn't call it a huge step but I did get the feeling that there's trouble in paradise and he's regretting his decisions.  We talked, we cried, I fussed like a mother does, we played Xbox and updated his iPhone, then I took him home.
> 
> On another note, I think I'm gonna bypass the turkey woods in the extreme am and sleep in. Mini-Me nor I have had our chocolate chip muffins and Saturday morning cartoons in a while.  Bait's gonna be out there moving some stands so I might meander out there around lunch and see if I can scare up a bird.
> 
> ...



Wha?
I can't believe you are gonna skip hearing a bird gobble to watch cartoons! 
If you do go, be as quiet getting in as you can. If you bump him, we'll never get him patterned again this season.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad to hear the lines of communication are still open!!..........Hopefully he will see the error of his ways!!



Thanks Mitch. I could tell by the way he was hanging around his bedroom and playing with stuff that he was truly starting to miss home. 

I can only pray that he comes to his senses very soon.  





rhbama3 said:


> Wha?
> I can't believe you are gonna skip hearing a bird gobble to watch cartoons!
> If you do go, be as quiet getting in as you can. If you bump him, we'll never get him patterned again this season.




Ah heck, that bird is probably 5 miles up the road by now. 

One of the Pathologists and the Supply Manager want to try their hand at turkey hunting for the first time. Neither one of em have picked up a turkey call til this week. I was trying to show em at least how to cluck and purr but it just wasn't getting through. They hunt at a place off of the paved road before you turn on the dirt road to get to our place. I guess I'm going with them on their place Sunday afternoon. Doc has to go back home to Bama in the morning and won't be back til lunch on Sunday. I can't convince them to wait til next weekend when we can go in the MORNING so as not to become skeeter bait and make it a little easier to locate a bird since I've never been on their land and they don't have any idea where a bird might be roosting.  

I know my calling ain't all that and a bag of chips... but you ain't heard them calling.  

Ima try to sneak out to our place Sunday morning for sure and get me a bird before I go help them try to get one.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate to hear that!!......In the long run everything will work out!!
> 
> Just getting started, and getting better by the minute!!
> 
> ...


 Heellllooooooo Rutt!


turtlebug said:


> As predicted, we had TGI Fridays tater skins. Glad I bought extra cause ERD showed up for supper.  I wouldn't call it a huge step but I did get the feeling that there's trouble in paradise and he's regretting his decisions.  We talked, we cried, I fussed like a mother does, we played Xbox and updated his iPhone, then I took him home.
> 
> On another note, I think I'm gonna bypass the turkey woods in the extreme am and sleep in. Mini-Me nor I have had our chocolate chip muffins and Saturday morning cartoons in a while.  Bait's gonna be out there moving some stands so I might meander out there around lunch and see if I can scare up a bird.
> 
> ...


Give it time, don't get your hopes up and keep prayin, I know I am!


NOYDB said:


> Just random:
> 
> Num Num = good
> 
> ...


yes




Ok, I need prayers, one of my first cousins got home to find her mother laying in the floor, bleeding from the mouth, they are thinking stroke but she has been air lifted from Tifton to either Tallahassee or Gainesville.......Mama was upset & I'm not sure which, but my cousins are in route by car .......... my family is shrinking and I don't like this feeling............. thanks for your thoughts & prayers.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heellllooooooo Rutt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Darlin

You got em!!


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2012)

Dang Keebs, i hate to hear that. Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Mitch. I could tell by the way he was hanging around his bedroom and playing with stuff that he was truly starting to miss home.
> 
> I can only pray that he comes to his senses very soon.
> 
> ...


The 2nd bird never saw me. When i shot, that bird caught a full load in the head and dropped like a ton of bricks. I sat there watching his buddy run 2 circles around him before leaving. Then, i got up and got my bird. 
I'm off next wed, thurs, and friday. Planning to hunt Stewart county at least during the week and see if they were lying about hearing birds. 


Keebs said:


> Heellllooooooo Rutt!
> 
> Give it time, don't get your hopes up and keep prayin, I know I am!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, Keebs. You got our best wishes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heellllooooooo Rutt!
> 
> Give it time, don't get your hopes up and keep prayin, I know I am!
> 
> ...





Prayers just sent D .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2012)

Having to work another off day to cover for co-workers vacation, = another 60hr week.


Oh well, I'm taking a week off at the end of April to hit the Gulf for some flats fishing, and another week off in May to carry the wife to SSI, gonna get in some flats fishing there too with AltamahaStawker and Wharfrat !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having to work another off day to cover for co-workers vacation, = another 60hr week.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm taking a week off at the end of April to hit the Gulf for some flats fishing, and another week off in May to carry the wife to SSI, gonna get in some flats fishing there too with AltamahaStawker and Wharfrat !!!


Is Miss Dawn ready for a visit from Mason??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is Miss Dawn ready for a visit from Mason??






That's ALL she's been talking about all week !!! 




I'ma lil excited myself !!


----------



## kracker (Apr 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heellllooooooo Rutt!
> 
> Give it time, don't get your hopes up and keep prayin, I know I am!
> 
> ...



You got 'em. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2012)

I`m tired. I really am...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tired. I really am...



do you get more (if that is possible) irritable when you are tired?

Well would a pot of coffee help?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2012)

keebs,  let's pray she is going to be fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heellllooooooo Rutt!
> 
> Give it time, don't get your hopes up and keep prayin, I know I am!
> 
> ...



 From here, sorry to hear Keebsy!!!

Gonna head out for a little crappie fishin this mornin. Brother's late...what's new?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> From here, sorry to hear Keebsy!!!
> 
> Gonna head out for a little crappie fishin this mornin. Brother's late...what's new?



Catch a big mess!!

We had a fresh fish fry last night and I ate too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Catch a big mess!!
> 
> We had a fresh fish fry last night and I ate too much.




Hopin for a good mess gobble, if not I've got a big ziplock full of crappie filets from last spring. I'll break them out one way or another this evenin probably. Cravin some fried fish


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I need prayers, one of my first cousins got home to find her mother laying in the floor, bleeding from the mouth, they are thinking stroke but she has been air lifted from Tifton to either Tallahassee or Gainesville.......Mama was upset & I'm not sure which, but my cousins are in route by car .......... my family is shrinking and I don't like this feeling............. thanks for your thoughts & prayers.......



Prayers going out for your family Keebs.  Let me know if I can do anything.  



So, I took ERD back to his "apartment" last night and came home. Renewed Kaspersky for mine and Mini-Me's computers, watched some tv, talked with Bait and went to bed. Couldn't sleep even after taking a Unisom. I just had a restless feeling. 

6:15 I hear Achmed the dead terrorist screaming "SILENCE, I KILL YOU!" and think so help me God if Les has texted me this early I'm gonna drive to Atlanta and strangle him.    

It was a text from ERD, just said "HI". Well, after exchanging a few texts, throwing on some sweats and picking him up, I'm sitting here listening to him snore in his bed.  I'm sure it's temporary but there IS trouble in paradise. I got him home, made him take some cold meds cause he sounds horrible and he went and put a pair of shorts on, laid down and was out like a light in about 2 minutes. 

Nothing will ever replace home and your own bed.  

He said her sister is coming between them. I told him they both just turned 18 and aren't mature enough to handle the situation. I also reminded him that blood is thicker than water and since sister was helping to pay the bills as well, he was certainly water right now. Just hoping it sticks. 


Anywho, gotta go bake some muffins for Mini-Me. I'm sure with her brother's snoring, she'll be up shortly.


----------



## kracker (Apr 14, 2012)

Glad to hear that Tbug!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers going out for your family Keebs.  Let me know if I can do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
I am just so thrilled to hear that, Lea!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> Glad to hear that Tbug!!





rhbama3 said:


> I am just so thrilled to hear that, Lea!



Thanks yall but I'm not getting my hopes up. 

Bait is being super cautious. I think he's ready to snatch that kid by the ear just because of what a mess I've been over this whole ordeal, he's tired of seeing me cry and upset so I completely understand his skepticism. 

Mini-Me won't even talk to ERD right now. Actually, I don't think she's said two words to him since he left. She is beyond mad at him. They were thick as thieves until he just up and walked out. I can't even explain how bad he hurt her as well. Folks that know me think I can cut someone off, this child has even less remorse than me over kicking someone to the curb. She holds a grudge like nobody's business.  

I really think the reason he's visited so little is because he knew coming over would make him miss home. 

I don't know what to expect even an hour from now but I will say that this is the first time since he left that I've been totally relaxed and not worrying my fool head off. Just knowing he's here and safe (and not getting into any trouble) is giving me some much needed peace of mind, even if it is brief.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2012)

THanks ya'll, had a text update from baby sis, Aunt is stable, bleeding small and responding to some stimuli.......... it's a start.

Lea, I am BEYOND tickled for you!!


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2012)

Turtlebug, im glad to hear (it seems like) its getting better.

I know its total hades on the parent and not easy on the sibling when a child/sibling just walks out. My sister did the same thing 5 years ago, and it was probably a year after first leaving that i was able to talk to her again. Me and her were real close and had been though alot with my mothers health and my own when i was younger, then one day she just walked out and was very hateful. It sucked. Anyway, skip to now, we're all able to get along now and she see's the error of her ways, and wants better for her self now. It took her 5 years but ... some people are just bull headed, she is one of those people.

I dont know your son, but it really sounds like he has learned and is ready for better.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Turtlebug, im glad to hear (it seems like) its getting better.
> 
> I know its total hades on the parent and not easy on the sibling when a child/sibling just walks out. My sister did the same thing 5 years ago, and it was probably a year after first leaving that i was able to talk to her again. Me and her were real close and had been though alot with my mothers health and my own when i was younger, then one day she just walked out and was very hateful. It sucked. Anyway, skip to now, we're all able to get along now and she see's the error of her ways, and wants better for her self now. It took her 5 years but ... some people are just bull headed, she is one of those people.
> 
> I dont know your son, but it really sounds like he has learned and is ready for better.




Thanks Slip.  

You truly are wise beyond your years and I hate that you had that experience with your sister. I won't say that there's no tension in the air right now with all of us in the living room watching tv, but at least my mind isn't running a million miles a minute wondering where he is and what he's doing.

Like I said, I'm not holding my breath. I think this is just a breather for the two of them, but then again, at this age, once you've had a big blowup, it's hard to go back. When you factor in the friction between ERD and said girlfriend's sister, I don't see it lasting too much longer. 

Thanks again


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers going out for your family Keebs.  Let me know if I can do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yawn...stretch...scratch....cough. Who turned on the lights. Night shift...

Prayers for your family Keebs 

Lea,
I knew ERD would come around. He knows where the real luv is.  He may stumble again and probably will. He is still a teenager. I think the barrier is coming  down and I hope it is a downhill slide from here. So happy to hear of the progress.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers going out for your family Keebs.  Let me know if I can do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Im happy to hear that tbug, even though I dont know you I have thought about ur situation and prayed ever since I read it. Im happy to hear things are better


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Prayers going out for your family Keebs.  Let me know if I can do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lea and Family, we're prayin for a good outcome in regards to all of this y'all are going through. You've held up remarkably well, or at least it appears you have....stay strong!!!

Sounds like he may have one foot back in the door 




On another note, I have never seen such a bad case of fish lockjaw in my life 

Beautiful day though!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

My afternoon nap was going so well. I was having my usual 
turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey dream and then the stoopid beeper went off. Come on, 7am Monday morning!

Welcome to the zoo thread, SouthernBoy!
Just be mindful of your hands and fett here. Some of these critters bite.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My afternoon nap was going so well. I was having my usual
> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey dream and then the stoopid beeper went off. Come on, 7am Monday morning!
> 
> Welcome to the zoo thread, SouthernBoy!
> Just be mindful of your hands and fett here. Some of these critters bite.



Thanks bama, I move pretty quick when startled though


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 14, 2012)

Keebs my lady, hope yo aunt gets better.
Tbug, ain't nothin harder than being a parent. Hope erything works out.





Now, how ya'll doin this fine Saerday afternoon? Got the pool uncovered, Dacula pool store said didn't need any chemicals, snapper filets soaking, crustations (got dat from NCHb) marinating, sparigi suckin up some flavor an EWnDC in flowition mode. Good day, gonna be a good night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My afternoon nap was going so well. I was having my usual
> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey dream and then the stoopid beeper went off. Come on, 7am Monday morning!
> 
> Welcome to the zoo thread, SouthernBoy!
> Just be mindful of your hands and fett here. Some of these critters bite.



That was probably me playin around with this handmade antique turkey call I found in one of my Dad's tool boxes up in the barn.

Interesting little gadget 

 on the beeper!!



southernboy2147 said:


> Thanks bama, I move pretty quick when startled though



You're gonna need to be more than just quick round here  Welcome southernboy!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Keebs my lady, hope yo aunt gets better.
> Tbug, ain't nothin harder than being a parent. Hope erything works out.
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't quite got that much goin on, but we startin out the evenin better'n the fishing today (nada)  Was gonna fry some crappie filets, but Miz T changed up midstream on me. Not to worry though, startin off with some crispy fried chicken wings slathered in Texas Pete, then some fried chicken with tater wedges, buttered toast, and Jalapenos


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2012)

Quick stop and got to go,
 awesome, awesome weather we be havin! I wish everything was as full of sunshine in the 12 U baseball world ( 0 and 2) ouch! I hope all is well with everone.............Keebs your family is in our prayers


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Keebs, Hope everything keeps getting better!!! I know what you mean about the family getting smaller.

Lea, I hope he has learned his lesson about how life can be and is home to stay!!!! I pray for his sense and y'alls patience.

I had a pretty good day today. Got up early, and of course, didn't kill a turkey. Came home, ate 2 home made egg mc muffins and a big glass of sweet tea. Mowed the yard, took out a few weeds from the garden, went over and visited with my 82 or 83 year old neighbor for a while and did some stuff for her, went and bought some beer and some crickets, and went fishing.

I kept 25 bluegills, and 2 were dinner plates. Gonna be a few good meals in the near future.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keebs, Hope everything keeps getting better!!! I know what you mean about the family getting smaller.
> 
> Lea, I hope he has learned his lesson about how life can be and is home to stay!!!! I pray for his sense and y'alls patience.
> 
> ...



That's gonna be goood right there A S


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I kept 25 bluegills, and 2 were dinner plates. Gonna be a few good meals in the near future.



Man, I wish I knew where to go fishin and catch ice cold brewsky's...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> That's gonna be goood right there A S



Yessir!!! I see some Zatarains coated panfish swimming in the oil in the very near future!

Good stuff!

Sounds like y'all eating good tonite. Be sure and post up the pics!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, I wish I knew where to go fishin and catch ice cold brewsky's...



The Big Pine Tree is a magical place. Disney sends me royalty checks twice a month to use my slogan.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought I smelled fried bream....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> The Big Pine Tree is a magical place. Disney sends me royalty checks twice a month to use my slogan.....


I need to come hang out with you for a while..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I thought I smelled fried bream....



Not yet. Leftover fried deer cube and leftover collards tonite....

Gonna fry some bream tomorrow. Got no extra sharp cheddar for the grits tonite.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need to come hang out with you for a while..



Come on. Almost all are welcome around The Big Pine Tree.

We try and have a good time around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Come on. Almost all are welcome around The Big Pine Tree.
> 
> We try and have a good time around here.



I googled "The Big Pine Tree". Man, what a bunch of choices...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keebs, Hope everything keeps getting better!!! I know what you mean about the family getting smaller.
> 
> Lea, I hope he has learned his lesson about how life can be and is home to stay!!!! I pray for his sense and y'alls patience.
> 
> ...


Now you're talking!
Love fishing with crickets! 
 Well, my youngest left a couple of hours ago to attend her prom. A stretch limo hummer and a dinner at Longhorns. 
If i remember correctly, my prom night we went spotlighting for rabbits and then went fishing all night.
 Man. i feel old!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Come on. Almost all are welcome around The Big Pine Tree.
> 
> We try and have a good time around here.



I'm gonna show up at random down there one day and want some fried bream.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I googled "The Big Pine Tree". Man, what a bunch of choices...



There aint but one REAL one. I got a split 100 foot plus pine on the southeast edge of my yard. I have been telling folks since I moved in here, "we're gonna get together under the big pine tree tomorrow nite", etc.

I just brought it to the world wide web.

Kinda like a nickname that sticks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

Daaaaaaang William, those are some NICE bream !!!  I haven't bream fished in years, might have to give it a go next day off.  Nephew caught a 2lber at the farm on a crank bait the other day.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now you're talking!
> Love fishing with crickets!
> Well, my youngest left a couple of hours ago to attend her prom. A stretch limo hummer and a dinner at Longhorns.
> If i remember correctly, my prom night we went spotlighting for rabbits and then went fishing all night.
> Man. i feel old!



I hope she has a great night! These kids nowadays don't know about nite hunting a rabbit. We are a dying breed. We should make our kids buy BEASTS and teach them how to dip. Even the guys.

My senior prom nite wound up like that. We all went catfishing after we took our dates home. We had a nice haul and a good fish fry the next evening.



NCHillbilly said:


> I'm gonna show up at random down there one day and want some fried bream.



Come on! You gotta help me catch them though!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Come on! You gotta help me catch them though!



Twist my arm, I just can't stand to fish.  Don't see many of those big bull bream like that any more-when their faces look like they ran into a brick wall at 60 mph, that's some big bull bream.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang William, those are some NICE bream !!!  I haven't bream fished in years, might have to give it a go next day off.  Nephew caught a 2lber at the farm on a crank bait the other day.



Bluegills and beer make for an enjoyable afternoon! Good times! I used a 5ft ultralite tonite. I am gonna use a bream buster pole tomorrow after the boy leaves. I got about 30 crickets left to drown.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

Before it gets too hot we need to get together somewhere and have a fish fry !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Before it gets too hot we need to get together somewhere and have a fish fry !!!



Da Cafe' 356 neva closes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Da Cafe' 356 neva closes.





Any motels close by ???


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now you're talking!
> Love fishing with crickets!
> Well, my youngest left a couple of hours ago to attend her prom. A stretch limo hummer and a dinner at Longhorns.
> If i remember correctly, my prom night we went spotlighting for rabbits and then went fishing all night.
> Man. i feel old!



rhb3, the Good Lord knowd wat he was doin when he gave me a boy. I would just be a total messed up jelly headed basket case tonight if I was in your shoes. But you got to admit, you got an xceptional gurl right there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any motels close by ???



Yep, I have walked to a couple in the past, sometimes they is just too many bodies in the floor. But, you get the Presidential room according to the Queen around heah.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> rhb3, the Good Lord knowd wat he was doin when he gave me a boy. I would just be a total messed up jelly headed basket case tonight if I was in your shoes. But you got to admit, you got an xceptional gurl right there.



Yes, she is. Ain't got any common sense, can get lost in the house, but school book learning just comes so easy to her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, I have walked to a couple in the past, sometimes they is just too many bodies in the floor. But, you get the Presidential room according to the Queen around heah.










rhbama3 said:


> Yes, she is. Ain't got any common sense, can get lost in the house, but school book learning just comes so easy to her.





WOW !!!!




"Can I dance wit yo date?"  


(Animal House)


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty girl, Robert! That country song about cleaning this gun comes to mind....

I am glad I have a son. I can't image my girl going out to a prom in a BEAST. I would make quite a scene if they got home late, I imagine.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, she is. Ain't got any common sense, can get lost in the house, but school book learning just comes so easy to her.



That gal in the red dress sure is considerably prettier than that ugly feller standing beside her in the picture, just sayin'


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Did we back down when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?  

Guess what I am? A ZIT!



Classic movie!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 14, 2012)

Dessert tonight.

Chocolate Wowie Cake with dark and white chocolate drissel.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> That gal in the red dress sure is considerably prettier than that ugly feller standing beside her in the picture, just sayin'



Robert turned down 3 prom dates from what I hear. TBug had to fight them off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Dessert tonight.
> 
> Chocolate Wowie Cake with dark and white chocolate drissel.



You suddenly have my complete attention, sir.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Dessert tonight.
> 
> Chocolate Wowie Cake with dark and white chocolate drissel.



Do you have a proper shipping box to send a big ol slice of that to:

Altamaha Stalker
By The Big Pine Tree, GA

Thank you kindly.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 14, 2012)

Last week it was Strawberry Rhubarb pie made from scratch. The Redhead used to win blue ribbons for her pies at county fairs. Her Grans taught her the old school way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Dessert tonight.
> 
> Chocolate Wowie Cake with dark and white chocolate drissel.



You took all of the calories out before you baked it, right?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 14, 2012)

could not imagine ever having a girl, i would be the dad with a barbed wire fence up around the whole house with security camera's set up. 

but maybee thats just me being paranoid

Beautiful daughter rhbama


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 14, 2012)

Yesterday she made Oatmeal cookies with Butterscotch chips from scratch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!!!
I do need to introduce her to your brother. 
 She starts at Georgia Southern in the fall. 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Pretty girl, Robert! That country song about cleaning this gun comes to mind....
> 
> I am glad I have a son. I can't image my girl going out to a prom in a BEAST. I would make quite a scene if they got home late, I imagine.


I was actually cleaning my shotgun when the first varmint come walking in. He didn't hang around long. 


NCHillbilly said:


> That gal in the red dress sure is considerably prettier than that ugly feller standing beside her in the picture, just sayin'



I agree. I guess there was a good chromosome hiding in the family tree somewhere. Looks and can shoot a shotgun!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Dessert tonight.
> 
> Chocolate Wowie Cake with dark and white chocolate drissel.



Now the strawberry muffins i'm cooking look plain.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now the strawberry muffins i'm cooking look plain.



Nothing wrong with Strawberry Muffins. Go al mode with some Vanilla Ice Cream.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was actually cleaning my shotgun when the first varmint come walking in. He didn't hang around long.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 14, 2012)

Good nite y'all. I gotta get up early to not kill a turkey in the morning.

Have a goodun!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good nite y'all. I gotta get up early to not kill a turkey in the morning.
> 
> Have a goodun!



I sat on my porch with a cup of coffee this morning before daylight listnin' to one just raising cain on the posted land across the road. Every time a rooster would crow, he'd let out a big gobble.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2012)

Long day with the retriever club today in Trenton S.C.!!!

Dang I am tired!!

Tucker worked his marks like a pro!!

Mason made some of his first retrieves with a real duck......Tag has pics coming soon!!

Looks like some folks have had things make a turn for the good since last night!! for you all........Hope things continue in the right direction!!


Good evening Folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good nite y'all. I gotta get up early to not kill a turkey in the morning.
> 
> Have a goodun!


Good luck, AS!
I can't wait for Wednesday! 


NCHillbilly said:


> I sat on my porch with a cup of coffee this morning before daylight listnin' to one just raising cain on the posted land across the road. Every time a rooster would crow, he'd let out a big gobble.



I believe i would try to work that bird across to my property line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Dessert tonight.
> 
> Chocolate Wowie Cake with dark and white chocolate drissel.




That drizzel is da schnizzel !!!  Looking good bro !!! 





rhbama3 said:


> NO!!!
> I do need to introduce her to your brother.
> She starts at Georgia Southern in the fall.
> 
> ...






Why you hollerin at me ???


My bro got some kinda award for being Southern's largest donor last year, my nephew still attends GSU, but no longer playing ball because of knee injuries.  He's a student/coach now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck, AS!
> I can't wait for Wednesday!
> 
> 
> I believe i would try to work that bird across to my property line.



Oh, I had a coffee cup in one hand and a box call in the other'n.  He wouldn't budge. Sounded like he had a couple ladies already over there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That drizzel is da schnizzel !!!  Looking good bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get kinda skittish when it coms to the little girl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I get kinda skittish when it coms to the little girl.






I just wanted to dance, wouldn't like we'd be playin Twista . . .


----------



## Self! (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just wanted to dance, wouldn't like we'd be playin Twista . . .





I wanna play


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just wanted to dance, wouldn't like we'd be playin Twista . . .



You do realize that she's on a competition dance team, right?
I'm afraid you'd break a hip trying to keep up with her. 
wait, that don't sound right.....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> I wanna play



Tired of playing with yourself?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You do realize that she's on a competition dance team, right?
> I'm afraid you'd break a hip trying to keep up with her.
> wait, that don't sound right.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Tired of playing with yourself?



What happened to the G-day thread? When did you decide to become a UGA fan?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just wanted to dance, wouldn't like we'd be playin Twista . . .





rhbama3 said:


> You do realize that she's on a competition dance team, right?
> I'm afraid you'd break a hip trying to keep up with her.
> wait, that don't sound right.....


He's got a bad back not a bad..........Nevermind that still doesn't sound right!!



Les Miles said:


> Tired of playing with yourself?


How was the darkside??........Wanna go back??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Quack ... look at our little black baby picking up ducks like a big man!  





Tucker had a good day too ... 





The rest are on FB.  Hey what time you gettin' up tomorrow afternoon?  You reckon Dawn wants I should bring some dead ducks for them to play with??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What happened to the G-day thread? When did you decide to become a UGA fan?



I don't know. Someone must have been mistaken. I was at the lake all day. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> How was the darkside??........Wanna go back??



It was nice in there. Otis has it set up with comfy Lay-Z-boys, big screen TVs, and a fully stocked mini-fridge for each recliner.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't know. Someone must have been mistaken. I was at the lake all day.
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice in there. Otis has it set up with comfy Lay-Z-boys, big screen TVs, and a fully stocked mini-fridge for each recliner.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Quack ... look at our little black baby picking up ducks like a big man!
> 
> View attachment 662069
> 
> ...



Nice shooting, Mitch! I bet them ducks are tough to hit in that tall grass!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2012)

Anybody seen Nic lately? I got to make sure the coast is clear.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It was nice in there. Otis has it set up with comfy Lay-Z-boys, big screen TVs, and a fully stocked mini-fridge for each recliner.


You must not have been in there long enough to notice the scalps laying around on the floor!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You must not have been in there long enough to notice the scalps laying around on the floor!!



I wasn't in that part. I am a Diamond Club member, we gots our own special lounge that we hang out in. No riff-raff or scalps allowed upstairs in the penthouse.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Quack ... look at our little black baby picking up ducks like a big man!
> 
> View attachment 662069
> 
> ...





Awesome Elaine !!!  We will carry him dove hunting this fall if you want??

Probably be up around 4ish, Sue would steal his ducks !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nice shooting, Mitch! I bet them ducks are tough to hit in that tall grass!


I kill more birds with blanks than I do with live rounds!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2012)

Awful lot of lights on tonight.  

But I don't see the popo, rhbama


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2012)

Reckon I'll read my book . . .


----------



## kracker (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2012)

Well it is Sunday






nay go ahead and have a pot full






For those headed to the woods this morning be careful


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2012)

morning kracker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just put two different kinds of bread in the oven to rise and a pork loin in the smoker.


----------



## kracker (Apr 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning kracker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning gobble, sounds like you have a great day planned!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keebs, Hope everything keeps getting better!!! I know what you mean about the family getting smaller.
> 
> Lea, I hope he has learned his lesson about how life can be and is home to stay!!!! I pray for his sense and y'alls patience.
> 
> ...



 Mannn, my brother and I were able to salvage a skunk in the making yesterday thanks to a few bluegills and ultralights.....nothing like what you've got pictured though. Awesome!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I googled "The Big Pine Tree". Man, what a bunch of choices...



Yeah, I've been through a hundred or so, still can't find it 



rhbama3 said:


> Now you're talking!
> Love fishing with crickets!
> Well, my youngest left a couple of hours ago to attend her prom. A stretch limo hummer and a dinner at Longhorns.
> If i remember correctly, my prom night we went spotlighting for rabbits and then went fishing all night.
> Man. i feel old!





Beautiful young lady!!! 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Before it gets too hot we need to get together somewhere and have a fish fry !!!



 



Hornet22 said:


> Da Cafe' 356 neva closes.







NOYDB said:


> Dessert tonight.
> 
> Chocolate Wowie Cake with dark and white chocolate drissel.



I had to settle for Artisan Vanilla bean ice cream....
Wish I had a slice of that 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Long day with the retriever club today in Trenton S.C.!!!
> 
> Dang I am tired!!
> 
> ...







Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Quack ... look at our little black baby picking up ducks like a big man!
> 
> View attachment 662069
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talkin bout!!! 



kracker said:


> Morning folks..



Mornin kracker 



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning kracker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need some company 

 <------Late breakfast, french toast


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Just 21 hours of call left. Still have to go do some quick rounds at the Big House, but that won't take long. 
Turkey vest is loaded, Newgene has a new coat, 4-wheeler is gassed up, and already know where i want to start hunting Wednesday morning. 
5 straight days of turkey hunting. Can't wait!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder how long I'll hang around before I go insane
Before I breakdown and get gone again






That's the lyrics fer today. Now time to get my plantin britches on an get at it Ironic how much they look  like my drinkin briches  Gotta taker easy today y'all. Backs still mucked an I ain up to misbehavin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I wonder how long I'll hang around before I go insane
> Before I breakdown and get gone again
> 
> 
> ...




The ol back has a way of crimpin your style....there isn't much choice in the matter sometimes. Take it EZ, that was all the best advice I got, just took me awhile to put into perspective


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 15, 2012)

One more night of work tonight. Then it's two days off, two on and then a three day weekend of chasin' dem crazy birds. 

Finally our schedules mesh and Sam and I get to chase thunder chickens together. Gunna try to get him a bigger bird this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2012)

Afternoon folks.

Anybody seen the grouch? Is he around or did he run off to rassle some agilators?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> Anybody seen the grouch? Is he around or did he run off to rassle some agilators?



I ain't seen nuthin but my eyelids till just a little while ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> One more night of work tonight. Then it's two days off, two on and then a three day weekend of chasin' dem crazy birds.
> 
> Finally our schedules mesh and Sam and I get to chase thunder chickens together. Gunna try to get him a bigger bird this year.



I hear ya!
I'm working Monday and Tuesday, then hunt Stewart County wednesday, thursday, friday, and not sure about the weekend. Gotta check with Bugsy and Fishbait to see what they want to do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> Anybody seen the grouch? Is he around or did he run off to rassle some agilators?



I think he went to visit relatives. Not sure if he's back home yet or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

Evenin all !!   Last night til Wed.

Mitch and Elaine are probably at the shack now with Mason, we're gonna babysit the lil black boy til Tuesday!


Stawker's got me wanting to bream fish, might hit the farm 'bout Tuesday with some creekets !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin all !!   Last night til Wed.
> 
> Mitch and Elaine are probably at the shack now with Mason, we're gonna babysit the lil black boy til Tuesday!
> 
> ...



Evenin Biggun!!  He's got me wantin to catch sumpin


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Biggun!!  He's got me wantin to catch sumpin



I caught something today


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't know if any of you turkey hunters are interested or not, but thought I would show y'all this little call I found in a toolbox of my Dad's up in the old barn. He purchased the tool box at an estate sale and this was in it. I thought it was interesting!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I caught something today



Pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Gotta take a quick ride....BB in a few.


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if any of you turkey hunters are interested or not, but thought I would show y'all this little call I found in a toolbox of my Dad's up in the old barn. He purchased the tool box at an estate sale and this was in it. I thought it was interesting!!!



Very interesting! I wonder how old it is? Or how many turkeys it has been the death of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if any of you turkey hunters are interested or not, but thought I would show y'all this little call I found in a toolbox of my Dad's up in the old barn. He purchased the tool box at an estate sale and this was in it. I thought it was interesting!!!





Cool find Chief, didja try to Google any additional info??


Mebbe post it up on the Turkey/Call forum and mebbe somebody will have some info.


I never find neat stuff like that . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pics



I don't think your old ticker can handle all the excitement. 

You probably need to go read a nice book or something...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin all !!   Last night til Wed.
> 
> Mitch and Elaine are probably at the shack now with Mason, we're gonna babysit the lil black boy til Tuesday!
> 
> ...


It's been a bad weekend to be a bream. After Hornets post yesterday, me and the family unit just polished off a pile of bream, bass nuggets, and crappie fillets. Man! It was so good! 


Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if any of you turkey hunters are interested or not, but thought I would show y'all this little call I found in a toolbox of my Dad's up in the old barn. He purchased the tool box at an estate sale and this was in it. I thought it was interesting!!!



Very nice looking scratchbox, Jeff!
Never heard of the guy, but looks like he used cedar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if any of you turkey hunters are interested or not, but thought I would show y'all this little call I found in a toolbox of my Dad's up in the old barn. He purchased the tool box at an estate sale and this was in it. I thought it was interesting!!!



JEFF!!!!
Check this out:
http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/turkeycalls/PriceGuide/priceguideo.htm

Now, that was from 06 and includes box and instructions. Granted, the value is whatever someone is willing to pay, but the fact that it made the list is a sign that it is collectible. I would find a very nice box for that call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Very interesting! I wonder how old it is? Or how many turkeys it has been the death of.



I wonder myself......  Howdy slipster!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool find Chief, didja try to Google any additional info??
> 
> 
> Mebbe post it up on the Turkey/Call forum and mebbe somebody will have some info.
> ...



Yes I did Mill, didn't find anything, but it wasn't an extensive search. Just vintage/antique turkey calls. Now that I got pictures I probably will.  



rhbama3 said:


> It's been a bad weekend to be a bream. After Hornets post yesterday, me and the family unit just polished off a pile of bream, bass nuggets, and crappie fillets. Man! It was so good!
> 
> 
> Very nice looking scratchbox, Jeff!
> Never heard of the guy, but looks like he used cedar.



That's what I thought Robert. Notice it had been broken and repaired with a little glue and a couple of staples  It still works though 



Les Miles said:


> I don't think your old ticker can handle all the excitement.
> 
> You probably need to go read a nice book or something...



 I've got more blood flow and capacity than I've had in years


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool find Jeff C! I like old turkey calls!

Y'all aint going to belive my luck this year turkey hunting. Between dogs shutting the birds up, hens attacking my decoy and alarm putting, shutting the birds up, etc.

Today was par for the course. Gobbling bird this am about 300 yards. Go to him and set up, call and he gobbles. I shut up and wait. He gobbles again and I am grinning. The he shuts up. I am thinking he is on the way. A little while later, I soft call a few times with no responce. I wait. I look. Then a neighboring landowner across the creek fires up a chainsaw in his clearcut.

I wait thinking he may drive the bird to me, but it never happened. I try and rise a gobble elsewhere on the property and wound up back at the truck about 10.

I did have to laugh, a long lost monkey face balloon was on the ground on the way back to the truck! At least the turkey gods have some sense of humor on the downtrodden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Cool find Jeff C! I like old turkey calls!
> 
> Y'all aint going to belive my luck this year turkey hunting. Between dogs shutting the birds up, hens attacking my decoy and alarm putting, shutting the birds up, etc.
> 
> ...



You know fate is against you when you find monkey face balloons while hunting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Cool find Jeff C! I like old turkey calls!
> 
> Y'all aint going to belive my luck this year turkey hunting. Between dogs shutting the birds up, hens attacking my decoy and alarm putting, shutting the birds up, etc.
> 
> ...



That sounds like my luck ..... cool find yourself


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2012)

If we make a decent crop an eat jus half. We'll be able to propel the earth bout 3 rotations with methane 

Howz it a goin here


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You know fate is against you when you find monkey face balloons while hunting.



Don't I know it! I have been close to sealing the deal every weekend but one since the season came in, but a lot of things I can't control just keep happening. I am wondering what I did to tick off the turkey gods..... Maybe I need to bait the powerline right of way with crickets?



Jeff C. said:


> That sounds like my luck ..... cool find yourself



Not everyday you find one of those!

I am going to go drown the rest of my crickets tomorrow eve. I think my luck will be better then. I gotta go to Luzzianna and get me a voodoo woman to put a zombie curse on my turkeys, I guess.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2012)

Sounds like my kinda turkey huntin stalker


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If we make a decent crop an eat jus half. We'll be able to propel the earth bout 3 rotations with methane
> 
> Howz it a goin here



Howdy, Hankus!

We are going. Circles, zigzags, staggers. But we is a going!


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wonder myself......  Howdy slipster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy How are you doing now? Better i hope.


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Cool find Jeff C! I like old turkey calls!
> 
> Y'all aint going to belive my luck this year turkey hunting. Between dogs shutting the birds up, hens attacking my decoy and alarm putting, shutting the birds up, etc.
> 
> ...


Heck of a find. How have you been, Stalker?


Hankus said:


> If we make a decent crop an eat jus half. We'll be able to propel the earth bout 3 rotations with methane
> 
> Howz it a goin here





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Don't I know it! I have been close to sealing the deal every weekend but one since the season came in, but a lot of things I can't control just keep happening. I am wondering what I did to tick off the turkey gods..... Maybe I need to bait the powerline right of way with crickets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure you break their legs first! other wise they just hop off to quick .... or, atleast thats what i hear.





Man i need to go turkey hunting bad. Have not been since the 27th.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If we make a decent crop an eat jus half. We'll be able to propel the earth bout 3 rotations with methane
> 
> Howz it a goin here



Tighten up, we might get 4 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Don't I know it! I have been close to sealing the deal every weekend but one since the season came in, but a lot of things I can't control just keep happening. I am wondering what I did to tick off the turkey gods..... Maybe I need to bait the powerline right of way with crickets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out what you ask for


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Howdy How are you doing now? Better i hope.
> 
> Heck of a find. How have you been, Stalker?
> 
> ...



Doing pretty good Slip! Hope things are for you! Congrats on your bird btw!



Jeff C. said:


> Tighten up, we might get 4
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out what you ask for



Maybe I download that song to my phone and play it to the turkeys....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Doing pretty good Slip! Hope things are for you! Congrats on your bird btw!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I download that song to my phone and play it to the turkeys....



Sure, but you may want to check out Tom Jones' version too...may be able to seduce'em if nothin else


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2012)

Quack is lurking...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2012)

Wicked Tuna in a few minutes


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 15, 2012)

Later, folks. Imma going to bed. Hope y'all have a good one!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy, Hankus!
> 
> We are going. Circles, zigzags, staggers. But we is a going!



I herd dat  



slip said:


>



One of these days youngin  



Jeff C. said:


> Tighten up, we might get 4



I dunno how dangerous that might be


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Later, folks. Imma going to bed. Hope y'all have a good one!



Auhite Stalker taker as she come man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

haha


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin all !!   Last night til Wed.
> 
> Mitch and Elaine are probably at the shack now with Mason, we're gonna babysit the lil black boy til Tuesday!
> 
> ...



Oh good lawd ... try not to let her ruin him before I pick him up!  He's got her and Susie both wrapped right around that little black paw.   I don't think Dawn stopped giggling the whole time we were there.  Mill you know Mason ain't gonna be little for much longer.  Eventually you're gonna have to get her a baby of her own!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh good lawd ... try not to let her ruin him before I pick him up!  He's got her and Susie both wrapped right around that little black paw.   I don't think Dawn stopped giggling the whole time we were there.  Mill you know Mason ain't gonna be little for much longer.  Eventually you're gonna have to get her a baby of her own!





I know, the idjit called me at 9:30 STILL giggling!!! 


I'm kinda surprised Susie takes so well to Mason seeing how she's always been spoiled and alone ??

I'll be home by 7:30 and can't wait to turn 'em both loose and watch 'em play !!!

Still haven't decided about breeding Sue, Dawn's gonna want to keep them ALL !! 

Thank ya'll so much for letting us babysit !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Lalalalalaaaaaaaa...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2012)

For the regular irregulars another week starts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Where's Sugar Plum ?? 


'Moanin peeples !!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

So starts another week


----------



## kracker (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy mundy


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

A new week. Time to get this party started.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning ya'll


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2012)

I would rather be fishin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know, the idjit called me at 9:30 STILL giggling!!!
> 
> 
> I'm kinda surprised Susie takes so well to Mason seeing how she's always been spoiled and alone ??
> ...







gobbleinwoods said:


> For the regular irregulars another week starts.



Thank ya sir, may I have another? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Sugar Plum ??
> 
> 
> 'Moanin peeples !!



Good question 



Hankus said:


> So starts another week





kracker said:


> Morning folks..





blood on the ground said:


> Happy mundy





Les Miles said:


> A new week. Time to get this party started.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll



Moanin boyz!!! Just killed a skeeter, way to start a Monday


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

WHERE'D da weekend go?!?!?

On a good note, my aunt got upset with the nurse 'cause she wouldn't let her go ahead & have a coca-cola yesterday morning! Yep, she's doing much better, thanks for all the prayers & well wishes!


----------



## kracker (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE'D da weekend go?!?!?
> 
> On a good note, my aunt got upset with the nurse 'cause she wouldn't let her go ahead & have a coca-cola yesterday morning! Yep, she's doing much better, thanks for all the prayers & well wishes!


Good to hear!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE'D da weekend go?!?!?
> 
> On a good note, my aunt got upset with the nurse 'cause she wouldn't let her go ahead & have a coca-cola yesterday morning! Yep, she's doing much better, thanks for all the prayers & well wishes!



Thats good to hear Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE'D da weekend go?!?!?
> 
> On a good note, my aunt got upset with the nurse 'cause she wouldn't let her go ahead & have a coca-cola yesterday morning! Yep, she's doing much better, thanks for all the prayers & well wishes!



What weekend 

Glad she's doing better Keebsy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good to hear!





mudracing101 said:


> Thats good to hear Keebs.


 Thanks!


Jeff C. said:


> _*What weekend*_
> 
> Glad she's doing better Keebsy


 The beautiful couple of days that just passed by in a blur, but ended up making me pull my back, make me late for work and has me in an ill, hurting mood right now!
So how you feeling today, Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The beautiful couple of days that just passed by in a blur, but ended up making me pull my back, make me late for work and has me in an ill, hurting mood right now!
> So how you feeling today, Chief?



Dang, sorry to hear that.  

Like a brave  

Nah, purty good actually  No more antibiotics


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, sorry to hear that.
> 
> Like a brave
> 
> Nah, purty good actually  No more antibiotics


I have to even watch sitting "Indian style" or my back will get outta whack!
 Good deal on the anti-biotics, you'll be back up to snuff in no time now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, sorry to hear that.
> 
> Like a brave
> 
> Nah, purty good actually  No more antibiotics





Keebs said:


> I have to even watch sitting "Indian style" or my back will get outta whack!
> Good deal on the anti-biotics, you'll be back up to snuff in no time now!



Cant leave you alone for one weekend


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant leave you alone for one weekend


 See? it's alllll your fault!
You didn't tear nuttin up this time, did you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have to even watch sitting "Indian style" or my back will get outta whack!
> Good deal on the anti-biotics, you'll be back up to snuff in no time now!



Lawd, I despise back related pain..... I feel your pain and can relate, wish you a speedy recovery 

Hankus has been goin through the same thing recently....but NOOOOOO, he won't listen and take it EZ


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant leave you alone for one weekend



MUSTARD MAN!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, I despise back related pain..... I feel your pain and can relate, wish you a speedy recovery
> 
> Hankus has been goin through the same thing recently....but NOOOOOO, he won't listen and take it EZ


He's young, when he gets our age he'll understand & it'll be too late........... YA HEAR ME HANKUS?!??!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He's young, when he gets our age he'll understand & it'll be too late........... YA HEAR ME HANKUS?!??!



Who's age??  I'ma a young gun again!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

11:30am and I am still dragging. I need a 3 day weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> See? it's alllll your fault!
> You didn't tear nuttin up this time, did you?


 No, come home with out any casualties.



Jeff C. said:


> MUSTARD MAN!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 11:30am and I am still dragging. I need a 3 day weekend.



You would just live hard for 3 days instead of two. Thats how it is for me anyway


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's age??  I'ma a young gun again!!


 fine, MY age, 'cause I be feeling it today!


Les Miles said:


> 11:30am and I am still dragging. I need a 3 day weekend.


 I'll take a 3 day WEEK right now!


mudracing101 said:


> No, come home with out any casualties.


Well I'll be!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE'D da weekend go?!?!?
> 
> On a good note, my aunt got upset with the nurse 'cause she wouldn't let her go ahead & have a coca-cola yesterday morning! Yep, she's doing much better, thanks for all the prayers & well wishes!


 we had a weekend?


mudracing101 said:


> Cant leave you alone for one weekend


whats up MUD?


Jeff C. said:


> Who's age??  I'ma a young gun again!!



happy mundy Jeff


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You would just live hard for 3 days instead of two. Thats how it is for me anyway



Fishing is hard work


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> we had a weekend?
> 
> whats up MUD?
> 
> ...


What up Blood


Les Miles said:


> Fishing is hard work



What no pics,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> we had a weekend?


 it was there, just a blur now though.......


mudracing101 said:


> What up Blood
> 
> 
> What no pics,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it was there, just a blur now though.......



Wha????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fishing is hard work


AMEN and should be taken seriously!  


mudracing101 said:


> What up Blood
> 
> 
> What no pics,



not a thang sept work. im tired of talkin about it, im winnin the lottery tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 11:30am and I am still dragging. I need a 3 day weekend.



You can't stand the heat, stay outta the kitchen. Next time stay home and read a book then  



Keebs said:


> fine, MY age, 'cause I be feeling it today!
> 
> I'll take a 3 day WEEK right now!
> 
> Well I'll be!



 I fergot how grumpy back pain can make ya....I'll lighten up 



blood on the ground said:


> we had a weekend?
> 
> whats up MUD?
> 
> ...



Same to ya blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it was there, just a blur now though.......



I'm with ya! but thats how it always works


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't stand the heat, stay outta the kitchen. Next time stay home and read a book then



Hmmm.... looks like I need to remove someone from my PM distribution list. Be back in a few mins


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wha????????





Jeff C. said:


> I fergot how grumpy back pain can make ya....I'll lighten up


 and I ain't got any pain meds to fall back on, yeah, I'm REAL happy right now! but I still luvs you!


blood on the ground said:


> I'm with ya! but thats how it always works


 never fails, just not enough time to "enjoy"............ it was an absolutely BEAUTIFUL weekend though!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Keebs...hows yer fam? Just saw and am prayin for yall


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Keebs...hows yer fam? Just saw and am prayin for yall


 Thanks Nic, last text I had, cuz said her Mama was upset with her nurse 'cause she hadn't been given her coke yet! I'll tell ya, she gave us a scare, when Mama called me, my heart just 'bout dropped out of it's place.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmm.... looks like I need to remove someone from my PM distribution list. Be back in a few mins



 



Keebs said:


> and I ain't got any pain meds to fall back on, yeah, I'm REAL happy right now! but I still luvs you!
> 
> never fails, just not enough time to "enjoy"............ it was an absolutely BEAUTIFUL weekend though!



Too bad you so far away 





SnowHunter said:


> Hey Keebs...hows yer fam? Just saw and am prayin for yall



Hey there Shmoo...hope all is well for y'all


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE'D da weekend go?!?!?
> 
> On a good note, my aunt got upset with the nurse 'cause she wouldn't let her go ahead & have a coca-cola yesterday morning! Yep, she's doing much better, thanks for all the prayers & well wishes!





Jeff C. said:


> What weekend
> 
> Glad she's doing better Keebsy





Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The beautiful couple of days that just passed by in a blur, but ended up making me pull my back, make me late for work and has me in an ill, hurting mood right now!
> So how you feeling today, Chief?





SnowHunter said:


> Hey Keebs...hows yer fam? Just saw and am prayin for yall





Keebs said:


> Thanks Nic, last text I had, cuz said her Mama was upset with her nurse 'cause she hadn't been given her coke yet! I'll tell ya, she gave us a scare, when Mama called me, my heart just 'bout dropped out of it's place.......



Just catching up on all the weekend events.  Glad your auntie is feeling better Keebs, and U too Jeff!  As far as the weekend, it was a good one for me...got to see my 2 week old niece for the 1st time and she's just a living doll!     Got a little river time in with Andrew also...nice to be out on the water.     But alas...it's back to work...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just catching up on all the weekend events.  Glad your auntie is feeling better Keebs, and U too Jeff!  As far as the weekend, it was a good one for me...got to see my 2 week old niece for the 1st time and she's just a living doll!     Got a little river time in with Andrew also...nice to be out on the water.     But alas...it's back to work...



Hey Bob, thanks!! 

I'm thinkin about some leftover homemade fried chicken tenders and french fries, with a Jalapeno or 2 for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Too bad you so far away





boneboy96 said:


> Just catching up on all the weekend events.  Glad your auntie is feeling better Keebs, and U too Jeff!  As far as the weekend, it was a good one for me...got to see my 2 week old niece for the 1st time and she's just a living doll!     Got a little river time in with Andrew also...nice to be out on the water.     But alas...it's back to work...


 Hiya Bob!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Gonna cut a lil grass before this rain comes in....CYL!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna cut a lil grass before this rain comes in....CYL!!!



Rain,,... What is this word of which you speak


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna cut a lil grass before this rain comes in....CYL!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Rain,,... What is this word of which you speak


 that's what I was wondering..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Rain,,... What is this word of which you speak





Keebs said:


> that's what I was wondering..............



Oh well, nevermind it's already here. It's light, but already wet the grass


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Rain,,... What is this word of which you speak





Keebs said:


> that's what I was wondering..............



PLEEZE RAIN. I am off work tonight and we have a 7:45 ballgame. I need a break from baseball and work. You know.... just me the TV and an ice cold beverage or three.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, nevermind it's already here. It's light, but already wet the grass


Send some myway please, its already bad dry. Running the sprinklers just to keep things alive.


Sterlo58 said:


> PLEEZE RAIN. I am off work tonight and we have a 7:45 ballgame. I need a break from baseball and work. You know.... just me the TV and an ice cold beverage or three.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Grrrrrrr, 3 hrs sleep makes Quack grumpy . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, 3 hrs sleep makes Quack grumpy . . .



I feel your pain Bro'. But today is a day off for me and I can live with less sleep. Startin' to get the hang of this vampire shift thang.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, nevermind it's already here. It's light, but already wet the grass


 Can ya brang SBFM down to do a rain dance for me, please?


Sterlo58 said:


> PLEEZE RAIN. I am off work tonight and we have a 7:45 ballgame. I need a break from baseball and work. You know.... just me the TV and an ice cold beverage or three.





mudracing101 said:


> Send some myway please, its already bad dry. Running the sprinklers just to keep things alive.


Here too.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, 3 hrs sleep makes Quack grumpy . . .


 c'mere, we'll make a deal................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> PLEEZE RAIN. I am off work tonight and we have a 7:45 ballgame. I need a break from baseball and work. You know.... just me the TV and an ice cold beverage or three.



I can relate.....sometimes you just need a break!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Send some myway please, its already bad dry. Running the sprinklers just to keep things alive.



Dang, that ain't good this early in the season 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, 3 hrs sleep makes Quack grumpy . . .



Durn.....grumpyquack no fun!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2012)

been gettin some thunder and rain in marietta.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> been gettin some thunder and rain in marietta.


 send it south, please...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can ya brang SBFM down to do a rain dance for me, please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here I'm is !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> I can relate.....sometimes you just need a break!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Went to bed at 10 woke up at 1, no work tonight !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2012)

I like rainy Mondays, driveling, and mustard cured bacon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> been gettin some thunder and rain in marietta.


Yeah, send some ourway



Hooked On Quack said:


> Here I'm is !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Les Miles said:


> I like rainy Mondays, driveling, and mustard cured bacon.



I'll take a rainy anyday right now


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here I'm is !!!
> Went to bed at 10 woke up at 1, no work tonight !!!





Les Miles said:


> I like rainy Mondays, driveling, and sweet syrup cured bacon.





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, send some ourway
> I'll take a rainy anyday right now


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> been gettin some thunder and rain in marietta.



Started here in Alpharetta about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> send it south, please...........


on the way!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, send some ourway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lot er a little


boneboy96 said:


> Started here in Alpharetta about 20 minutes ago.


nice aint it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> on the way!
> 
> a lot er a little
> 
> nice aint it?



I aint greedy, enuff to turn off the sprinklers would be fine


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> on the way!


 Thankya Kindly............. now make that radar of Miguels SHOW that it's on the way!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Pppsssttt........... Hey Chief!!!!!!!!!!!!





























Aleve is Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Pppsssttt........... Hey Chief!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Not as good as a Viagra, a Percocet, and a few shots of likker, oh yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!  









The Percocet and the likker will make you not care if the Viagra works, or not . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not as good as a _*Viagra*_, a Percocet, and a few shots of likker, oh yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> 
> The Percocet and the likker will make you not care if the _*Viagra *_works, or not . . .


 I can honestly said that is one product *I* never have needed!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Everybody!
One more day and maybe I will have more than a half a second to talk to all you fine folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can honestly said that is one product *I* never have needed!




Got a bud of mine that crushed up a Viagra in his wife's drank . . . details at 6.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> One more day and maybe I will have more than a half a second to talk to all you fine folks.





Hiya gal friend !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a bud of mine that crushed up a Viagra in his wife's drank . . . details at 6.



You swore and gave the secret handshake that you would never tell.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> One more day and maybe I will have more than a half a second to talk to all you fine folks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a bud of mine that crushed up a Viagra in his wife's drank . . . details at 6.





Sterlo58 said:


> You swore and gave the secret handshake that you would never tell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> You swore and gave the secret handshake that you would never tell.





Sorry bro, I can't be trusted . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Nic, last text I had, cuz said her Mama was upset with her nurse 'cause she hadn't been given her coke yet! I'll tell ya, she gave us a scare, when Mama called me, my heart just 'bout dropped out of it's place.......


I bet it did  Heres to a full recovery asap 


Jeff C. said:


> Too bad you so far away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shmoooooo! We need rain, otherwise, all is well 


blood on the ground said:


> been gettin some thunder and rain in marietta.


Send it THIS way! We got a 5 minute sprinkle I'm havin to water the darned garden


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I bet it did  Heres to a full recovery asap
> 
> Hey Shmoooooo! We need rain, otherwise, all is well
> 
> Send it THIS way! We got a 5 minute sprinkle I'm havin to water the darned garden


 Thanks!
Oh, I'm gonna try that bottle watering that you linked on FB, NEAT idea!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Keebs lets go, see ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go, see ya'll


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

Pop a top time fer me finally


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Pop a top time fer me finally



I'm out, will you run me a few up this way?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm out, will you run me a few up this way?



Your inability to plan does not constitute a DUI beer dash for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2012)

Whoa....fell asleep like a newborn baby during the pitter patter 

Had to have a cup of coffee to get goin....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Your inability to plan does not constitute a DUI beer dash for me


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

The chickens fed now time fer plantin


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2012)

This was one of those good, bad, and ugly days.
The bad: I went off call at 7am. The phone rang at 0420 to come in for an emergency. Took care of that and then did the regularly scheduled case. Came home and took a nap for a couple of hours.
The Good: We got gobbler tracks in Stewart County! I found 3 different sets of tracks so i got 3 birds to hunt!
The ugly: A couple of good showers popped up right on top of me when i was farthest from the truck. Do you have any idea how much rain stings when you're hauling butt on a 4-wheeler? Just enough rain to make me wet and miserable, then the sun came back out. Yep, i still got it.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I know now I'm the head of the crap list for tryin to help. I swear I wish I had the fortitude to make life on this phrase "He jus drank beer, did right an didn get in no bidness he ain have a dire need to"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 16, 2012)

I miss my fellow idjits. Hope I can get back to drivelin' soon. Stoopid busy around here these days....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I miss my fellow idjits. Hope I can get back to drivelin' soon. Stoopid busy around here these days....


Same here!!..........Work has been running me crazy here lately!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I miss my fellow idjits. Hope I can get back to drivelin' soon. Stoopid busy around here these days....



Darlin you gotta do what needs to be done. I betcha the reglars live with it or die with it. That's their only choices


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!..........Work has been running me crazy here lately!!



You don't get the same treatment I gave SP. You're a wussy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You don't get the same treatment I gave SP. You're a wussy


Notes taken, and duly recorded!!

After that comment.

Do I really have to spell it out for ya!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Notes taken, and duly recorded!!
> 
> After that comment.
> 
> Do I really have to spell it out for ya!!



Prolly, cause I'm too thunk to reason


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Notes taken, and duly recorded!!
> 
> After that comment.
> 
> Do I really have to spell it out for ya!!





Hankus said:


> Prolly, cause I'm too thunk to reason


----------



## Hankus (Apr 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



That ain as funny as you make it out to be


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2012)

Cob web removal material here


----------



## Hankus (Apr 17, 2012)

I prefer my octane from a can


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2012)

Mernin. Where's the draggin hiney smilie?


----------



## Self! (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok....here is a hint to the guy running goverment buildings on Ft Gordon....


TURN DA HEAT OFF IDGIT


Now back to out regular schedule.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 17, 2012)

All right...Trashy Tuesday is upon us!   Woo Hoo


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2012)

mmmm hot sawsage with scrambled rooster bullets. 

mernin idjits!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!..........Work has been running me crazy here lately!!



I wish I could blame it on work, but sadly, it's Girl Scout meetings and cranky babies. Turkey season = no sleep around here. And I'm not even the one gettin' to hunt! 



Hankus said:


> Darlin you gotta do what needs to be done. I betcha the reglars live with it or die with it. That's their only choices



 I just need a nice long nap 



Hankus said:


> You don't get the same treatment I gave SP. You're a wussy






Mornin' y'all. Got a few minutes to check in. Emily has gone from "accidentally" opening doors, to "purposely" opening doors. Her favorite time to do it is around 4 am. While CRYING as loud as she can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Mornin y'all.....reckon where's ol Eagle Eye???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin y'all.....reckon where's ol Eagle Eye???



Dang, you're right! Where is he today??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang, you're right! Where is he today??



Maybe I missed somethin, but haven't seen him post in morns lately


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Cob web removal material here





Hankus said:


> I prefer my octane from a can





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Where's the draggin hiney smilie?





Otis said:


> Ok....here is a hint to the guy running goverment buildings on Ft Gordon....
> 
> 
> TURN DA HEAT OFF IDGIT
> ...


 they didn't teach you how to control the a/c in basic training?!?!


boneboy96 said:


> All right...Trashy Tuesday is upon us!   Woo Hoo





blood on the ground said:


> mmmm hot sawsage with scrambled rooster bullets.
> 
> mernin idjits!


same here, 'cept just sawsage, turkey sawsage.........


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Got a few minutes to check in. Emily has gone from "accidentally" opening doors, to "purposely" opening doors. Her favorite time to do it is around 4 am. While CRYING as loud as she can.


 Uh-Oh.........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin y'all.....reckon where's ol Eagle Eye???


He's off wiff his Texas schweetheart.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Ooooppsss, I forgot.............
























_*MORNING YA'LL!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 17, 2012)

Mornin folks

Just a quick drive by, gotta at least look busy today.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Just a quick drive by, gotta at least look busy today.


 hIYA Bobbbyyyy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they didn't teach you how to control the a/c in basic training?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Ooooppsss, I forgot.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redecorating again??? 

Somebody feels better


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning, Peeps!
Quick driveby, but things are about to get REAL in the turkey forum.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Redecorating again???
> 
> Somebody feels better


 Iknownothing, NOTHING!
Oh HECK yeah, after that Aleve, it got better!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



You gotta have more than that!! Gimme some Mustard or somethin 





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps!
> Quick driveby, but things are about to get REAL in the turkey forum.







Keebs said:


> Iknownothing, NOTHING!
> Oh HECK yeah, after that Aleve, it got better!



Thanks!!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks...



Mornin kracker....how you doin today??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps!
> Quick driveby, but things are about to get REAL in the turkey forum.



Are you refering to a certain record book bird. 

Mornin dribblers, drivelers, WOW's and assorted idjuts


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2012)

Went fishin ... caught grass, alot of it. We need some dang rain to bring the water level back up.


Mornin everyone...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Are you refering to a certain record book bird.
> 
> Mornin dribblers, drivelers, WOW's and assorted idjuts







slip said:


> Went fishin ... caught grass, alot of it. We need some dang rain to bring the water level back up.
> 
> 
> Mornin everyone...



Mornin Dudes!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

Crazy turkey hunters


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Crazy turkey hunters



Guilty as charged.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Guilty as charged.



I was talking about the guy in the turkey talk forum that is currently getting hammered for being bogus about the spurs. 



Oh, and Happy Tax Day


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

Big Daddy got home just after my last post....brought supper home with him! Gotta get to cleanin' it. Be back later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2012)

i would rather be fishin!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I was talking about the guy in the turkey talk forum that is currently getting hammered for being bogus about the spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Tax Day



Yeah I know which one you are refering to. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Big Daddy got home just after my last post....brought supper home with him! Gotta get to cleanin' it. Be back later.



What's for supper shuga 



blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin!



Me to.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Iknownothing, NOTHING!
> Oh HECK yeah, after that Aleve, it got better!






Jeff C. said:


> You gotta have more than that!! Gimme some Mustard or somethin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mornin Jeffro



slip said:


> Went fishin ... caught grass, alot of it. We need some dang rain to bring the water level back up.
> 
> 
> Mornin everyone...


 Yes , we need rain



Sterlo58 said:


> Are you refering to a certain record book bird.
> 
> Mornin dribblers, drivelers, WOW's and assorted idjuts


Sterlo



Les Miles said:


> Crazy turkey hunters


MUSTARD BRO


Sugar Plum said:


> Big Daddy got home just after my last post....brought supper home with him! Gotta get to cleanin' it. Be back later.





blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin!


Can you even fish


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin!



So would I, but noooo, gotta go to the Dr. instead.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So would I, but noooo, gotta go to the Dr. instead.



Still waiting on your call


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kracker....how you doin today??


Morning Jeff, my chrons has been acting up lately, that's why I've been AWOL.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin!



I'd rather be turkey hunting.

If i dont go soon, imma start killings chickens in the back yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Still waiting on your call



Sorry brother, I should have told you it's in my wiring. I've got 3 phone jacks that aren't getting DSL/internet. However, I've had phone service on two of them in the past.

I've either got to trace that down, or go buy a WIFI card and stick it in my PC. I stuck the modem and router back on the jack that I know is receiving internet. Using laptop for now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)

slip said:


> I'd rather be turkey hunting.
> 
> If i dont go soon, imma start killings chickens in the back yard.



Or you can do like Robert & TurtleBug and stop by Publix to pickup a Butterball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning Jeff, my chrons has been acting up lately, that's why I've been AWOL.



 Hope it lets up....how's the foot??



slip said:


> I'd rather be turkey hunting.
> 
> If i dont go soon, imma start killings chickens in the back yard.





Fried/BBQ yardbird....hard to beat!!

You could go back there in the early morn and call too


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro
> 
> Yes , we need rain
> 
> ...


ssshhhhh dont say nuthin 


Jeff C. said:


> So would I, but noooo, gotta go to the Dr. instead.


call the dr and axhim to meet you at the lake!


slip said:


> I'd rather be turkey hunting.
> 
> If i dont go soon, imma start killings chickens in the back yard.



Slip, either way you win! fried yard bird or fried thunder cheekin, they bof good


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ssshhhhh dont say nuthin
> 
> call the dr and axhim to meet you at the lake!
> 
> ...



Nah, he'll just want to jump in and take a bath.


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it lets up....how's the foot??
> 
> 
> 
> I see the surgeon next week, hoping for good news!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 17, 2012)

Hoping for ya too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> I see the surgeon next week, hoping for good news!


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Hoping for ya too!


Thanks!


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Thanks Keebs!


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2012)

Best of luck, Kracker!



Keebs, im not sure why ... but your avatar creeps me out just a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Hoping for ya too!





Keebs said:


>





slip said:


> Best of luck, Kracker!
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs, im not sure why ... but your avatar creeps me out just a little.



X4 kracker 

Ya know, I was thinkin the same thing, but didn't want to admit it out loud  

I got this tree/? frog round here tickin me off. Sounds like a turkey yelpin off in the distance, but he's rightchere somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Keebs, im not sure why ... but your avatar creeps me out just a little.





Jeff C. said:


> Ya know, I was thinkin the same thing, but didn't want to admit it out loud



 goodlawdhavemercy!  Can't please noonearoundherenowadays!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> goodlawdhavemercy!  Can't please noonearoundherenowadays!




Might be that rope


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Might be that rope


 sooooo, you never *double-dutch-bussed* in jump rope, huh, big Chief?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2012)

Ohhhh Laaaaaaaaawd that jalapeno, cheese, meat lubbers pizza done tore my stomach UPPPPPPPP!!






Think I'll go to WalMart and spread da lub . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What's for supper shuga



Turkey nuggets!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2012)

It's dead in here . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's dead in here . . .



Thread killa!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Turkey nuggets!!!!


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> It's dead in here . . .


 sorry, I've been having to earn my pay today!


boneboy96 said:


> Thread killa!


sorry, he didn't need to be whipped *that* bad, so I revoked a couple of your whuppin's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sooooo, you never *double-dutch-bussed* in jump rope, huh, big Chief?!?!



Dubble Doo who?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhh Laaaaaaaaawd that jalapeno, cheese, meat lubbers pizza done tore my stomach UPPPPPPPP!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







boneboy96 said:


> Thread killa!





UPDATE:

Ah Hah!!! Finally makin some progress with the Dr. Told him bout me feelin cruddy while takin 3 weeks of antibiotic, he said "THREE WEEKS?????  I didn't prescribe that much, just a few more days than you had!!!" Somebody messed up and gave me way too many  
They're done now anyway.

Then, when I told him about the fiasco at SOTW with bluesbrother, the first thing out of his mouth was "Quit taking that Bystolic......wait.....just break it in half and I'll rewrite the prescription for half the dose." MmHmmmm, thought so!!! 

Also, he said there was a good chance I could get off the heart meds in a year, but the Cholesterol and aspirin would be for life. I can live with that.

Still got a smidgeon of fluid around the heart, but not enough to be too concerned about I reckon. He didn't want to look at it again until July. He said I could go back to work in 2 weeks as long as I'm walking 1 1/2 mi. in 30 minutes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dubble Doo who??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go Jeff Go Jeff Go Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dubble Doo who??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well ya better start learning how to walk again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Tdle my mater plantsnowhanks gals .....gonna go fon 

STOOPID keyboard!!!

Translation:

Thanks gals ....gonna go fondle my mater plants now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well ya better start learning how to walk again!





No kiddin....I was walkin fine til they started pumpin all those meds in me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dubble Doo who??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear Jeff, but a mile and half in 30 minutes? I'm in no shape to be at work today


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tdle my mater plantsnowhanks gals .....gonna go fon
> 
> STOOPID keyboard!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2012)

That's great news Jeff!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Are you refering to a certain record book bird.
> 
> Mornin dribblers, drivelers, WOW's and assorted idjuts


Could be he just chose poorly. 


Les Miles said:


> Crazy turkey hunters


Guilty as charged. 


Les Miles said:


> I was talking about the guy in the turkey talk forum that is currently getting hammered for being bogus about the spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Tax Day


If you are gonna post a pic of somebody else's spurs off a Mississippi turkey forum from 2 years ago, you better be sure that you say " The bird i killed has spurs like these." Once your rep is gone, you will never be taken serious again. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Big Daddy got home just after my last post....brought supper home with him! Gotta get to cleanin' it. Be back later.


No story? No pic's? 


Les Miles said:


> Or you can do like Robert & TurtleBug and stop by Publix to pickup a Butterball.


Yeah, you better run..... 


kracker said:


> I see the surgeon next week, hoping for good news!


How long has the bone stimulator been going? 
Hoping for the best, Kracker! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhh Laaaaaaaaawd that jalapeno, cheese, meat lubbers pizza done tore my stomach UPPPPPPPP!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just ain't right. Hang out in sporting goods and wait for a good target. 


Jeff C. said:


> Dubble Doo who??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antibiotics can be the debil. You might want to eat some yogurt for dessert the next few days to build your gut bacteria back up. 

I am OFFICIALLY OFF till Monday! 
I am ready to hit the woods! I also was told there is now a 60% chance of rain tomorrow. Don't care, i'm going anyway!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, I think somebody is gonna be in BIG twubble with Fishbait.       

Hey Wobbert-Woo!  ask Alli where the love is?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh, I think somebody is gonna be in BIG twubble with Fishbait.
> 
> Hey Wobbert-Woo!  ask Alli where the love is?



dat girl of mine.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 17, 2012)

Keebs , you ready? I need a drank.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> dat girl of mine.....



I think it's funny.  


I can't wait til he sees her again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I think it's funny.
> 
> 
> I can't wait til he sees her again.



me neither. He's got time to plan.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> me neither. He's got time to plan.



Speaking of time, hurry up and go kill your birds so you can come back to Valdosta and help me kill mine. 


After we wait out the rain on Saturday of course.   


Mini-Me will be in Tennessee next weekend, she said you should wait until then.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , you ready? I need a drank.


 Heck yeah!  C ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Could be he just chose poorly.
> 
> Guilty as charged.
> 
> ...



I felt cruddy everyday that I was takin them, set me back on exercisin/walkin.....I rarely take antibiotics. 



Knockem out Bama!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I felt cruddy everyday that I was takin them, set me back on exercisin/walkin.....I rarely take antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> Knockem out Bama!!!



Looks like my first day of turkey hunting will be spent dodging thunderstorms.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 17, 2012)

Time to drink my supper. Beam sounds bout right tonight. Any doubt of credibility can be confirmed with a call 


First rounds fer SP, dunno why but figger she needs it


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

Just some random thoughts here but....


I been doing a lot of thinking. ERD is so completely lost and so eager to please this girl, that he is putting himself at serious risk and doesn't even realize it. If he does, he doesn't care.  I can't get through to him. I think it's way past time to go to the source. Ima have to make someone a weeee bit uncomfortable. 

Why have I continued to take this lying down? If it were any random person or a friend who had crossed me, I'd have them on their knees crying like a baby by now. I have a very harsh tongue and quite a vindictive personality when you tick me off. I'm just wondering where my head has been?  I gotta quit thinking like a mama, leave him completely out of the equation and go straight to the root of the problem.  

I've decided, she's gonna know who I am and who she messed with.... really soon.  

Mama's mad and tired of cryin. 














Well I feel better sayin it anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just some random thoughts here but....
> 
> 
> I been doing a lot of thinking. ERD is so completely lost and so eager to please this girl, that he is putting himself at serious risk and doesn't even realize it. If he does, he doesn't care.  I can't get through to him. I think it's way past time to go to the source. Ima have to make someone a weeee bit uncomfortable.
> ...



I'm sure Fishbro is glad to hear  you say that.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Time to drink my supper. Beam sounds bout right tonight. Any doubt of credibility can be confirmed with a call
> 
> 
> First rounds fer SP, dunno why but figger she needs it



Mighty kind of ya, Hanky 

Been a tough day here....spent a good while pluckin' and cleanin' a thundrer chicken (story and pics later- postin from the phone right now) then we got Hayley out of school about 2 hours after she got there to spend the rest of the day at the children's pond on Piedmont (pics later) 

Whew.....I'm tired!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just some random thoughts here but....
> 
> 
> I been doing a lot of thinking. ERD is so completely lost and so eager to please this girl, that he is putting himself at serious risk and doesn't even realize it. If he does, he doesn't care.  I can't get through to him. I think it's way past time to go to the source. Ima have to make someone a weeee bit uncomfortable.
> ...



Need some back up?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mighty kind of ya, Hanky
> 
> Been a tough day here....spent a good while pluckin' and cleanin' a thundrer chicken (story and pics later- postin from the phone right now) then we got Hayley out of school about 2 hours after she got there to spend the rest of the day at the children's pond on Piedmont (pics later)
> 
> Whew.....I'm tired!



Why'd you pluck it? Not that there is anything wrong with that. Whole lot easier to skin and then fillet breast meat off bone and then slice hindquarters off. That way you don't have to get into the guts unless you want the giblets.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why'd you pluck it? Not that there is anything wrong with that. Whole lot easier to skin and then fillet breast meat off bone and then slice hindquarters off. That way you don't have to get into the guts unless you want the giblets.



I get as many of the purty feathers I can for crafty stuff.  Plus, this one was really red and had lots of colors on him.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure Fishbro is glad to hear  you say that.



Probably not. He's telling me to stay out of it and let him make his own mistakes. Problem is, I'm getting really nervous that some "mistakes" he might make, will follow him around the rest of his life, either in record or flesh form.  

I DO NOT have enough wrinkles to be a grandma and I won't put up with bailing someone out of jail because he was trying to make "her" happy.  

This is gonna require me to dig deep and find some ghetto so I can fight fire with fire and I sure hate it cause I'm probably gonna give myself whiplash trying to go all Shanaynay on her behind.      





Sugar Plum said:


> Need some back up?





C'mon. 

Pretty sure I can take her, but I might need you and Keebs to cover my back in case she has the whole south side on speed dial.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 17, 2012)

Whell I did a double fer SP (sure she needed it now )



Now another double fer tbug. Go get em girl ( You still against adoptin me an pbradley  )



Now back to lissenin to roosters, radio an drankin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> C'mon.
> 
> Pretty sure I can take her, but I might need you and Keebs to cover my back in case she has the whole south side on speed dial.



Hmmmm.....should I bring the AR?  I have 4 thirty round mags for it....You know, just in case.

I hope y'all get it cleared up, soon. I know you must be going through heck.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whell I did a double fer SP (sure she needed it now )
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  I'mma try and rustle up some likker, myself. I need to get some sleep tonight


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whell I did a double fer SP (sure she needed it now )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do I sign?  I'd love to get a group of us backwoods bozos together and request her as our waitress at Applebee's one Saturday.    





Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm.....should I bring the AR?  I have 4 thirty round mags for it....You know, just in case.
> 
> I hope y'all get it cleared up, soon. I know you must be going through heck.



Up and down, up and down. That's the roller coaster it is. 

If it weren't for Bait, Mini-Me and you guys and gals, I'd have lost my mind a long time ago.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Where do I sign?  I'd love to get a group of us backwoods bozos together and request her as our waitress at Applebee's one Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're here for ya, sista!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, the weather forecast just keeps looking worse and worse. I got a bad feeling that i'll be sitting in the rain watching my bobble-head hen decoy bobble in the rain. I sure don't expect any gobbling .


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We're here for ya, sista!








rhbama3 said:


> Well, the weather forecast just keeps looking worse and worse. I got a bad feeling that i'll be sitting in the rain watching my bobble-head hen decoy bobble in the rain. I sure don't expect any gobbling .



Want me to call you in the morning and gobble all sexy like into the phone?       


Come down here and I'll hold an umbrella over your head while you hunt.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the weather forecast just keeps looking worse and worse. I got a bad feeling that i'll be sitting in the rain watching my bobble-head hen decoy bobble in the rain. I sure don't expect any gobbling .



I  'd at your reason for editing 



turtlebug said:


> Want me to call you in the morning and gobble all sexy like into the phone?



I can't go huntin' in the mornin' eaither. Rob has to work. Can I get a sexy gobble call, too??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Want me to call you in the morning and gobble all sexy like into the phone?
> 
> 
> Come down here and I'll hold an umbrella over your head while you hunt.


I'll take the wake-up call!!! 
I thought you would be at work? Give me a couple of days in Stewart and then i'll come down there and watch you kill your first turkey!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I  'd at your reason for editing
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go huntin' in the mornin' eaither. Rob has to work. Can I get a sexy gobble call, too??



Hey, if you're gonna edit, you oughta say why. Or at least see if anyone reads it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

time to load the truck!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to load the truck!



Good luck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like my first day of turkey hunting will be spent dodging thunderstorms.



Jag and I just got through cuttin about 90% of the yard tryin to beat the thunderstorms formin around here. I hope it holds off for ya in the morn 



Hankus said:


> Time to drink my supper. Beam sounds bout right tonight. Any doubt of credibility can be confirmed with a call
> 
> 
> First rounds fer SP, dunno why but figger she needs it



Have one fer me, I haven't had nuttin but 3 glasses of wine and 2 Cosmopolitans in 5 weeks  



turtlebug said:


> Just some random thoughts here but....
> 
> 
> I been doing a lot of thinking. ERD is so completely lost and so eager to please this girl, that he is putting himself at serious risk and doesn't even realize it. If he does, he doesn't care.  I can't get through to him. I think it's way past time to go to the source. Ima have to make someone a weeee bit uncomfortable.
> ...



Lawd, I don't know how you've managed. I'da done made an out right fool of myself.....may have regretted it, but I got a hair trigger when it comes to my kids.  



Sugar Plum said:


> Mighty kind of ya, Hanky
> 
> Been a tough day here....spent a good while pluckin' and cleanin' a thundrer chicken (story and pics later- postin from the phone right now) then we got Hayley out of school about 2 hours after she got there to spend the rest of the day at the children's pond on Piedmont (pics later)
> 
> Whew.....I'm tired!



Yeah, you might be tired, but I'm still respectin your sigline 



turtlebug said:


> Probably not. He's telling me to stay out of it and let him make his own mistakes. Problem is, I'm getting really nervous that some "mistakes" he might make, will follow him around the rest of his life, either in record or flesh form.
> 
> I DO NOT have enough wrinkles to be a grandma and I won't put up with bailing someone out of jail because he was trying to make "her" happy.
> 
> ...



 

I'm ya huckleberry!! 

I'll do a Zulu flambeau dance all up amongst her, she won't know how dis little white boy is bringin the Mojo on her. All I need is a loin cloth, body and face paint, long pole with about a 1/2 a dozen oil lamps attached, and some of Sugar Plum's turkey feathers...  


Go ahead and bring the AR and some magazines Sugar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh....add some coconuts and bongos to that list


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Swamp People in a few minutes


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm ya huckleberry!!
> 
> I'll do a Zulu flambeau dance all up amongst her, she won't know how dis little white boy is bringin the Mojo on her. All I need is a loin cloth, body and face paint, long pole with about a 1/2 a dozen oil lamps attached, and some of Sugar Plum's turkey feathers...
> 
> ...





Dear God I just snorted ice cream up my nose.     


Ima have to start calling you my Jeffy-Poo!       

You are too much! I love that you're feeling better.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 17, 2012)

Me thinks I am going to INVITE myself to best bro's little girls gradgiation.
 Wearing my bright pink tutu. An as she walks across the stage to receive her parchment of education. I'm going to jump up and down screaming in my highest pitched voice "GO GIRL GO".











Besides I know Jen loves me more.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Me thinks I am going to INVITE myself to best bro's little girls gradgiation.
> Wearing my bright pink tutu. An as she walks across the stage to receive her parchment of education. I'm going to jump up and down screaming in my highest pitched voice "GO GIRL GO".
> 
> 
> ...



You will be attending Allie's gradeeation alone.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2012)

Went and got a little sheet of plywood to tack my fan and wings to for drying ... as soon as i got it i noticed it had little warning labels stamped all over it.

"This product can produce wood dust, a substance known in the state of california to be potentially hazardous"


I knew we had warning labels on some pretty stupid things, but a sheet of wood?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and got a little sheet of plywood to tack my fan and wings to for drying ... as soon as i got it i noticed it had little warning labels stamped all over it.
> 
> "This product can produce wood dust, a substance known in the state of california to be potentially hazardous"
> 
> ...





Just tell yourself the same thing I do when I clean my sterling silver.....

It's okay, I don't live in California.    

I've always thought that was the stupidest warning ever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God I just snorted ice cream up my nose.
> 
> 
> Ima have to start calling you my Jeffy-Poo!
> ...



Finallyyyyyy   I thought Mud was gonna edge me out 



fishbait said:


> Me thinks I am going to INVITE myself to best bro's little girls gradgiation.
> Wearing my bright pink tutu. An as she walks across the stage to receive her parchment of education. I'm going to jump up and down screaming in my highest pitched voice "GO GIRL GO".
> 
> 
> ...



You wanna borrow my Zulu get up?? 



slip said:


> Went and got a little sheet of plywood to tack my fan and wings to for drying ... as soon as i got it i noticed it had little warning labels stamped all over it.
> 
> "This product can produce wood dust, a substance known in the state of california to be potentially hazardous"
> 
> ...



That's Cali-fornia for ya


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, you might be tired, but I'm still respectin your sigline
> 
> 
> I'll do a Zulu flambeau dance all up amongst her, she won't know how dis little white boy is bringin the Mojo on her. All I need is a loin cloth, body and face paint, long pole with about a 1/2 a dozen oil lamps attached, and some of Sugar Plum's turkey feathers...
> ...



 



turtlebug said:


> Just tell yourself the same thing I do when I clean my sterling silver.....
> 
> It's okay, I don't live in California.
> 
> I've always thought that was the stupidest warning ever.



x2!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang...Swamp People's a rerun Switched to Deadliest Catch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> C'mon.
> 
> Pretty sure I can take her, but I might need you and Keebs to cover my back in case she has the whole south side on speed dial.


I'm in!!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm ya huckleberry!!
> 
> I'll do a Zulu flambeau dance all up amongst her, she won't know how dis little white boy is bringin the Mojo on her. All I need is a loin cloth, body and face paint, long pole with about a 1/2 a dozen oil lamps attached, and some of Sugar Plum's turkey feathers...
> 
> ...


 I'll fix ya up with the body & face paint, probably can find a long pole in the back of Beerkus's truck we can use, yep, we can do this!



Jeff C. said:


> Oh....add some coconuts and bongos to that list


I Have FRESH coconuts on the picnic table now, I'll save us some!

Ok, just a quick fly by, see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Me thinks I am going to INVITE myself to best bro's little girls gradgiation.
> Wearing my bright pink tutu. An as she walks across the stage to receive her parchment of education. I'm going to jump up and down screaming in my highest pitched voice "GO GIRL GO".
> 
> 
> ...


She ain't home yet, but i'll be sure to show her these posts. 


slip said:


> Went and got a little sheet of plywood to tack my fan and wings to for drying ... as soon as i got it i noticed it had little warning labels stamped all over it.
> 
> "This product can produce wood dust, a substance known in the state of california to be potentially hazardous"
> 
> ...



We're talking about the same state that put warning labels on 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2012)

Gonna watch all these young guns make rookie mistakes on the Bering Sea.....CYL!!


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We're talking about the same state that put warning labels on 5 gallon buckets.



True, plastic tubs too.

I remember years ago my sister reading the label on those about dont let your kid play in it, and of course she bet me i couldnt fit in one ... so ... i fit in one. With the lid clicked shut on both sides, it really is harder to get out of one of those then you might think.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 17, 2012)

Eyz fuzy, REK playin, werk tomorow, nobody to give a personal GAD. Bout normal here. Night


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm......custom knife for Rob for Father's day? Me thinks I might have to pay one of our local guys a visit to talk....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Me thinks I am going to INVITE myself to best bro's little girls gradgiation.
> Wearing my bright pink tutu. An as she walks across the stage to receive her parchment of education. I'm going to jump up and down screaming in my highest pitched voice "GO GIRL GO".
> 
> 
> ...


Pics Please!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 17, 2012)

Where'd everybody go??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2012)

A rainy humpday flyby but here is some go juice







sounds like you might need one of these out there on the roads this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the weather forecast just keeps looking worse and worse. I got a bad feeling that i'll be sitting in the rain watching my bobble-head hen decoy bobble in the rain. I sure don't expect any gobbling .



Find an open field.   Birds like open fields in the rain I think because they can't hear as well with the pitter-patter and rely entirely on sight for survival.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

I had one too many. How bout all y'all involved tote the effects of yer drinks stead of leavin em all wid me next time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Need more sleep......


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2012)

Hot wings fer breakfast!  That'll put led in yer pencil!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2012)

Mernin droolers..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Hot wings fer breakfast!  That'll put led in yer pencil!



MMMM.....now I want some hot wings drenched in Franks Red Hot.....



thanks alot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> MMMM.....now I want some hot wings drenched in Franks Red Hot.....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks alot.



will texas pete work? i love hot spicy food for breakfast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin droolers..


mernin idjit, are you gettin any rain out yer way?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....



mornan Jeff what did the Doc say? youins doin okay?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ima have to start calling you my Jeffy-Poo!
> 
> You are too much! I love that you're feeling better.





Jeff C. said:


> Finallyyyyyy   I thought Mud was gonna edge me out





 Just when you thinking your making progress.. bam knocked back to third








fishbait said:


> Me thinks I am going to INVITE myself to best bro's little girls gradgiation.
> Wearing my bright pink tutu. An as she walks across the stage to receive her parchment of education. I'm going to jump up and down screaming in my highest pitched voice "GO GIRL GO".
> 
> 
> ...


 No pics!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....







Morning gang , no rain yet but Bama is off so its looking promising


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> will texas pete work? i love hot spicy food for breakfast.



Eh, I'm a Crystal fan, if I can't have my Franks, that is....


Forgot Bama was headin' out today....he must have left already cause it's POURIN' here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin idjit, are you gettin any rain out yer way?
> 
> 
> mornan Jeff what did the Doc say? youins doin okay?



Mornin blood  Doin fine, thanks. He adjusted my meds for one thing, they were the culprits for some of my setbacks. I should be good to go now 



mudracing101 said:


> Just when you thinking your making progress.. bam knocked back to third
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Yeah, but look how far out on the limb I had to go. 
Bama'll be back for ya know it shakin da tree 

Hope y'all get some rain!!! 

Mornin Mudro


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, I'm a Crystal fan, if I can't have my Franks, that is....
> 
> 
> Forgot Bama was headin' out today....he must have left already cause it's POURIN' here!!




Did you get you some sleep finally???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you get you some sleep finally???



I got a little bit more than usual! Emily skipped her nap yesterday (yay ) so she was having a MAJOR melt down at bedtime. She slept right through til 6am. It's not as good as it used to be, but WAY better than 4am!! 

STILL trying to post pics from our day yesterday, but the stoopid forum keeps telling me I'm missing security tokens. I don't want to do it through PB cause it's a pain.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhhh, I HATE allergies!

Hey Hankus, how ya feelin? knew ya shoulda ate with me, you wouldn't feel so bad this mernin.......... pork butt, okra, field peas with snaps, corn bread & tater salad............


----------



## kracker (Apr 18, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhhh, I HATE allergies!
> 
> Hey Hankus, how ya feelin? knew ya shoulda ate with me, you wouldn't feel so bad this mernin.......... pork butt, okra, field peas with snaps, corn bread & tater salad............



I normally don't have problems with allergies, but this is our first Spring in this house...so, of course, there's something in the yard that's KILLIN' me. I've GOT to find it and KILL it 

Got to check out Girl Scout camps for Hayley. I try to send her every year (if I can pull the funds outta mid air) to keep her home at least one of her summer months. I hate that she has to go down to her dad's house....but without the right money, I can't fight him like I want to in court.  The last judge just told me "He's her father, we can't deny his right to see her" Uh.....really? She's been abused down there, TWICE, with accompanying police reports....and STILL has to go down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got a little bit more than usual! Emily skipped her nap yesterday (yay ) so she was having a MAJOR melt down at bedtime. She slept right through til 6am. It's not as good as it used to be, but WAY better than 4am!!
> 
> STILL trying to post pics from our day yesterday, but the stoopid forum keeps telling me I'm missing security tokens. I don't want to do it through PB cause it's a pain.



Good for you!!!  Cort, everytime it's given me that message my pics were too large. I had to resize.



Keebs said:


> ~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhhh, I HATE allergies!
> 
> Hey Hankus, how ya feelin? knew ya shoulda ate with me, you wouldn't feel so bad this mernin.......... pork butt, okra, field peas with snaps, corn bread & tater salad............



Whatchu talkin bout....Lawd, I was tore up when I got off that lawnmower yesterday evenin 

Funny thing about it is, Jag is ate up with the allergies, he got off the lawnmower after cuttin a good bit and it didn't seem to have bothered him too much at all  

I shoulda ate with you


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I normally don't have problems with allergies, but this is our first Spring in this house...so, of course, there's something in the yard that's KILLIN' me. I've GOT to find it and KILL it
> 
> Got to check out Girl Scout camps for Hayley. I try to send her every year (if I can pull the funds outta mid air) to keep her home at least one of her summer months. I hate that she has to go down to her dad's house....but without the right money, I can't fight him like I want to in court.  The last judge just told me "He's her father, we can't deny his right to see her" Uh.....really? _*She's been abused down there, TWICE, with accompanying police reports....and STILL has to go down*_.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good for you!!!  Cort, everytime it's given me that message my pics were too large. I had to resize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It hit me big time after I put Chevy on the run line this morning, eyes watering, ears popping, sneezing, if I'd known coworker was here I woulda stayed HOME!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Yep. I kept her home a couple visits...and he filed charges. So, the last time, the judge told me the warnings to go to jail would be enforced, and I'd be arrested. It's totally something I would do to fight my case, but not exactly practical with two other babies at home. And I'm not entirely sure it would help my case....that tiny voice in the back of my head tells me it would only hurt things.

Fortunately, the judge did allow her to stay home longer if it was for an actual reason, like GS camp. So....I try to scrape it together every year to send her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks..



Mornin kracker.....you doin ok?? 



Sugar Plum said:


> I normally don't have problems with allergies, but this is our first Spring in this house...so, of course, there's something in the yard that's KILLIN' me. I've GOT to find it and KILL it
> 
> Got to check out Girl Scout camps for Hayley. I try to send her every year (if I can pull the funds outta mid air) to keep her home at least one of her summer months. I hate that she has to go down to her dad's house....but without the right money, I can't fight him like I want to in court.  The last judge just told me "He's her father, we can't deny his right to see her" Uh.....really? She's been abused down there, TWICE, with accompanying police reports....and STILL has to go down.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Mornin Yall! 

RAIN!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good for you!!!  Cort, everytime it's given me that message my pics were too large. I had to resize.



Gonna try again in a little while. We're having net issues, so I think it's not helping any. ATT sent us an email saying we've already used 90% of our monthly net amount...so we'll be charged a fee for going over. But everything else is wonky today...wireless printer doesn't even want to print!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhhh, I HATE allergies!
> 
> im sick also, its all down in my chest


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

Aigs, grits, biskit an country ham. Salted, peppered an grape jellied. Nice what 5 bucks can do for ya sometimes


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

An ther ain started  



GONNA BE A GOOD DAY TATERTOT


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!
> 
> RAIN!


morning, waiting on rain


blood on the ground said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhhh, I HATE allergies!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Vending machine chips



I jus hadta drive the nail in the coffin of that hangover  Otherwise it'd been vendin machine fodder here


----------



## kracker (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kracker.....you doin ok??



Morning Jeff, feel like I been shot at and missed, then pooped at and hit.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Mud, I'll send ya some rain...

I just planted Sunday, somethin tells me I'm gonna have stuff growin all awry instead of the neat rows I planted em in 

SugarPlum, fingers crossed for GS camp for your darlin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!
> 
> RAIN!



Hey Shmoo...nuttin here as of now. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna try again in a little while. We're having net issues, so I think it's not helping any. ATT sent us an email saying we've already used 90% of our monthly net amount...so we'll be charged a fee for going over. But everything else is wonky today...wireless printer doesn't even want to print!



Ohhhhh....I  hate those kind of days 



Hankus said:


> Aigs, grits, biskit an country ham. Salted, peppered an grape jellied. Nice what 5 bucks can do for ya sometimes



Dang it boyy!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhhh, I HATE allergies!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Keebs View Post
> ~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhh h, I HATE allergies!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> SugarPlum, fingers crossed for GS camp for your darlin



Thank you! I'm off to a late start this year....our Girl Scout leader was withholding the info. Then, she only passed out the stuff for the camp she's sending HER daughter to, so she could find others to carpool with.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Shmoo...nuttin here as of now.


Hey JeffieSHmoo  You been takin it easy?  



Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you! I'm off to a late start this year....our Girl Scout leader was withholding the info. Then, she only passed out the stuff for the camp she's sending HER daughter to, so she could find others to carpool with.



 Argh! Bad "leader"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Hayley and her bass


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey JeffieSHmoo  You been takin it easy?
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! Bad "leader"



 No Ma'am.....I've only been takin what they'd give me, and it was sorely lackin on the EZ  

Speakin of allergies.....Looks like I'm gonna take Jag to the allergy clinic today. He hasn't been in a while.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Argh! Bad "leader"



This is the first time she's done anything like this, but I was really, really surprised, and disappointed. Plus, I mean, it's how I keep Hayley from being screwed with while she's at her father's house....I NEED to know about this stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley and her bass



That's a sweet lil gal right there!!! Cool kid


----------



## kracker (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley and her bass



Congrats to Hayley. in her honor....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a sweet lil gal right there!!! Cool kid





kracker said:


> Congrats to Hayley. in her honor....



Thanks, fellas!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mud, I'll send ya some rain...
> 
> I just planted Sunday, somethin tells me I'm gonna have stuff growin all awry instead of the neat rows I planted em in
> 
> SugarPlum, fingers crossed for GS camp for your darlin


Thank ya nice lady. I've been doin my part , i've washed my truck 3 times in the last two days.



Jeff C. said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Morning folks! 

Gonna be a great day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Something is wrong with my multi-quoter


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Gonna be a great day!



MUSTARD BRO waz happenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Gonna be a great day!







mudracing101 said:


> Something is wrong with my multi-quoter



Oh really???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Got to go do some stuff. I'll try to check in later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to go do some stuff. I'll try to check in later!



buh- bye


----------



## kracker (Apr 18, 2012)

I gotta stop sayin "How stupid can you be" I think some folks are starting to take it as a challenge.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> MUSTARD BRO waz happenin



I am getting reports of a certain someone who is supposed to be off turkey hunting but instead is sitting in his trusty Ameristep ground blind while the storm pours down all around him. I also heard that he likes bacon. 

Details to follow...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to go do some stuff. I'll try to check in later!



HB!!!



kracker said:


> I gotta stop sayin "How stupid can you be" I think some folks are starting to take it as a challenge.



I'll play 



Les Miles said:


> I am getting reports of a certain someone who is supposed to be off turkey hunting but instead is sitting in his trusty Ameristep ground blind while the storm pours down all around him. I also heard that he likes bacon.
> 
> Details to follow...



Mmmmmm bacon


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.


----------



## kracker (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.



Glad your daughter is okay.
The rest is just funny


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.



Bless your heart. 




but a gotta  
seriously, I'm glad your daughter didn't get hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.



DANG.....just DANG!!!   

Glad your daughter was ok....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.



Glad your daught is ok, you can fix the car. Just think, you are all wet but not at work and had a successful hog hunt


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad your daught is ok, you can fix the car. Just think, you are all wet but not at work and had a successful hog hunt



There it is!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.



The mental pic in my mind of you sitting down there is pretty funny. Hope your day gets better and glad that she's okay.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad your daught is ok, you can fix the car. Just think, you are all wet but not at work and had a successful hog hunt



Does this mean if he goes hog hunting that he will kill a turkey?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. I kept her home a couple visits...and he filed charges. So, the last time, the judge told me the warnings to go to jail would be enforced, and I'd be arrested. It's totally something I would do to fight my case, but not exactly practical with two other babies at home. And I'm not entirely sure it would help my case....that tiny voice in the back of my head tells me it would only hurt things.
> 
> Fortunately, the judge did allow her to stay home longer if it was for an actual reason, like GS camp. So....I try to scrape it together every year to send her.


Go talk to someone in your local council, they may have a scholarship program to help too, find someone that you can explain the circumstances to and maybe, just maybe they can help you with it!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!
> 
> RAIN!


Sprinklin off & on here!


blood on the ground said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ~sniffle~sneeze~cough~repeat............uuugggghhhh, I HATE allergies!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Waitin on the Jag   Now, if it was somewhere he wanted to go, he'd a been in the truck 30 mins ago 

CYL.... I gotta see if I can motivate him a little more.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Does this mean if he goes hog hunting that he will kill a turkey?


nope





Keebs said:


> Go talk to someone in your local council, they may have a scholarship program to help too, find someone that you can explain the circumstances to and maybe, just maybe they can help you with it!
> 
> Sprinklin off & on here!
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on the Jag   Now, if it was somewhere he wanted to go, he'd a been in the truck 30 mins ago
> 
> CYL.... I gotta see if I can motivate him a little more.



C ya Jeff


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nobody wuvs me.... Still raining here too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley and her bass






Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am.....I've only been takin what they'd give me, and it was sorely lackin on the EZ
> 
> Speakin of allergies.....Looks like I'm gonna take Jag to the allergy clinic today. He hasn't been in a while.


Well take it some kinda EZ 



Sugar Plum said:


> This is the first time she's done anything like this, but I was really, really surprised, and disappointed. Plus, I mean, it's how I keep Hayley from being screwed with while she's at her father's house....I NEED to know about this stuff.


Hate Hayley hasta go through that kinda crap, but at least she's got a Mama who cares 


rhbama3 said:


> As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on the Jag   Now, if it was somewhere he wanted to go, he'd a been in the truck 30 mins ago
> 
> CYL.... I gotta see if I can motivate him a little more.


 typical young'un....... 


mudracing101 said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

why


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nobody wuvs me.... Still raining here too.



Speak for yourself
you're the one that said it sux being you.

WobertWoo
If it'll make you feel better, we got a cookout planned for this evening.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> why


woberts rubbin off on you........... that's how it starts.................


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

I love ya bamer. In a totally platonic , creepy internet people kinda way


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> woberts rubbin off on you........... that's how it starts.................


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

Mexican fer lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speak for yourself
> you're the one that said it sux being you.
> 
> WobbertWoo
> If it'll make you feel better, we got a cookout planned for this evening.



Birthday party


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Birthday party



Yep. He requested Buffalo Blue Cheese Bacon Burgers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. He requested Buffalo Blue Cheese Bacon Burgers.



yummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. He requested Buffalo Cheese Bacon Burgers.


ok, I'll take one now that I've fixed the order!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It hit me big time after I put Chevy on the run line this morning, eyes watering, ears popping, sneezing, if I'd known coworker was here I woulda stayed HOME!





Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna try again in a little while. We're having net issues, so I think it's not helping any. ATT sent us an email saying we've already used 90% of our monthly net amount...so we'll be charged a fee for going over. But everything else is wonky today...wireless printer doesn't even want to print!



Mornin Ladies 

Yall seem to be the only ones in the room. I just got up. Slept in late cuz I gotta work tonight. Sho do miss my time with my fellow droolers...er...uh drivelers. 

Oh pardon me...Bama and Hankus joined in too. Mornin fellers.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Go talk to someone in your local council, they may have a scholarship program to help too, find someone that you can explain the circumstances to and maybe, just maybe they can help you with it!



I called around yesterday, it just so happens that yesterday was the cut off for help  

No worries, we'll work it out.



rhbama3 said:


> Nobody wuvs me.... Still raining here too.







SnowHunter said:


> Hate Hayley hasta go through that kinda crap, but at least she's got a Mama who cares



Thanks. I try 



Hankus said:


> I love ya bamer. In a totally platonic , creepy internet people kinda way



 Oh man, I just shot Yoo-hoo out my nose! But I totally get what you're sayin' 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Ladies
> 
> Yall seem to be the only ones in the room. I just got up. Slept in late cuz I gotta work tonight. Sho do miss my time with my fellow droolers...er...uh drivelers.
> 
> Oh pardon me...Bama and Hankus joined in too. Mornin fellers.



Hiyya!   we miss ya too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Ladies
> 
> Yall seem to be the only ones in the room. I just got up. Slept in late cuz I gotta work tonight. Sho do miss my time with my fellow droolers...er...uh drivelers.
> 
> Oh pardon me...Bama and Hankus joined in too. Mornin fellers.





Sugar Plum said:


> I called around yesterday, it just so happens that yesterday was the cut off for help


 dangit!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 well helloooo strang.............. oh! HEY SHUGGUMS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As I sit here in what's left of my ameristep, I keep thinking "mann it sux to be me. I'm wet, my calls are wet, and these stoopid hogs just charged at my hen decoy. A turkey load killed one and the 2nd shot roilled the 2nd one. My daughtr got rear ended on the way to school too. She's fine, but lots of damage. Just waiting on the rain to slack up to make a run for camp. Posting from a wet blackberry sux too.



Dang Bama that sux but we do need the rain. Glad nobody was hurt in the accident. 

I is gunna have a three day weekend coming up for me and Sam to chase those crazy thunder chickens. 
Can't wait.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gotta go iron some clothes for work. Back later.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta go iron some clothes for work. Back later.


 get that crease straight!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

buffalo chicken fajita's, chips, salsa , and queso

 Nap needed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dangit!
> 
> well helloooo strang.............. oh! HEY SHUGGUMS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> buffalo chicken fajita's, chips, salsa , and queso
> 
> Nap needed


 I fixed "slimy okra" (Thanks, Slip!) last night & brought some to go with my micro meal, sure made it allllll better!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I fixed "slimy okra" (Thanks, Slip!) last night & brought some to go with my micro meal, sure made it allllll better!



Those are two words that should never be used together. Micro and meal.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Those are two words that should never be used together. Micro and meal.


 yeah, I know, but, well, .............. oh well...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ate lunch at the whistle stop cafe in richland and the rain has finally quit. Heading back to the woods for a couple of hours. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ate lunch at the whistle stop cafe in richland and the rain has finally quit. Heading back to the woods for a couple of hours. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get that crease straight!



Yes ma'am Lieutenant ma'am. 



mudracing101 said:


> buffalo chicken fajita's, chips, salsa , and queso
> 
> Nap needed



Sounds good. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Howdy Miguel 



rhbama3 said:


> Ate lunch at the whistle stop cafe in richland and the rain has finally quit. Heading back to the woods for a couple of hours. See ya'll later!



Good luck RH


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yes ma'am Lieutenant ma'am.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess who's got the big head now?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Nu-uh, it's not shut down............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nu-uh, it's not shut down............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I love ya bamer. In a totally platonic , creepy internet people kinda way



I kinda like the way you put that  



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 



rhbama3 said:


> Ate lunch at the whistle stop cafe in richland and the rain has finally quit. Heading back to the woods for a couple of hours. See ya'll later!



We still luvs ya!!! 



Keebs said:


> Guess who's got the big head now?!?!



Who dat?? 


I stuffed my face wiff a good healthy BK double Whopper, fries, and schocolate shake today 

Jag ordered the junk food-crispy chicken apple raspberry salad


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 whaaaa..............??????????? 


Jeff C. said:


> I stuffed my face wiff a good healthy BK double Whopper, fries, and schocolate shake today
> 
> Jag ordered the junk food-crispy chicken apple raspberry salad


 learn from your kid??? 
What's the allergy folks say?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whaaaa..............???????????
> 
> learn from your kid???
> What's the allergy folks say?



Learn what?? I needed some fatty protein, I'm still down 18 lbs. 

Nuttin...stick a needle in each arm, smile, and say, "see ya in 3-4 weeks"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

They must put those sleep inducers in that salad too, Jag went out like a light. I'm thinkin a nap is in order myself (yawn).


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Learn what?? I needed some fatty protein, I'm still down 18 lbs.
> 
> Nuttin...stick a needle in each arm, smile, and say, "see ya in 3-4 weeks"


 you didn't HAVE 18 lbs to loose!!!!!!!
 with the allergy folks.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Guess who's got the big head now?!?!





Keebs said:


> you didn't HAVE 18 lbs to loose!!!!!!!
> with the allergy folks.........


Gotta watch Shmoo.. he's gonna fly away with the slightest breeze


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2012)

Thinkin about gettin all my hair chopped off. I think its been too long since i looked in the mirror and seen ears. But part of me still says no ... 


I dunno ...


Anyway, Go Braves Just beat the mets 14 to 6


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotta watch Shmoo.. he's gonna fly away with the slightest breeze



 Hiya Snowy



slip said:


> Thinkin about gettin all my hair chopped off. I think its been too long since i looked in the mirror and seen ears. But part of me still says no ...
> 
> 
> I dunno ...
> ...



Dude, do what I did. I shaved mine smooth a couple weeks ago. It's liberating. Nice and cool and very low maintenance.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

raining good here


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Thinkin about gettin all my hair chopped off. I think its been too long since i looked in the mirror and seen ears. But part of me still says no ...
> 
> 
> I dunno ...
> ...


 No one would recognize you 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hiya Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, do what I did. I shaved mine smooth a couple weeks ago. It's liberating. Nice and cool and very low maintenance.


Hey Neil 


mudracing101 said:


> raining good here


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.



Hope everything is ok


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you didn't HAVE 18 lbs to loose!!!!!!!
> with the allergy folks.........



Well I did, but that ain't where I lost it from 



SnowHunter said:


> Gotta watch Shmoo.. he's gonna fly away with the slightest breeze



I know, huh??? I won't be flyin any kites anytime soon  



slip said:


> Thinkin about gettin all my hair chopped off. I think its been too long since i looked in the mirror and seen ears. But part of me still says no ...
> 
> 
> I dunno ...
> ...



Give it a try, if ya don't like it, let it grow back. 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hiya Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, do what I did. I shaved mine smooth a couple weeks ago. It's liberating. Nice and cool and very low maintenance.




You could've left that part out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.



Dang Bama, keep us posted. I hope Alli is ok.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.



Prayers from here bud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.



Yessir.....know the feelin!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.


Hope its nothin serious Bro. Sendin yall love and prayers  



Jeff C. said:


> I know, huh??? I won't be flyin any kites anytime soon


Lord knows where you'd end up


----------



## kracker (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.


Keep us posted


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotta watch Shmoo.. he's gonna fly away with the slightest breeze





slip said:


> Thinkin about gettin all my hair chopped off. I think its been too long since i looked in the mirror and seen ears. But part of me still says no ...
> 
> 
> I dunno ...
> ...


Nnnooooooooooooooo


Sterlo58 said:


> Hiya Snowy
> Dude, do what I did. I shaved mine smooth a couple weeks ago. It's liberating. Nice and cool and very low maintenance.





rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.


 she's ok!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.



Hope it's nothing serious! Rex needs some more kisses from that sweet girl!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2012)

Oooohhhhh Muddddddd, ya Ready?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhhhh Muddddddd, ya Ready?!?!



Been ready,........ see ya'll


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 18, 2012)

pffffffffffttttttt.  Gone like the wind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just texted me that she's taking allison to the outpattient center. Alli has a bump on her head where the rear view mirror hit her in the wreck this morning and now says she has a bad headache. I think I'm gonna pack up and go home. Just don't feel right about sitting in the woods right now.





Dangit Pookie !!!  Hope she's okay.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hiya Snowy
> 
> Dude, do what I did. I shaved mine smooth a couple weeks ago. It's liberating. Nice and cool and very low maintenance.



Did you do your eyebrows too?????

Makes you look shorter.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 18, 2012)

Prayers for Allison.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Just read up on all the post and news. All I can say is man... what a crazy day! 

Prayers out to Alli and all those other drivelers that might need them. Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just read up on all the post and news. All I can say is man... what a crazy day!
> 
> Prayers out to Alli and all those other drivelers that might need them. Y'all be safe out there!



Yep, what he said.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone.
Alli is doing fine. I think it was more stress and nerves than injury from the accident. They gave her a quick exam and sent her home with percocet. She's still shook up but is napping right now. Percocet tends to do that. 
 Now, i can't talk too much about it, but she was rear ended while at a STOP SIGN. The other driver never hit brakes and Alli's car is probably going to be totalled by insurance. Thankfully, she was wearing her seatbelt, but her rearview mirror popped off in the collision and hit her in the side of the head. Its one of those big ones with all the wiring and digital display so i'm sure it hurt. 

Now, even by MY standards, today was awful.
First- Jenny gets a call that the pony from across the road is loose again and the mares in the pasture are in heat. Get here quick! So Jenny hobbles out the door( jammed her toe last night) before i leave to go hunting.
Second, i get to the hunting lease 30 minutes before the rain hits. My turkey calls don't work well in rain. So, i make a run for the Ameristep blind. There i sat, with my hen decoy out in the foodplot getting rained on, Rain pouring thru the sunroof of the blind( It didn't come with one, but the fiber poles break and make one for you). Just thinking how much this sux. Then i get the text about Alli's accident. Okay, this really, really sux as the rain gets harder. After a while, it starts to let up. I pick the only call out of my vest that isn't wet and run a series of yelps, clucks, and purrs. A few minutes later, i discover that my calling works great for hogs. 
 3 hogs come trotting into the foodplot. The biggest then false charges my turkey decoy! I've never seen that before.  Because the day sucked so bad and i hadn't heard any turkey noises. I gave him a haircut with a load of Extended range #5's. He loved his haircut so much he flipped for joy twice and then took a nap. I went ahead and flipped hog #2 as he tried to leave. He got up and ran off but i wasn't about to waste my time trying to find him. A quick check of the weather radar and i made a run for camp before the really heavy stuff hit. Sat under a leaky shed and watched rain for 2 hours and then went to Richland and ate lunch. Stopped at gas station and put air in tire( kinda low). Came back and rain had stopped! Went to a different spot and tried soft calling. Rain starts again and then Bubbette texts me about taking Alli to the doctor. I decide i've had all the fun i can stand and head home.
All this and its only day ONE of my turkey hunting vacation!
At this rate i'll be dead before the weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, I hate it for you bro. But you have got to have some of the worst luck EVER! 

I feel bad for you and yet it makes me laugh reading your trials and tribulations. 

Keep up the good work and I am glad to hear that your daughter is okay. 

PS - I might think about removing the curse if we win on Nov 3rd


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Man, I hate it for you bro. But you have got to have some of the worst luck EVER!
> 
> I feel bad for you and yet it makes me laugh reading your trials and tribulations.
> 
> ...



Do you think someone like me could have any influence at all on what happens Nov. 3rd?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone.
> Alli is doing fine. I think it was more stress and nerves than injury from the accident. They gave her a quick exam and sent her home with percocet. She's still shook up but is napping right now. Percocet tends to do that.
> Now, i can't talk too much about it, but she was rear ended while at a STOP SIGN. The other driver never hit brakes and Alli's car is probably going to be totalled by insurance. Thankfully, she was wearing her seatbelt, but her rearview mirror popped off in the collision and hit her in the side of the head. Its one of those big ones with all the wiring and digital display so i'm sure it hurt.
> 
> ...



Sorry man, but reading all of that makes me wanna come join you   I love an adventure!!  (not the part with the accident and Alli though  )


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you think someone like me could have any influence at all on what happens Nov. 3rd?



I will need you to cook a batch of corn dogs on game day (with plenty of mustard of course), wear a #7 Honey Badger jersey, and eat a little bite of grass each time it's 3rd and long. That should about do it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry man, but reading all of that makes me wanna come join you   I love an adventure!!  (not the part with the accident and Alli though  )


You ain't ready for the big league fickle finger of fate games i play. 
Why can't i have a normal day like most people? Okay, that day i killed the turkey with bugsy was phenomenol but today cancelled it out. 



Les Miles said:


> I will need you to cook a batch of corn dogs on game day (with plenty of mustard of course), wear a #7 Honey Badger jersey, and eat a little bite of grass each time it's 3rd and long. That should about do it...


Not happening. 

Oh, and it looks like messican for supper. Shrimp fajita's should be good for a last supper( I'm hunting again tomorrow).


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You ain't ready for the big league fickle finger of fate games i play.
> Why can't i have a normal day like most people? Okay, that day i killed the turkey with bugsy was phenomenol but today cancelled it out.
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!!! Ya think??? I just haven't posted in the Worst ticket you ever got thread  Did I tell ya about that time down in the Vieux Carre`......nevermind. 

We havin Messican too 

Aight, gotta run help the wife feed a friends dogs and horses. Her Father fell and literally broke bones in his face, bruising on his brain, seriously.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 18, 2012)

Evening folks...

Just a passing thru and thought I could give a shout out...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone.
> Alli is doing fine. I think it was more stress and nerves than injury from the accident. They gave her a quick exam and sent her home with percocet. She's still shook up but is napping right now. Percocet tends to do that.
> Now, i can't talk too much about it, but she was rear ended while at a STOP SIGN. The other driver never hit brakes and Alli's car is probably going to be totalled by insurance. Thankfully, she was wearing her seatbelt, but her rearview mirror popped off in the collision and hit her in the side of the head. Its one of those big ones with all the wiring and digital display so i'm sure it hurt.
> 
> ...



You poor baby. 

I just wanna hug ya.   



I just read this to Bait. He's gonna give you a call afterwhile... when he stops crying.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You ain't ready for the big league fickle finger of fate games i play.
> Why can't i have a normal day like most people? Okay, that day i killed the turkey with bugsy was phenomenol but today cancelled it out.





You wanna twist that knife in my heart a little harder? 

It's okay, I can take it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2012)

Another day behind me and thirsty thursday on the horizon.  Rain has quit here but a good gentle soaking appears to be what fell.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone.
> Alli is doing fine. I think it was more stress and nerves than injury from the accident. They gave her a quick exam and sent her home with percocet. She's still shook up but is napping right now. Percocet tends to do that.
> Now, i can't talk too much about it, but she was rear ended while at a STOP SIGN. The other driver never hit brakes and Alli's car is probably going to be totalled by insurance. Thankfully, she was wearing her seatbelt, but her rearview mirror popped off in the collision and hit her in the side of the head. Its one of those big ones with all the wiring and digital display so i'm sure it hurt.
> 
> ...



Can I just say 
Happy to hear the pretty girl is OK.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

Takin advice from Rodney Carrington may not end well 






Does that mean I ain doin it 



Nope   DRINK MORE BEER


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Takin advice from Rodney Carrington may not end well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't have that many "once in a lifetime events"


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't have too many "once in a lifetime events"



Normally I wouldn't do this, but yer post was broken and I hadta repair it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Normally I wouldn't do this, but yer post was broken and I hadta repair it


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Red beans and rice with Savoille's andouille sausage and jalapeno corn bread. Plus a little tobasco for extra kick.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 18, 2012)

That sounds fine Les


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You wanna twist that knife in my heart a little harder?
> 
> It's okay, I can take it.



Bad choice of words. I'm kinda tired and got way too many thoughts going thru my head. You know how it is when i think too much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bad choice of words. I'm kinda tired and got way too many thoughts going thru my head. You know how it is when i think too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Red beans and rice with Savoille's andouille sausage and jalapeno corn bread. Plus a little tobasco for extra kick.




Ahhhh....Subtle Hints!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....Subtle Hints!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2012)

Robert........Glad to hear Alli is okay!!

Just getting in and caught up. We went out for Mexican as well!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert........Glad to hear Alli is okay!!
> 
> Just getting in and caught up. We went out for Mexican as well!!






Mason recover from his 2 days with Dawn and Sue??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mason recover from his 2 days with Dawn and Sue??



He crashed when we got home!!


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2012)

Mannn ... this wet and cool weather has had my right knee and ankle screaming all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He crashed when we got home!!




The only time he spent in his kennel was at night, rest of the time he was playing, took a few naps with Dawn on the couch.




slip said:


> Mannn ... this wet and cool weather has had my right knee and ankle screaming all day.





Whatcha gonna do when ya get OLD ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Mannn ... this wet and cool weather has had my right knee and ankle screaming all day.



same here. Took aleve last night just cause the knee's were cramping.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

You ever get that feeling that you are being stalked on the forum by sneaky ninja stealth mods?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You ever get that feeling that you are being stalked on the forum by sneaky ninja stealth mods?



Nope. Must be a faulty mod-o-meter.


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The only time he spent in his kennel was at night, rest of the time he was playing, took a few naps with Dawn on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not planning on getting old.


Les Miles said:


> You ever get that feeling that you are being stalked on the forum by sneaky ninja stealth mods?


Yea


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You ever get that feeling that you are being stalked on the forum by sneaky ninja stealth mods?


What would ever give you that Idea??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What would ever give you that Idea??



A shrinking post count and subtle hints.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You ever get that feeling that you are being stalked on the forum by sneaky ninja stealth mods?



Too late I quoted you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> A shrinking post count and subtle hints.





You need to learn how to behave, like me . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to learn how to behave, like me . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to learn how to behave, like me . . .



eh eh, eh eh


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> A shrinking post count and subtle hints.


I'm just waiting for pictures!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to learn how to behave, like me . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm just waiting for pictures!!!



The new one of Nic or my fishing trip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> eh eh, eh eh



You're still here, Mr. Red Beans and Rice???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You're still here, Mr. Red Beans and Rice???



So far so good.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The new one of Nic or my fishing trip?


There are enough pics on here of Nic!!

Now the results of your most recent fishing trip!!.......I haven't seen those.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Got my Duck Dynasty fix and gonna close the book on this day and hope tomorrow is better. Night ya'll!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There are enough pics on here of Nic!!
> 
> Now the results of your most recent fishing trip!!.......I haven't seen those.



Not much to report, fish weren't really active. Hoping this weekend is much better... if the weather holds. 


See y'all later. I am outta here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got my Duck Dynasty fix and gonna close the book on this day and hope tomorrow is better. Night ya'll!


G'Night Bama!!.........Good luck to you when you get to chase them Thunder Chickens again!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got my Duck Dynasty fix and gonna close the book on this day and hope tomorrow is better. Night ya'll!





Les Miles said:


> Not much to report, fish weren't really active. Hoping this weekend is much better... if the weather holds.
> 
> 
> See y'all later. I am outta here



Catch you guys later....I'm headin that way too.

Later Mitch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess I'll read my book " No Rest for The Dead" . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone.
> Alli is doing fine. I think it was more stress and nerves than injury from the accident. They gave her a quick exam and sent her home with percocet. She's still shook up but is napping right now. Percocet tends to do that.
> Now, i can't talk too much about it, but she was rear ended while at a STOP SIGN. The other driver never hit brakes and Alli's car is probably going to be totalled by insurance. Thankfully, she was wearing her seatbelt, but her rearview mirror popped off in the collision and hit her in the side of the head. Its one of those big ones with all the wiring and digital display so i'm sure it hurt.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that Alli is alright.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You ever get that feeling that you are being stalked on the forum by sneaky ninja stealth mods?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> What would ever give you that Idea??





Les Miles said:


> A shrinking post count and subtle hints.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to learn how to behave, like me . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 19, 2012)

Good gawd.....Y'all remind me that I have no one to blame but myself for getting up so early today....I hate turkey huntin' 
Also, I dind't know it was supposed to rain this morning. I am not pleased about it....I hate huntin' in the rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd.....Y'all remind me that I have no one to blame but myself for getting up so early today....I hate turkey huntin'
> Also, I dind't know it was supposed to rain this morning. I am not pleased about it....I hate huntin' in the rain.





You should borrow Pookie's AmeriStep blind . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2012)

well it is coffee and b'fast time.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Some days it jus don't pay to get up. Gotta feelin this is one of them days already.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


>


mernin dude


Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd.....Y'all remind me that I have no one to blame but myself for getting up so early today....I hate turkey huntin'
> Also, I dind't know it was supposed to rain this morning. I am not pleased about it....I hate huntin' in the rain.


it will make you have flat hair!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You should borrow Pookie's AmeriStep blind . . .


mernin quack


gobbleinwoods said:


> well it is coffee and b'fast time.


thank you sir!


Hankus said:


> Some days it jus don't pay to get up. Gotta feelin this is one of them days already.



buy a jumbo bucks ticket


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well it's Thirsty Thursday...so have at it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Mornin flyby.....gotta head in to ATL  Follow-up with surgeon, I reckon he wants to look at the incisions.

BBL!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

where 'o where is my Friiiii-day, oh where oh where can it beeee???

Mornin' Ya'll!


----------



## kracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Morning..


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 19, 2012)

I think my pillow attacked me last night. 

I hate it when I get a crick in my neck.

Morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where 'o where is my Friiiii-day, oh where oh where can it beeee???
> 
> Mornin' Ya'll!



not that far away now sista


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, i'm like Hankus, its going to be one of those days. Started that way anyways


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

*last night*

My kids cooked and i supervised


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

Stupid droid will not post pics! Sorry


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid droid will not post pics! Sorry


 good thing you posted this.................


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Mandatory Metallica on the compny radio this mornin. Hadta take Hank out cause he jus wasn cuttin it this mornin. Boss came back an showed his a lil then secretary came in tawkin trash bout what we did. Think I'll be in the back today.




Man I need a drank already


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Some days it jus don't pay to get up. Gotta feelin this is one of them days already.





Hankus said:


> Mandatory Metallica on the compny radio this mornin. Hadta take Hank out cause he jus wasn cuttin it this mornin. Boss came back an showed his a lil then secretary came in tawkin trash bout what we did. Think I'll be in the back today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does it always suck when you're right


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why does it always suck when you're right



How should I know


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> How should I know



Didja hear slip was cuttin his hair


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Didja hear slip was cuttin his hair



We have a 2/4 vote fer your hawk


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We have a 2/4 vote fer your hawk



Yep you and I are waiting for me and myself to make up their mind


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus, yer talkin to yer self bro


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep you and I are waiting for me and myself to make up their mind



Well. Well well. Well well well



Gotta slide fore they get back


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Hankus, yer talkin to yer self bro



We talk to myself all the time. Its cool


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 19, 2012)

I keep feeling like I'm bein' watched and like sumpin is coming up behind me. ...not cool.


And the stoopid bird isn't cooperatin' with me. Gobble and ridiculous gobble and he's hung up somewhere......grrrrrr......


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I keep feeling like I'm bein' watched and like sumpin is coming up behind me. ...not cool.
> 
> 
> And the stoopid bird isn't cooperatin' with me. Gobble and ridiculous gobble and he's hung up somewhere......grrrrrr......



You have a gun an know how to use it. Jus shoot it  I'm sure its wendigo


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I keep feeling like I'm bein' watched and like sumpin is coming up behind me. ...not cool.
> 
> 
> And the stoopid bird isn't cooperatin' with me. Gobble and ridiculous gobble and he's hung up somewhere......grrrrrr......



Maybe it's your neighbor out hunting again?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I keep feeling like I'm bein' watched and like sumpin is coming up behind me. ...not cool.
> 
> 
> And the stoopid bird isn't cooperatin' with me. Gobble and ridiculous gobble and he's hung up somewhere......grrrrrr......



remember the sound in friday 13th movies?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

Heading out to play bumper cars in the Atlanta traffic all day. 

Y'all be good! (That means you Quack)


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2012)

speaking of bumper cars...stay off GA 400 today between 10am and 1pm between Hiolcomb bridge and Haynes bridge...they are doing an accident investigation/ reinactment.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

quick drive by, getting to do co-workers duties this morning!  uh oh.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm ready for lunch. Wifey cooked chicken fried chicken, mashed taters and gravey, and peas


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

Grilled salmon and a salad, 2hrs ago


----------



## kracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Chicken sandwich and fries for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2012)

*boo !!!*


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch. Wifey cooked chicken fried chicken, mashed taters and gravey, and peas





blood on the ground said:


> Grilled salmon and a salad, 2hrs ago





kracker said:


> Chicken sandwich and fries for me.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> *boo !!!*


 don't scare me like that!


hdm03 said:


>


 you knew he was there to begin with!
Left over pork roast, field peas & cornbread!


----------



## kracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Left over pork roast, field peas & cornbread!



We have a winner!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> We talk to myself all the time. Its cool



Boy....you startin to skeer me. I understood the mohawk thing, but dis is wayyyy out there  



Sugar Plum said:


> I keep feeling like I'm bein' watched and like sumpin is coming up behind me. ...not cool.
> 
> 
> And the stoopid bird isn't cooperatin' with me. Gobble and ridiculous gobble and he's hung up somewhere......grrrrrr......



Put dem stawkin skillz to work....move in closer and Gobble




Keebs said:


> quick drive by, getting to do co-workers duties this morning!  uh oh.....



So, you gotta work today??? 



kracker said:


> We have a winner!!!



I don't know, Mud's gotta a purty good menu himself, close race.

 <---------Homemade chickin and dumplins, that's all!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Boy....you startin to skeer me. I understood the mohawk thing, but dis is wayyyy out there
> 
> It just reminded me of Quack, Deerhauler, Turkeypaw & Tfish when they were on night shift............
> 
> ...


 ain't nuttin wrong with that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't nuttin wrong with that!



I need to get me some of dem chickens. Holla out the back door, " A'ight one o y'all go ahead and get fried up, and I don't wanna hear a buncha cacklin"...."holla back when it's done"


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to get me some of dem chickens. Holla out the back door, " A'ight one o y'all go ahead and get fried up, and I don't wanna hear a buncha cacklin"...."holla back when it's done"


 in your neighborhood, "fried" might mean something different...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> in your neighborhood, "fried" might mean something different...........






 I don't know we got horses, donkeys,.... hmmmm, come to think of it we ain't got no chikins round here. I go up the  road a few miles and get fresh eggs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know we got horses, donkeys,.... hmmmm, come to think of it we ain't got no chikins round here. I go up the  road a few miles and get fresh eggs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch. Wifey cooked chicken fried chicken, mashed taters and gravey, and peas



might want to take a look at the cafe


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2012)

i would rather be fishin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well i made a mistake. I got home and actually had cube steak, mashed taters, squash and zuchinni, and green beans. I asked what happened to the chicken fried chicken and was told that the breaded chicken was being fried to go in a salad tonight.. Guess i dont listen to well. But anyways it sure was good.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> might want to take a look at the cafe


 oh no you di'int!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin


cane pole or rod & reel?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i made a mistake. I got home and actually had _*cube steak*_, mashed taters, squash and zuchinni, and green beans. I asked what happened to the chicken fried chicken and was told that the breaded chicken was being fried to go in a salad tonight.. Guess i dont listen to well. But anyways it sure was good.


 raw? grilled? baked? chicken fried?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Here y'all izzzz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i made a mistake. I got home and actually had cube steak, mashed taters, squash and zuchinni, and green beans. I asked what happened to the chicken fried chicken and was told that the breaded chicken was being fried to go in a salad tonight.. Guess i dont listen to well. But anyways it sure was good.










Keebs said:


> oh no you di'int!!!!!!!!!!



Oh yes I did. 



Keebs said:


> raw? grilled? baked? chicken fried?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 19, 2012)

No turkey for SP. He would NOT get off that ridge, and I couldn't get any closer. Decided to call it a day and take the scenic route home...big mistake. 5 miles down a red clay road, in the rain was bout the scariest thing I've done in a LONG time. Got half way down before I decided I didn't want to keep going. Tried to reverse, so I could turn around and tires just spun. Oops. Ran into a couple loggin' fellers and one of them asked "Did ya kill anything?" Not really sure where he was looking when he asked, cause as soon as I answered he said "Holy smokes! You're a girl!" 

Uh......duh.

What a day. Rob is getting his gear together to go hunt that bird tomorrow. Normally, I would be mad and fight him on it, but there ain't NUTHIN' getting me to drive back through those roads...no way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> raw? grilled? baked? chicken fried?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh yes I did.





 Fried cube steak, theres only one way


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Here y'all izzzz


 yep, ya found us!


Sugar Plum said:


> No turkey for SP. He would NOT get off that ridge, and I couldn't get any closer. Decided to call it a day and take the scenic route home...big mistake. 5 miles down a red clay road, in the rain was bout the scariest thing I've done in a LONG time. Got half way down before I decided I didn't want to keep going. Tried to reverse, so I could turn around and tires just spun. Oops. Ran into a couple loggin' fellers and one of them asked "Did ya kill anything?" Not really sure where he was looking when he asked, cause as soon as I answered he said "Holy smokes! You're a girl!"
> 
> Uh......duh.
> 
> What a day. Rob is getting his gear together to go hunt that bird tomorrow. Normally, I would be mad and fight him on it, but there ain't NUTHIN' getting me to drive back through those roads...no way.


 dangit, was hoping you'd get ya one today!


mudracing101 said:


> Fried cube steak, theres only one way


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No turkey for SP. He would NOT get off that ridge, and I couldn't get any closer. Decided to call it a day and take the scenic route home...big mistake. 5 miles down a red clay road, in the rain was bout the scariest thing I've done in a LONG time. Got half way down before I decided I didn't want to keep going. Tried to reverse, so I could turn around and tires just spun. Oops. Ran into a couple loggin' fellers and one of them asked "Did ya kill anything?" Not really sure where he was looking when he asked, cause as soon as I answered he said "Holy smokes! You're a girl!"
> 
> Uh......duh.
> 
> What a day. Rob is getting his gear together to go hunt that bird tomorrow. Normally, I would be mad and fight him on it, but there ain't NUTHIN' getting me to drive back through those roads...no way.



Yep....don't want to stick it in a ditch!



mudracing101 said:


> Fried cube steak, theres only one way



3 sided or 4 sided


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dangit, was hoping you'd get ya one today!



Me too!  But at least I heard one....that's WAY better than the last two hunts....



Jeff C. said:


> Yep....don't want to stick it in a ditch!



Maybe, just MAYBE I'd drive down it again on a DRY day. But never again when it's wet. I stopped the van and got out cause I smelled something burning. That's when I noticed the tired covered in a solid 4 inches of clay. Dang thing turned sideways twice


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me too!  But at least I heard one....that's WAY better than the last two hunts....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just MAYBE I'd drive down it again on a DRY day. But never again when it's wet. I stopped the van and got out cause I smelled something burning. That's when I noticed the tired covered in a solid 4 inches of clay. Dang thing turned sideways twice



A'ight now....it's startin to sound like fun!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....don't want to stick it in a ditch!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sided or 4 sided


Not you to


Sugar Plum said:


> Me too!  But at least I heard one....that's WAY better than the last two hunts....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just MAYBE I'd drive down it again on a DRY day. But never again when it's wet. I stopped the van and got out cause I smelled something burning. That's when I noticed the tired covered in a solid 4 inches of clay. Dang thing turned sideways twice



Ahhh mud boggin


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wobert Woo's Turkey hunting vacation: Day II
Woke up to rain, drove in rain, unloaded 4-wheeler in rain, rode 4-wheeler in rain, sat down in rain. Rain stopped. Wind blew rain drops out of the tree on me. Turkey vest wet, Wobert wet, and no gobbles. Decide to get up and move. Hear "PUTT" and see REDHEAD running away. Yes, folks. I sat for an hour and a half and picked the perfect moment to move when the bird was coming in silent. Go back to camp and hog hunting member says he saw 4 hens walking down road. Realize that Gobbler going north and hens going south mean i was in the perfect spot and screwed it up.
 Go to another spot and there is turkey sign everywhere, including a Gobbler primary wing feather laying right in the middle of the firebreak. Come home to change wet clothes and take nap. 
Bubbette informs me that i will NOT be hunting this afternoon because she needs help with Allie's car, insurance adjusters, rental cars, etc.
 So....... it still sux to be me, but i'm excited about getting back out there tomorrow. I'm staying all day rain or shine. THE END?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Not you to
> 
> 
> Ahhh mud boggin



I'd like to try some dat chickin fried chickin... 


OH, almost my fergot!!! 

Good news and Bad news:

Good news....Doc pulled me off my blood thinners and told me to cut my cholesterol med in half, don't need 80 mg. 


Bad news:
























Ran over a bushy tail


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wobert Woo's Turkey hunting vacation: Day II
> Woke up to rain, drove in rain, unloaded 4-wheeler in rain, rode 4-wheeler in rain, sat down in rain. Rain stopped. Wind blew rain drops out of the tree on me. Turkey vest wet, Wobert wet, and no gobbles. Decide to get up and move. Hear "PUTT" and see REDHEAD running away. Yes, folks. I sat for an hour and a half and picked the perfect moment to move when the bird was coming in silent. Go back to camp and hog hunting member says he saw 4 hens walking down road. Realize that Gobbler going north and hens going south mean i was in the perfect spot and screwed it up.
> Go to another spot and there is turkey sign everywhere, including a Gobbler primary wing feather laying right in the middle of the firebreak. Come home to change wet clothes and take nap.
> Bubbette informs me that i will NOT be hunting this afternoon because she needs help with Allie's car, insurance adjusters, rental cars, etc.
> So....... it still sux to be me, but i'm excited about getting back out there tomorrow. I'm staying all day rain or shine. THE END?



Thats the way to stay after em


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

I need to get back in the woods, been 10 days for me :/ been slackin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wobert Woo's Turkey hunting vacation: Day II
> Woke up to rain, drove in rain, unloaded 4-wheeler in rain, rode 4-wheeler in rain, sat down in rain. Rain stopped. Wind blew rain drops out of the tree on me. Turkey vest wet, Wobert wet, and no gobbles. Decide to get up and move. Hear "PUTT" and see REDHEAD running away. Yes, folks. I sat for an hour and a half and picked the perfect moment to move when the bird was coming in silent. Go back to camp and hog hunting member says he saw 4 hens walking down road. Realize that Gobbler going north and hens going south mean i was in the perfect spot and screwed it up.
> Go to another spot and there is turkey sign everywhere, including a Gobbler primary wing feather laying right in the middle of the firebreak. Come home to change wet clothes and take nap.
> Bubbette informs me that i will NOT be hunting this afternoon because she needs help with Allie's car, insurance adjusters, rental cars, etc.
> So....... it still sux to be me, but i'm excited about getting back out there tomorrow. I'm staying all day rain or shine. THE END?



I'm pleadin the 5th.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to try some dat chickin fried chickin...
> 
> 
> OH, almost my fergot!!!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wobert Woo's Turkey hunting vacation: Day II
> Woke up to rain, drove in rain, unloaded 4-wheeler in rain, rode 4-wheeler in rain, sat down in rain. Rain stopped. Wind blew rain drops out of the tree on me. Turkey vest wet, Wobert wet, and no gobbles. Decide to get up and move. Hear "PUTT" and see REDHEAD running away. Yes, folks. I sat for an hour and a half and picked the perfect moment to move when the bird was coming in silent. Go back to camp and hog hunting member says he saw 4 hens walking down road. Realize that Gobbler going north and hens going south mean i was in the perfect spot and screwed it up.
> Go to another spot and there is turkey sign everywhere, including a Gobbler primary wing feather laying right in the middle of the firebreak. Come home to change wet clothes and take nap.
> Bubbette informs me that i will NOT be hunting this afternoon because she needs help with Allie's car, insurance adjusters, rental cars, etc.
> So....... it still sux to be me, but i'm excited about getting back out there tomorrow. I'm staying all day rain or shine. THE END?


 Wobertwoo if nothing else, I admire your tenaciousness!


Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to try some dat chickin fried chickin...
> 
> 
> OH, almost my fergot!!!
> ...


    Oh WAIT, you mean.......................







............................................................................................




















THE RABBIT DIED????????????????? AGAIN??????????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wobertwoo if nothing else, I admire your tenaciousness!
> 
> Oh WAIT, you mean.......................
> 
> ...



I didn't say rabbit fried squirrel


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't say rabbit fried squirrel


It'd be rabbit fried rabbit or either squirrel fried squirrel, tyvm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It'd be rabbit fried rabbit or either squirrel fried squirrel, tyvm!



Why not chicken fried rabbit or chicken fried squirrel?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It'd be rabbit fried rabbit or either squirrel fried squirrel, tyvm!



Now thats just silly


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why not chicken fried rabbit or chicken fried squirrel?


'cause they ain't cheekun! Gosh!!


mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just silly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause they ain't cheekun! Gosh!!



Sooo, you've never had chicken fried steak?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooo, you've never had chicken fried steak?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to try some dat chickin fried chickin...
> 
> 
> OH, almost my fergot!!!
> ...





Keebs said:


> It'd be rabbit fried rabbit or either squirrel fried squirrel, tyvm!



That was my point, tyvm!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause they ain't cheekun! Gosh!!



If its boneless , breaded and has gravy , its chicken fried squirrel or what ever


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 19, 2012)

Howdy folks...



Bye folks !


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye folks !



I bet some chicken fried turkey would be good


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If its boneless , breaded and has gravy , its chicken fried squirrel or what ever




:roerfl:  


Is da gravy seperate?? Or is it fried then put into the gravy, or the gravy just ladled over the top...I'm tryin to figger this out


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye folks !



Wazzup Mr Liberating?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> :roerfl:
> 
> 
> Is da gravy seperate?? Or is it fried then put into the gravy, or the gravy just ladled over the top...I'm tryin to figger this out



Dang Coo,,,,errr,,,,,,,Cajuns....


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If its boneless , breaded and has gravy , its chicken fried squirrel or what ever



They should make hot pockets for fried chicken and gravy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> They should make hot pockets for fried chicken and gravy



Can you imagine the pain when that scorching hot gravy squirts out the side all over your face?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you imagine the pain when that scorching hot gravy squirts out the side all over your face?



ohhh but after the pain went away, the flavor would be so0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o.. hufffffffffffffff o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o good

wew, took alot of breath to say that


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> They should make hot pockets for fried chicken and gravy



Chicken fried hot pockets , you might be on to something


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken fried hot pockets , you might be on to something



That's what i thought... wanna be business partners


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Coo,,,,errr,,,,,,,Cajuns....



Entirely different term fo Coo....errr....Cajuns, depending on his method 



southernboy2147 said:


> That's what i thought... wanna be business partners



First of all, y'all gotta figger out whether it's chickin fried ....or not


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That was my point, tyvm!





mudracing101 said:


> If its boneless , breaded and has gravy , its chicken fried squirrel or what ever


_really?_


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye folks !


 HEYYYY ..............................  Byeeeeeeeeee


Jeff C. said:


> :roerfl:
> 
> 
> Is da gravy seperate?? Or is it fried then put into the gravy, or the gravy just ladled over the top...I'm tryin to figger this out





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Coo,,,,errr,,,,,,,Cajuns....
















southernboy2147 said:


> They should make hot pockets for fried chicken and gravy


pastry dough, roll out, put chicken fried chicken in center, spoon gravy over chicken fried chicken in the center, fold pastry, seal edges with fork, deep fry.................  you're welcome.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm starvin......


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

"country cookin' wraps™"


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2012)

Geez yall are makin me hungry


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> That's what i thought... wanna be business partners


No but i want 40 % royalties



Jeff C. said:


> Entirely different term fo Coo....errr....Cajuns, depending on his method
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, y'all gotta figger out whether it's chickin fried ....or not


 We done figured that out a long time ago



Jeff C. said:


> I'm starvin......


 Not me, still full from a delicous lunch but i am thirsty



southernboy2147 said:


> "country cookin' wraps™"



Now ya talkin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez yall are makin me hungry




Ok, this day is a WRAP!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'on, Mud, let's goooooo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2012)

Keeb you ready to discuss all this chicken with a drank


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm ready fo a drank


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No but i want 40 % royalties



You watch "Shark tank" too, huh?





Howdy all. Spent the last few hours clearing trees and brush on the fence line. It amazing how THICK crap grows on the edge of the woods where the sun beats down, everything has a branch or two out there trying to soak it up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo a drank



Me too, you buyin?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo a drank



Im ready to play hooky from work tomorrow, call in and head to the beach for the weekend 

Thats when ill be ready for a nice cold drink


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> Im ready to play hooky from work tomorrow, call in and head to the beach for the weekend
> 
> Thats when ill be ready for a nice cold drink



You take the beach, i'll take crab traps, fishing, and flounder gigging!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wobert Woo's Turkey hunting vacation: Day II
> Woke up to rain, drove in rain, unloaded 4-wheeler in rain, rode 4-wheeler in rain, sat down in rain. Rain stopped. Wind blew rain drops out of the tree on me. Turkey vest wet, Wobert wet, and no gobbles. Decide to get up and move. Hear "PUTT" and see REDHEAD running away. Yes, folks. I sat for an hour and a half and picked the perfect moment to move when the bird was coming in silent. Go back to camp and hog hunting member says he saw 4 hens walking down road. Realize that Gobbler going north and hens going south mean i was in the perfect spot and screwed it up.
> Go to another spot and there is turkey sign everywhere, including a Gobbler primary wing feather laying right in the middle of the firebreak. Come home to change wet clothes and take nap.
> Bubbette informs me that i will NOT be hunting this afternoon because she needs help with Allie's car, insurance adjusters, rental cars, etc.
> So....... it still sux to be me, but i'm excited about getting back out there tomorrow. I'm staying all day rain or shine. THE END?



You certainly have persistence Robert. 

Better luck tomorrow!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

Long day and I have two things to say...

#1 A banana puddin' Hot Pocket sounds pretty tasty. 

#2 It's nice to come home and pick your boogers in private.


----------



## kracker (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to try some dat chickin fried chickin...
> 
> 
> OH, almost my fergot!!!
> ...




Glad to hear that, blood thinners suck.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You take the beach, i'll take crab traps, fishing, and flounder gigging!



im goin fishing, thats half the reason for goin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You certainly have persistence Robert.
> 
> Better luck tomorrow!


Thanks, Bro! 


Les Miles said:


> Long day and I have two things to say...
> 
> #1 A banana puddin' Hot Pocket sounds pretty tasty.
> 
> #2 It's nice to come home and pick your boogers in private.


There are moments in time when some statements should not be shared. This is one of those moments. 


southernboy2147 said:


> im goin fishing, thats half the reason for goin.



It's a great time of year for saltwater. Jetties and bridges should give you a shot at just about everything that swims.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a great time of year for saltwater. Jedis and bridges should give you a shot at just about everything that swims.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2012)

Only 3 more days of work, off for 7, hitting the flats next Friday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Glad to hear that, blood thinners suck.



Tell me about it....that was good to hear!!! Had my blood pressure and cholesterol meds cut in half also 

Now, maybe I can fully recover 





rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Bro!
> 
> There are moments in time when some statements should not be shared. This is one of those moments.
> 
> ...



Shhhhhhh......you're killin me. I had to postpone my Louisiana speckled trout/redfish/shrimp/seafood trip


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it....that was good to hear!!! Had my blood pressure and cholesterol meds cut in half also
> 
> Now, maybe I can fully recover
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 3 more days of work, off for 7, hitting the flats next Friday !!!




La-lalala-lala-lalalalala-lalala-lalala-la-la 

Don't know when I'll get the chance to go now


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


>



you oughta see Master Yoda bring a Bluefin to the boat and then cut sushi with a light saber. Mad skillz....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 3 more days of work, off for 7, hitting the flats next Friday !!!


You and the lovely Miz Dawn stopping in Albany for the night? 


Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it....that was good to hear!!! Had my blood pressure and cholesterol meds cut in half also
> 
> Now, maybe I can fully recover
> 
> ...



I hear ya. I may have to cancel my New Orleans conference. With all the bills and stuff we got going on, not sure i want to put that trip on the credit card.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keeb you ready to discuss all this chicken with a drank


sure, how 'bout tomorrow evening, the porch, I'll be waiting and so will your canine niece, Chevy.........


slip said:


> You watch "Shark tank" too, huh?
> Howdy all. Spent the last few hours clearing trees and brush on the fence line. It amazing how THICK crap grows on the edge of the woods where the sun beats down, everything has a branch or two out there trying to soak it up.


hair cut update?!?!?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, you buyin?


done bought, settin here on the porch, enjoying a toddy and the quiet that surrounds Dulivelle.........


southernboy2147 said:


> Im ready to play hooky from work tomorrow, call in and head to the beach for the weekend
> 
> Thats when ill be ready for a nice cold drink


 want on my good side?  Brang me a t-shirt, any flavor, XL..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You and the lovely Miz Dawn stopping in Albany for the night?
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I may have to cancel my New Orleans conference. With all the bills and stuff we got going on, not sure i want to put that trip on the credit card.





Nope, nuttin but hardtails on this trip.  Fishing out of Spring Warrior, Fenholloway.  

Taking Dawn to SSI next month.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a great time of year for saltwater. Jetties and bridges should give you a shot at just about everything that swims.



where takin a charter about 2 miles out for 6 hours.. 55$ a piece aint a bad deal


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, nuttin but hardtails on this trip.  Fishing out of Spring Warrior, Fenholloway.
> 
> Taking Dawn to SSI next month.



Hope ya'll wear them out! 
One of these days you need to get one of those "Epic" type hat camera's and take video.
Of the fishing, that is....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> where takin a charter about 2 miles out for 6 hours.. 55$ a piece aint a bad deal



Sounds like a party boat. Hope your experience is a lot better than mine was. Captain blows the horn to drop lines, we do, and then he throws it in reverse. 20 lines tangled together instantly. Repeat for hours.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2012)

Robert you care to join in on this thread??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686196


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hair cut update?!?!?



It is/was just a thought.
Been seriously thinking about it for a while, just havent made up my mind...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert you care to join in on this thread??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686196



Nope. I'm gonna fill the hole in some time soon. All th fish are gone, motors burnt out, and its full of leaves and sticks. Just nothing but a hassle. Glad i'm thru with it. That pond gave me more bumps, bruises, and bleeding every time i tried to clean it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert you care to join in on this thread??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686196


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

time to cook some ham, taters, and biscuits...


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oops. Ran into a couple loggin' fellers and one of them asked "Did ya kill anything?" Not really sure where he was looking when he asked, cause as soon as I answered he said "Holy smokes! You're a girl!"
> 
> Uh......duh.




Well, we know where he wasn't lookin'


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Drinkin Coors on the back porch an wishin I was one of a dozen or more places that I can't ever go back to like I remember em


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin Coors on the back porch an wishin I was one of a dozen or more places that I can't ever go back to like I remember em



I am completely in sync with ya right now Hankus. 

Dear God what I would give to turn the clock back a few years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin Coors on the back porch an wishin I was one of a dozen or more places that I can't ever go back to like I remember em





turtlebug said:


> I am completely in sync with ya right now Hankus.
> 
> Dear God what I would give to turn the clock back a few years.



I hear ya  

But, it ain't too late to start new ones!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I am completely in sync with ya right now Hankus.
> 
> Dear God what I would give to turn the clock back a few years.



I'd shore like to have known then it wouldn't never be that way again. Mighta made me prishate it more. Think I'll go get another an drank to myself. You have a goodun Tbug


----------



## Hankus (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> But, it ain't too late to start new ones!!



These places an people I won't see no more. They're gone or destroyed or locked away. Taker easy C


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'd shore like to have known then it wouldn't never be that way again. Mighta made me prishate it more. Think I'll go get another an drank to myself. You have a goodun Tbug





Hankus said:


> These places an people I won't see no more. They're gone or destroyed or locked away. Taker easy C


Them are some mighty deep thoughts there Bro!!.........Everything Okay??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I am completely in sync with ya right now Hankus.
> 
> Dear God what I would give to turn the clock back a few years.



No Kidding!!! Let's see...
- "No thanks, Coach. I'm happy at nose guard. Let somebody else try Tight End." >Blew left knee
-"No, John. We'll just leave that possum alone." > Ya'll remember what happened
- No, i think i'll stay home and argue with the wife instead of playing football at the park." > blew right knee
- "I love this house! It's even got a koi pond!" > now a health hazard
Thats just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to the the torments, travestys, and tribulations of the S.S. Pookie.


----------



## Self! (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No Kidding!!! Let's see...
> - "No thanks, Coach. I'm happy at nose guard. Let somebody else try Tight End." >Blew left knee
> -"No, John. We'll just leave that possum alone." > Ya'll remember what happened
> - No, i think i'll stay home and argue with the wife instead of playing football at the park." > blew right knee
> ...




Hey Bama.....are you hunting this weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Otis said:


> Hey Bama.....are you hunting this weekend?



Of course!!! Haven't you seen the weather forecast? There's a lotta pretty colors on that radar.


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2012)

Bama, any idea what it means (if anything) when a turkey has a slightly black and white striped (like a wing feather almost) feather right in the middle of its fan? I dont think you can really see it from the front, but ya can a little from the back.

Just luck of the draw maybe? Never seen one like it before...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Bama, any idea what it means (if anything) when a turkey has a slightly black and white striped (like a wing feather almost) feather right in the middle of its fan? I dont think you can really see it from the front, but ya can a little from the back.
> 
> Just luck of the draw maybe? Never seen one like it before...



Exactly right, L'il Bro. I've seen several over the years that had an odd fan feather. A buddy killed one in Webster county that had a mostly white feather right in the middle of his fan.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like a party boat. Hope your experience is a lot better than mine was. Captain blows the horn to drop lines, we do, and then he throws it in reverse. 20 lines tangled together instantly. Repeat for hours.



 I hope not... I aint payin for it though


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Exactly right, L'il Bro. I've seen several over the years that had an odd fan feather. A buddy killed one in Webster county that had a mostly white feather right in the middle of his fan.



Sweet!
Thats what i like about turkeys ... ya never really know what you have until he's done floppin.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 19, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Well, we know where he wasn't lookin'



 






Hankus said:


> Drinkin Coors on the back porch an wishin I was one of a dozen or more places that I can't ever go back to like I remember em



I've done that a fair amount of times. Can be a slippery slope, too. I'll have one for ya before bed.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I've done that a fair amount of times. Can be a slippery slope, too. I'll have one for ya before bed.


Whasup Mudbogging Mama!!..........Glad you didn't wind up in a ditch!!........Been there done that, and had to wait on the road to dry out before I could go back, and pull my truck out of the ditch I slid into!!............One of the hazards of living in the country!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 3 more days of work, off for 7, hitting the flats next Friday !!!


 


Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it....that was good to hear!!! Had my blood pressure and cholesterol meds cut in half also
> 
> Now, maybe I can fully recover
> 
> ...


   No way   


Jeff C. said:


> La-lalala-lala-lalalalala-lalala-lalala-la-la
> 
> Don't know when I'll get the chance to go now





Hankus said:


> Drinkin Coors on the back porch an wishin I was one of a dozen or more places that I can't ever go back to like I remember em


  


turtlebug said:


> I am completely in sync with ya right now Hankus.
> 
> Dear God what I would give to turn the clock back a few years.


 


rhbama3 said:


> No Kidding!!! Let's see...
> - "No thanks, Coach. I'm happy at nose guard. Let somebody else try Tight End." >Blew left knee
> -"No, John. We'll just leave that possum alone." > Ya'll remember what happened
> - No, i think i'll stay home and argue with the wife instead of playing football at the park." > blew right knee
> ...


    Sorry...couldn't help it!    


Otis said:


> Hey Bama.....are you hunting this weekend?





rhbama3 said:


> Of course!!! Haven't you seen the weather forecast? There's a lotta pretty colors on that radar.



   

And in case anyone wants to multi-quote my multi-quote...I had to back step to get to only 30 images.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2012)

Y'all have a great night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Y'all have a great night!


Later Bob!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Bob!!



Give the pup a pat on the head for me!   Tucker too...and oh yeah...Elaine!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Give the pup a pat on the head for me!   Tucker too...and oh yeah...Elaine!


Elaine didn't take the pat on the head too well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm headed to bed. Sure hope tomorrow goes down like i'm stratergizing. If i'm right, there should be a turkey flopping by 9am. If not, well..... its gonna be a long day.


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Sure hope tomorrow goes down like i'm stratergizing. If i'm right, there should be a turkey flopping by 9am. If not, well..... its gonna be a long day.



Good luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Sure hope tomorrow goes down like i'm stratergizing. If i'm right, there should be a turkey flopping by 9am. If not, well..... its gonna be a long day.





Don't forget your lucky hat . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2012)

Doooooood, I'm digging the black '07 GMC in the Swap and Sale !!! 







She's a BEAST !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Sure hope tomorrow goes down like i'm stratergizing. If i'm right, there should be a turkey flopping by 9am. If not, well..... its gonna be a long day.



You going to be sitting in the Ameristep getting soaked?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You going to be sitting in the Ameristep getting soaked?


Hello Les!!......Only the one picture??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Les!!......Only the one picture??



Fish weren't biting much last week.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fish weren't biting much last week.


Dang, and the weather forecast doesn't look good for this weekend!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2012)

If you have lost track, it is 











FRIDAY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Sure hope tomorrow goes down like i'm stratergizing. If i'm right, there should be a turkey flopping by 9am. If not, well..... its gonna be a long day.



May fly down bring in the big boy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Mudbogging Mama!!..........Glad you didn't wind up in a ditch!!........Been there done that, and had to wait on the road to dry out before I could go back, and pull my truck out of the ditch I slid into!!............One of the hazards of living in the country!!



Hey Mitch! Sorry, I didn't see this last night. I might have, uh, dozed off after my last reply....I was ti-yerd! I'm glad I didn't wind up in a ditch either! I seriously considered calling someone to come help me get the van out. I was done driving it. 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Sure hope tomorrow goes down like i'm stratergizing. If i'm right, there should be a turkey flopping by 9am. If not, well..... its gonna be a long day.



Good luck! My Rob went back to my mud boggin' hole to get the bird that hung up on me. Normally, there'd be a fight over it, but his ability to drive through the muck in his Jeep trumps my weak mini van in the mud story


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh, we figured out what's waking Emily up every morning....it's the neighbor across the way from us...she's a busdriver. She cranks the thing up bright and early and pulls out, making a TON of racket. I heard it all this morning.

I think I might look into some sort of white noise machine or something for Emily's room


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cane pole or rod & reel?


Rod and reel shweety!



gobbleinwoods said:


> If you have lost track, it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yer kiddin! pay day again?? every time i turn around its pay day?!?! 


Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Mitch! Sorry, I didn't see this last night. I might have, uh, dozed off after my last reply....I was ti-yerd! I'm glad I didn't wind up in a ditch either! I seriously considered calling someone to come help me get the van out. I was done driving it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! My Rob went back to my mud boggin' hole to get the bird that hung up on me. Normally, there'd be a fight over it, but his ability to drive through the muck in his Jeep trumps my weak mini van in the mud story



mernin miss sugar!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin miss sugar!



Hiyya


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello early birds


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning all...TGIF!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4/20 everyone!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya


how many thunder ckickens you got this year?


Les Miles said:


> Hello early birds


word Les, howyoudoin


boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...TGIF!



yep friday, inchin even closer to mundy! (im a dream killer)


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

good lord, I got more learning to do........... boss ain't too happy with me right now & I ain't too happy with myself for messin up! ---><-- whipping MYSELF!

Mornin Ya'll................


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Happy 4/20 everyone!


Same to ya....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Good morning Gon... Drivelers


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hello early birds



Mornin!



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...TGIF!



Every day is my Friday! 



hdm03 said:


> Happy 4/20 everyone!



Dang! I knew I forgot something....I need to make a few calls 



blood on the ground said:


> how many thunder ckickens you got this year?



None  Those stoopid birds are makin' a fool outta SP.



Keebs said:


> good lord, I got more learning to do........... boss ain't too happy with me right now & I ain't too happy with myself for messin up! ---><-- whipping MYSELF!
> 
> Mornin Ya'll................



((hugs)) Hope it gets better for ya!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Gon... Drivelers



Hiyya Mud!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> These places an people I won't see no more. They're gone or destroyed or locked away. Taker easy C



I reckon I was a little more out of sync than TBug.... I get ya now. Yeah, they resurface from time to time 



gobbleinwoods said:


> If you have lost track, it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it gobble!!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, we figured out what's waking Emily up every morning....it's the neighbor across the way from us...she's a busdriver. She cranks the thing up bright and early and pulls out, making a TON of racket. I heard it all this morning.
> 
> I think I might look into some sort of white noise machine or something for Emily's room



Ah Hah!!! Glad you solved that mystery.....hopefully that'll work 



blood on the ground said:


> Rod and reel shweety!
> 
> 
> yer kiddin! pay day again?? every time i turn around its pay day?!?!
> ...



No payday here  But, I'll take the Friday....mornin blood 



Les Miles said:


> Hello early birds



Mornin Fluffy!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...TGIF!



Howdy-doo, Bobby-O!!! 



hdm03 said:


> Happy 4/20 everyone!



Thanks for the reminder!!! 



Keebs said:


> good lord, I got more learning to do........... boss ain't too happy with me right now & I ain't too happy with myself for messin up! ---><-- whipping MYSELF!
> 
> Mornin Ya'll................



Ooooooops!!! Don't worry, you'll fix it!!!  



kracker said:


> Same to ya....



How bout it, kracker.....you doin ok? 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Gon... Drivelers



Mornin Mudrobro!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ah Hah!!! Glad you solved that mystery.....hopefully that'll work



I hope it'll work, too. I need to get some sleep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hope it'll work, too. I need to get some sleep!



Yeah, cain't have a "I'm a Ti-yerd, gun totin', knife carryin' Mama....go ahead, try it." runnin loose


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, cain't have a "I'm a Ti-yerd, gun totin', knife carryin' Mama....go ahead, try it." runnin loose





 Why not? It just means I'll get my way more often.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

If you have not seen the (He made it home alive) thread take a look. man what a picture!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> word Les, howyoudoin



Doing fine. Getting ready to drive all over Atlanta with all the idjits for a third straight day this week. 



Keebs said:


> good lord, I got more learning to do........... boss ain't too happy with me right now & I ain't too happy with myself for messin up! ---><-- whipping MYSELF!
> 
> Mornin Ya'll................



WhatchoodonedidKeebs???



kracker said:


> Same to ya....



High


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ((hugs)) Hope it gets better for ya!!





Jeff C. said:


> Ooooooops!!! Don't worry, you'll fix it!!!


 thanks for the support, ya'll........... I dunno, stress level is peaking and the day ain't even started yet..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

I gotta go get this huge brush pile burned....CYL!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go get this huge brush pile burned....CYL!!



Drink plenty of water


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> If you have not seen the (He made it home alive) thread take a look. man what a picture!





Les Miles said:


> WhatchoodonedidKeebs???








 I goofed up, ain't happy with myself............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go get this huge brush pile burned....CYL!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> If you have not seen the (He made it home alive) thread take a look. man what a picture!



Where it be?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Where it be?


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686343&highlight=made+home


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks for the support, ya'll........... I dunno, stress level is peaking and the day ain't even started yet..........



You done put Jimmy on the wrong team and now Tyler has to ride with Phillip to get home  Good lord women


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You done put Jimmy on the wrong team and now Tyler has to ride with Phillip to get home  Good lord women


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You done put Jimmy on the wrong team and now Tyler has to ride with Phillip to get home  Good lord women


 THAT part is WAY over & done wiff............. no, this is way worse than that........... let's put it this way, to get MY boss upset, it takes A LOT............ he's upset........ granted, it's not all because of me, but I sure didn't help none.....   got a hole I can crawl into?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THAT part is WAY over & done wiff............. no, this is way worse than that........... let's put it this way, to get MY boss upset, it takes A LOT............ he's upset........ granted, it's not all because of me, but I sure didn't help none.....   got a hole I can crawl into?!?!



No, but after work the answer will be at the bottom of a can


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



Waz up Mustard Bro


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No, but after work the answer will be at the bottom of a can








 you gonna join me?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


 I thought you were riding the roads of hotlanta today?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you gonna join me?!?!



I'll know this after noon, got to make some calls.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm ready for lunch..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll know this after noon, got to make some calls.





mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch..


 me too, board meeting day, and we're getting bbq chicken plates from a local that is doing a fund raiser!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

That went quick.....still smoldering, but purty much gone. 

Won't be long, there'll be another one, never ending with big trees


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That went quick.....still smoldering, but purty much gone.
> 
> Won't be long, there'll be another one, never ending with big trees


 I got a couple piles that need to go too........... 

oh well, the fundraiser plates were a no-go, not done in time, so off to Carter's I went!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sizzlin cajun steak, with sauted onions and peppers, red beans and rice with andouille sausage MMMMMMMMm good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sizzlin cajun steak, with sauted onions and peppers, red beans and rice with andouille sausage MMMMMMMMm good.



Yea man!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sizzlin cajun steak, with sauted onions and peppers, red beans and rice with andouille sausage MMMMMMMMm good.


 Les cooked for you?!!??!?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Les cooked for you?!!??!?!?!



Nope Applebees did though


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope Applebees did though


 gotcha!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yea man!!



Oh i forgot it had shrimps in it too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

KEEBS !!!!!!!!!!!!  did ya get my text??????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KEEBS !!!!!!!!!!!!  did ya get my text??????


 NO!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh i forgot it had shrimps in it too



 Multi nanners then....

I don't know what ya call it, but MizT made some kind of Messican dish that was outstanding. She's gonna have to make that stuff again


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Multi nanners then....
> 
> I don't know what ya call it, but MizT made some kind of Messican dish that was outstanding. She's gonna have to make that stuff again


 can't ya describe it to us?!?!  
I have one I've been "tweaking" for a while now, think it's pretty good, I start off with 2 flour tortilla's, then layer browned deer meat that I seasoned with taco seasoning, drained diced tomatoes, black beans that have been rinsed, dot with cream cheese and then top with cheddar cheese, & alternate with one tortilla in between until I'm out of it & top off with cheese, bake until the cheese is melted.......... fry up some fresh chips & talk a YUM!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't ya describe it to us?!?!
> I have one I've been "tweaking" for a while now, think it's pretty good, I start off with 2 flour tortilla's, then layer browned deer meat that I seasoned with taco seasoning, drained diced tomatoes, black beans that have been rinsed, dot with cream cheese and then top with cheddar cheese, & alternate with one tortilla in between until I'm out of it & top off with cheese, bake until the cheese is melted.......... fry up some fresh chips & talk a YUM!!



Sounds like a Mexican lasagna!  Sounds good!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't ya describe it to us?!?!
> I have one I've been "tweaking" for a while now, think it's pretty good, I start off with 2 flour tortilla's, then layer browned deer meat that I seasoned with taco seasoning, drained diced tomatoes, black beans that have been rinsed, dot with cream cheese and then top with cheddar cheese, & alternate with one tortilla in between until I'm out of it & top off with cheese, bake until the cheese is melted.......... fry up some fresh chips & talk a YUM!!



And send a platter of it To The Big Pine Tree......


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't ya describe it to us?!?!
> I have one I've been "tweaking" for a while now, think it's pretty good, I start off with 2 flour tortilla's, then layer browned deer meat that I seasoned with taco seasoning, drained diced tomatoes, black beans that have been rinsed, dot with cream cheese and then top with cheddar cheese, & alternate with one tortilla in between until I'm out of it & top off with cheese, bake until the cheese is melted.......... fry up some fresh chips & talk a YUM!!



MAN that sounds deelishus!! it would be reall nyce ifin ya fixed me one!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Multi nanners then....
> 
> I don't know what ya call it, but MizT made some kind of Messican dish that was outstanding. She's gonna have to make that stuff again





Keebs said:


> can't ya describe it to us?!?!
> I have one I've been "tweaking" for a while now, think it's pretty good, I start off with 2 flour tortilla's, then layer browned deer meat that I seasoned with taco seasoning, drained diced tomatoes, black beans that have been rinsed, dot with cream cheese and then top with cheddar cheese, & alternate with one tortilla in between until I'm out of it & top off with cheese, bake until the cheese is melted.......... fry up some fresh chips & talk a YUM!!


DQ blizzard  aint had one in a long time mmmmmmm


Altamaha Stalker said:


> And send a platter of it To The Big Pine Tree......


I'm just gonna go over to her house and sit there till she makes me some


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't ya describe it to us?!?!
> I have one I've been "tweaking" for a while now, think it's pretty good, I start off with 2 flour tortilla's, then layer browned deer meat that I seasoned with taco seasoning, drained diced tomatoes, black beans that have been rinsed, dot with cream cheese and then top with cheddar cheese, & alternate with one tortilla in between until I'm out of it & top off with cheese, bake until the cheese is melted.......... fry up some fresh chips & talk a YUM!!



Dang....sounds mighty close!! 



hdm03 said:


> Sounds like a Mexican lasagna!  Sounds good!



That's exactly what it made me think of. 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> And send a platter of it To The Big Pine Tree......



I'd rather personally deliver it and go fishin afterward


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....sounds mighty close!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on!! You can fish, I will eat!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Sounds like a Mexican lasagna!  Sounds good!


now I'm gonna have to google Mexican lasagna & see how it's made!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> And send a platter of it To The Big Pine Tree......


 I like Chief's idea bestest!


blood on the ground said:


> MAN that sounds deelishus!! it would be reall nyce ifin ya fixed me one!!


 I would!


mudracing101 said:


> DQ blizzard  aint had one in a long time mmmmmmm
> I'm just gonna go over to her house and sit there till she makes me some


We don't have a DQ anymore!
 That might can be arranged..............


Jeff C. said:


> Dang....sounds mighty close!!
> That's exactly what it made me think of.
> I'd rather personally deliver it and go fishin afterward



I wanna learn some Italian dishes, but dang, some of that stuff is soooo involved!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

Friday.... Its friday......its....f r i d a y!!!
ZIS HELP SET THE MOOD?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Friday.... Its friday......its....f r i d a y!!!
> ZIS HELP SET THE MOOD?


 a little...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NO!



incoming


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now I'm gonna have to google Mexican lasagna & see how it's made!
> 
> I like Chief's idea bestest!
> 
> ...



dang womenz cant you make pskety


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> incoming





blood on the ground said:


> dang womenz cant you make pskety


 that's 'bout the ONLY *I*talian dish I make, 'cept for lasagna, but I haven't made that in years.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

yall have a great weekend! im out


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Y'all check this out!!! 

Remember the little scratch box turkey call I found? Look at link from gadeerwoman....4th green box down.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685628


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all check this out!!!
> 
> Remember the little scratch box turkey call I found? Look at link from gadeerwoman....4th green box down.
> 
> ...



Beer money!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Beer money!!!



Among other things!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yall have a great weekend! im out



Have a good'un blood


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2012)

$316.00   that's a whole heap of beer money!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yall have a great weekend! im out


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> $316.00   that's a whole heap of beer money!



And some Colombian girls!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all check this out!!!
> 
> Remember the little scratch box turkey call I found? Look at link from gadeerwoman....4th green box down.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yall have a great weekend! im out






hdm03 said:


> And some Colombian girls!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> And some Colombian girls!



Smoking hawt Colombians!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Weekend my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope it's a good un


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all check this out!!!
> 
> Remember the little scratch box turkey call I found? Look at link from gadeerwoman....4th green box down.
> 
> ...



Everything i find i have to pay to get rid of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend my friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am off for three solid days.    



Me and Sam gunna chase birds in the morning 

Howdy dribblers and dribblettes.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend my friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


mudracing101 said:


> Everything i find i have to pay to get rid of it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am off for three solid days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hope you AND Sam gets ya one each!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am off for three solid days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aint nothing like a 3 day weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> $316.00   that's a whole heap of beer money!



Yes it tis.... 



hdm03 said:


> And some Colombian girls!



I was thinkin Brazilian 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend my friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyyy!!! Backatcha....



mudracing101 said:


> Everything i find i have to pay to get rid of it.







Sterlo58 said:


> I am off for three solid days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Neil


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Dang! Where did the week go??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin Brazilian



Nah Man, my Uncle Tony married a Brazilian woman...TRUST ME- that ain't no where NEAR enough.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! Where did the week go??


 It's still HERE!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's still HERE!



sowwy....it'll be over soon. Is your day gettin' any better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes it tis....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love me  some columbian/brazillian women




Sugar Plum said:


> sowwy....it'll be over soon. Is your day gettin' any better?



Well in 1 hr and 18 minutes mine will be


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> sowwy....it'll be over soon. Is your day gettin' any better?


 not really............ I just wish 5:00 would hurry up & get here!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well in 1 hr and 18 minutes mine will be


 did you make those phone calls??!?!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 20, 2012)

well peeps, im walkin out the door headin for destin flordia for the weekend...
I hope my boss buys my excuse that i have terrible migrains


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not really............ I just wish 5:00 would hurry up & get here!



Dang....boss till mad?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> did you make those phone calls??!?!



on it right now


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> well peeps, im walkin out the door headin for destin flordia for the weekend...
> I hope my boss buys my excuse that i have terrible migrains



good luck


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> well peeps, im walkin out the door headin for destin flordia for the weekend...
> I hope my boss buys my excuse that i have terrible migrains


 don't forget my present........... 
Ya'll be careful & have fun!


Sugar Plum said:


> Dang....boss till mad?


 yeah, ain't hardly said 2 words to me all day!


mudracing101 said:


> on it right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah Man, my Uncle Tony married a Brazilian woman...TRUST ME- that ain't no where NEAR enough.



Refraining from further comments 




southernboy2147 said:


> well peeps, im walkin out the door headin for destin flordia for the weekend...
> I hope my boss buys my excuse that i have terrible migrains



Catch sumpin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

So I'm sitting here in my ameri-step blind watching an intersection in the woods. Why, you ask? Well, after 3 days of chasing ghosts, my back is killing me. This chair would be nicer if the sun beaming thru the sunroof wasn't so bad. Lawd, I'm burning up! Haven't heard or seen a thing all day. Gonna try to sit till 5pm if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> So I'm sitting here in my ameri-step blind watching an intersection in the woods. Why, you ask? Well, after 3 days of chasing ghosts, my back is killing me. This chair would be nicer if the sun beaming thru the sunroof wasn't so bad. Lawd, I'm burning up! Haven't heard or seen a thing all day. Gonna try to sit till 5pm if I can hold out that long.



Dude, that's what I call persistent!!!  Hope one makes a mistake


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> So I'm sitting here in my ameri-step blind watching an intersection in the woods. Why, you ask? Well, after 3 days of chasing ghosts, my back is killing me. This chair would be nicer if the sun beaming thru the sunroof wasn't so bad. Lawd, I'm burning up! Haven't heard or seen a thing all day. Gonna try to sit till 5pm if I can hold out that long.


 I thought you got up & moved around turkey hunting?!?


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2012)

I am about to go on a people strike. I aint dealing with, talking to, looking at or being around people NO MO.





*Stomps off in the style i am so known for*
Slip aint gunna take it no mo, he's about to get riled up ....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

_*MUD?!?!?*_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> I am about to go on a people strike. I aint dealing with, talking to, looking at or being around people NO MO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you've ALWAYS been like that, what/who has ruffled your feathers this time?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> I am about to go on a people strike. I aint dealing with, talking to, looking at or being around people NO MO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.....I was thinkin bout a visit, but nebermind 

Just remember, most of the ones you are referring to are a major minority


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Drinkin a brewski for huntinstuff!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Drinkin a brewski for huntinstuff!!!



You're a good man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

The Jag was pullin some weeds, on his own. I said, "appreciate that, you're doing a good job." He replied, "I'm makin good money." I said, "yes, you are." He said, "tonnnnnns of it."


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm headin' to the turkey woods for da weekend!  See ya'll on Monday!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag was pullin some weeds, on his own. I said, "appreciate that, you're doing a good job." He replied, "I'm makin good money." I said, "yes, you are." He said, "tonnnnnns of it."



 That sapsuckerMud has done left early on me........... so I'm leaving too! Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm headin' to the turkey woods for da weekend!  See ya'll on Monday!



Good Luck brudder!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> So I'm sitting here in my ameri-step blind watching an intersection in the woods. Why, you ask? Well, after 3 days of chasing ghosts, my back is killing me. This chair would be nicer if the sun beaming thru the sunroof wasn't so bad. Lawd, I'm burning up! Haven't heard or seen a thing all day. Gonna try to sit till 5pm if I can hold out that long.



Hang tough bro. 



Keebs said:


> I thought you got up & moved around turkey hunting?!?



Get up and move around, sit still, some of both. First rule of turkey hunting is throw out the rule book. 



Jeff C. said:


> The Jag was pullin some weeds, on his own. I said, "appreciate that, you're doing a good job." He replied, "I'm makin good money." I said, "yes, you are." He said, "tonnnnnns of it."



That boy is all about making some money. That Jag is alright.


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you've ALWAYS been like that, what/who has ruffled your feathers this time?!?!


Yeah it dont take much some days.
Just getting drug along by someone else in the search for a vehicle...


Jeff C. said:


> Well.....I was thinkin bout a visit, but nebermind
> 
> Just remember, most of the ones you are referring to are a major minority


I've got to get some wisdom teeth cut out here in a few days, but after that we'll have to have a visit


Jeff C. said:


> The Jag was pullin some weeds, on his own. I said, "appreciate that, you're doing a good job." He replied, "I'm makin good money." I said, "yes, you are." He said, "tonnnnnns of it."





hdm03 said:


> I'm headin' to the turkey woods for da weekend!  See ya'll on Monday!



Good luck





Imma go find a puppy to kick, a baby to steal candy from, a seal to club ... somethin .... later yall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day III
The misting rain, cloudy skies guaranteed that no gobbling would be heard this morning. So, out of desperation, I set up on a road that had some fresh tracks and turkey poo. Thats all i had to go on.
I decided that i was gonna stay there all day and lord knows i tried. However, the clouds parted and the sun beamed down on the tattered Ameri-step blind. I went to the blind only because i had a folding chair and after 3 days of running, gunning, and sitting against tree's, my back is killing me. I ran to town long enough to grab a burger and went right back out. I stayed till 5pm but just couldn't take the heated sauna ground blind anymore. 
 It is terribly depressing to have wasted vacation days at the worst possible time to be turkey hunting. The weather forecast calls for the rain to return tomorrow so i'm pretty sure no gobbling will happen. 
My plan is to back to where i got busted by the only bird i've seen wednesday. It's gonna be over quick one way or another because i'm almost outta gas. I don't care if he's a gobbler with beard rot or a Jake, but he's getting a faceful of #5's if i get a chance!


----------



## fishbait (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day III
> The misting rain, cloudy skies guaranteed that no gobbling would be heard this morning. So, out of desperation, I set up on a road that had some fresh tracks and turkey poo. Thats all i had to go on.
> I decided that i was gonna stay there all day and lord knows i tried. However, the clouds parted and the sun beamed down on the tattered Ameri-step blind. I went to the blind only because i had a folding chair and after 3 days of running, gunning, and sitting against tree's, my back is killing me. I ran to town long enough to grab a burger and went right back out. I stayed till 5pm but just couldn't take the heated sauna ground blind anymore.
> It is terribly depressing to have wasted vacation days at the worst possible time to be turkey hunting. The weather forecast calls for the rain to return tomorrow so i'm pretty sure no gobbling will happen.
> My plan is to back to where i got busted by the only bird i've seen wednesday. It's gonna be over quick one way or another because i'm almost outta gas. I don't care if he's a gobbler with beard rot or a Jake, but he's getting a faceful of #5's if i get a chance!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day III
> The misting rain, cloudy skies guaranteed that no gobbling would be heard this morning. So, out of desperation, I set up on a road that had some fresh tracks and turkey poo. Thats all i had to go on.
> I decided that i was gonna stay there all day and lord knows i tried. However, the clouds parted and the sun beamed down on the tattered Ameri-step blind. I went to the blind only because i had a folding chair and after 3 days of running, gunning, and sitting against tree's, my back is killing me. I ran to town long enough to grab a burger and went right back out. I stayed till 5pm but just couldn't take the heated sauna ground blind anymore.
> It is terribly depressing to have wasted vacation days at the worst possible time to be turkey hunting. The weather forecast calls for the rain to return tomorrow so i'm pretty sure no gobbling will happen.
> My plan is to back to where i got busted by the only bird i've seen wednesday. It's gonna be over quick one way or another because i'm almost outta gas. I don't care if he's a gobbler with beard rot or a Jake, but he's getting a faceful of #5's if i get a chance!



Go get em Bama.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 20, 2012)

Evening folks.  

Just a passing through...  Hope all is well.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 20, 2012)

evening to which ever of ya'll idgits is hanging around!  First weekend at home w/nothing on the agenda in a long time.  Stirred up a pitcher of margaritas and RB is finna fire up the grill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> evening to which ever of ya'll idgits is hanging around!  First weekend at home w/nothing on the agenda in a long time.  Stirred up a pitcher of margaritas and RB is finna fire up the grill.





Hi ! 



How's our lil black baby boy doin ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

fried pork chops, green beans, garlic/herb pasta, fried okra, two Aleve, a zyrtec, and a good nights sleep for dessert.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> 
> How's our lil black baby boy doin ??



sleepin' in my lap right now!  He's finally just about recovered from his trip to visit Uncle Quack and Aunt Dawn.  He was hilarious when I brought him home.  Tucker had slept for three days straight.  He'd keep trying to get Mason to play with him.  Mason would try but he just couldn't stay awake.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> sleepin' in my lap right now!  He's finally just about recovered from his trip to visit Uncle Quack and Aunt Dawn.  He was hilarious when I brought him home.  Tucker had slept for three days straight.  He'd keep trying to get Mason to play with him.  Mason would try but he just couldn't stay awake.





Dawn wants to come visit, mebbe Sunday evening ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> evening to which ever of ya'll idgits is hanging around!  First weekend at home w/nothing on the agenda in a long time.  Stirred up a pitcher of margaritas and RB is finna fire up the grill.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> 
> How's our lil black baby boy doin ??





Tag-a-long said:


> sleepin' in my lap right now!  He's finally just about recovered from his trip to visit Uncle Quack and Aunt Dawn.  He was hilarious when I brought him home.  Tucker had slept for three days straight.  He'd keep trying to get Mason to play with him.  Mason would try but he just couldn't stay awake.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn wants to come visit, mebbe Sunday evening ??



Ya'll are gonna turn that beautiful hunting dog into a fru fru lap poodle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are gonna turn that beautiful hunting dog into a fru fru lap poodle.





You shoulda seen Mason stealing Sue's tennis ball then running and hiding from her !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shoulda seen Mason stealing Sue's tennis ball then running and hiding from her !!!



Oh lawd, i can see all Dawns living room stuff getting knocked around, down, broken with them two going a few rounds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hang tough bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...I pay him, then borrow it back, then pay it back.....with interest  



slip said:


> Yeah it dont take much some days.
> Just getting drug along by someone else in the search for a vehicle...
> 
> I've got to get some wisdom teeth cut out here in a few days, but after that we'll have to have a visit
> ...



I'm callin PETA!!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day III
> The misting rain, cloudy skies guaranteed that no gobbling would be heard this morning. So, out of desperation, I set up on a road that had some fresh tracks and turkey poo. Thats all i had to go on.
> I decided that i was gonna stay there all day and lord knows i tried. However, the clouds parted and the sun beamed down on the tattered Ameri-step blind. I went to the blind only because i had a folding chair and after 3 days of running, gunning, and sitting against tree's, my back is killing me. I ran to town long enough to grab a burger and went right back out. I stayed till 5pm but just couldn't take the heated sauna ground blind anymore.
> It is terribly depressing to have wasted vacation days at the worst possible time to be turkey hunting. The weather forecast calls for the rain to return tomorrow so i'm pretty sure no gobbling will happen.
> My plan is to back to where i got busted by the only bird i've seen wednesday. It's gonna be over quick one way or another because i'm almost outta gas. I don't care if he's a gobbler with beard rot or a Jake, but he's getting a faceful of #5's if i get a chance!





fishbait said:


>



What he said....but an A+ for effort!!! 



Tag-a-long said:


> evening to which ever of ya'll idgits is hanging around!  First weekend at home w/nothing on the agenda in a long time.  Stirred up a pitcher of margaritas and RB is finna fire up the grill.



 Bout time!!! Don't get to  on you too often 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> 
> How's our lil black baby boy doin ??



What up youngun? 



rhbama3 said:


> fried pork chops, green beans, garlic/herb pasta, fried okra, two Aleve, a zyrtec, and a good nights sleep for dessert.



Quiche and hash browns  

I'll fix that later on with a big bowl of dark chocolate ice cream!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I pay him, then borrow it back, then pay it back.....with interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you say Omelet and hash browns you won't lose mancard points. Just sayin.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, i can see all Dawns living room stuff getting knocked around, down, broken with them two going a few rounds!





They were a hoot !!!




Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I pay him, then borrow it back, then pay it back.....with interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hiya Chief, glad you're feeling mo betta !!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are gonna turn that beautiful hunting dog into a fru fru lap poodle.



Negatory... he's gonna be just fine!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, i can see all Dawns living room stuff getting knocked around, down, broken with them two going a few rounds!



Nah, she had most of that stuff picked up by the time I got there.  I was a little worried about those two candlesticks she has by the front door.  



Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I pay him, then borrow it back, then pay it back.....with interest
> 
> Bout time!!! Don't get to  on you too often



Dang I wish ya'll lived closer.  I could make Jag a wealthy man with the shape my yard is in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you say Omelet and hash browns you won't lose mancard points. Just sayin.....



I know, huh? 

Thank the Lord it had eggs, sausage, bell peppers, onions, and pepperjack cheese in it....



Hooked On Quack said:


> They were a hoot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Hoss, finally!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn wants to come visit, mebbe Sunday evening ??



She missing him already?  You gotta get her a baby.    Mamma's birthday is Monday, lemme check and see what we're doing.  

Did Mitch tell you I backed all into a tree turning around in yo yard the other night?  And I was the SOBER one!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Negatory... he's gonna be just fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember them well. I hit the side of the door with the bucket lid when I was trying to throw it out the open door for Suzy. Dawn was reading a book in bed when Suzy nailed them on her way outside and yelled at Quack from the bedroom. 
Almost sounds like a Jeff Foxworthy "you might be a redneck" moment don't it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Negatory... he's gonna be just fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could just get over that way sometime 

He'd be glad to take it off your hands....tonnns of it


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Waz up Mustard Bro



You can't spell MUSTARD without the Mud 



Keebs said:


> I thought you were riding the roads of hotlanta today?!?



I was... I just got home around 7pm tonight. 



mudracing101 said:


> Sizzlin cajun steak, with sauted onions and peppers, red beans and rice with andouille sausage MMMMMMMMm good.



If it ain't Savoille's then it ain't real andouille sausage. 



Keebs said:


> Les cooked for you?!!??!?!?!



Imagoodcook 



mudracing101 said:


> Nope Applebees did though



Those idjits don't know anything about cajun food except how to spell it. 



mudracing101 said:


> Everything i find i have to pay to get rid of it.



Reminds me of my ex-wife 



Sugar Plum said:


> Nah Man, my Uncle Tony married a Brazilian woman...TRUST ME- that ain't no where NEAR enough.



Brazillian chicks are high dollar 



Jeff C. said:


> Catch sumpin!!!



Hope it ain't nothing that penicillin can't cure. 



rhbama3 said:


> So I'm sitting here in my ameri-step blind watching an intersection in the woods. Why, you ask? Well, after 3 days of chasing ghosts, my back is killing me. This chair would be nicer if the sun beaming thru the sunroof wasn't so bad. Lawd, I'm burning up! Haven't heard or seen a thing all day. Gonna try to sit till 5pm if I can hold out that long.



And the curse continues....



slip said:


> I am about to go on a people strike. I aint dealing with, talking to, looking at or being around people NO MO.
> 
> *Stomps off in the style i am so known for*
> Slip aint gunna take it no mo, he's about to get riled up ....



You been over in the PF haven't you? 



rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day III
> The misting rain, cloudy skies guaranteed that no gobbling would be heard this morning. So, out of desperation, I set up on a road that had some fresh tracks and turkey poo. Thats all i had to go on.
> I decided that i was gonna stay there all day and lord knows i tried. However, the clouds parted and the sun beamed down on the tattered Ameri-step blind. I went to the blind only because i had a folding chair and after 3 days of running, gunning, and sitting against tree's, my back is killing me. I ran to town long enough to grab a burger and went right back out. I stayed till 5pm but just couldn't take the heated sauna ground blind anymore.
> It is terribly depressing to have wasted vacation days at the worst possible time to be turkey hunting. The weather forecast calls for the rain to return tomorrow so i'm pretty sure no gobbling will happen.
> My plan is to back to where i got busted by the only bird i've seen wednesday. It's gonna be over quick one way or another because i'm almost outta gas. I don't care if he's a gobbler with beard rot or a Jake, but he's getting a faceful of #5's if i get a chance!



Dang bro! Better luck tomorrow. Choot 'em 



Tag-a-long said:


> evening to which ever of ya'll idgits is hanging around!  First weekend at home w/nothing on the agenda in a long time.  Stirred up a pitcher of margaritas and RB is finna fire up the grill.



Evening Elaine. Don't see you in here much anymore.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 20, 2012)

the boss completley bought my excuse... Okay not really, he laughed and said hope u feel better

bout 30 minutes to my destination.... Shoulda already been there but my navigator.... The little lady told me to go the wrong way. I have since took over the navigation and the ride is going alot smoother 

and keebs i wont


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not gonna quote the massive MMQ that Les just posted, but thanks, bro!


southernboy2147 said:


> the boss completley bought my excuse... Okay not really, he laughed and said hope u feel better
> 
> bout 30 minutes to my destination.... Shoulda already been there but my navigator.... The little lady told me to go the wrong way. I have since took over the navigation and the ride is going alot smoother
> 
> and keebs i wont



You oughta check out these new gadgets called GPS. They work a lot better than:
"Is this my turn?"
"No"
" oh wait! Yes it is! turn here!!!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2012)

1000


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Time to start a new one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Time to start a new one!



Do it!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

I did! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686420


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not gonna quote the massive MMQ that Les just posted, but thanks, bro!
> 
> 
> You oughta check out these new gadgets called GPS. They work a lot better than:
> ...



to expensive bama lol.

Had gps on my old phone but brokededddddd it


----------

